# Get additional $240 off as new DirecTV customer (No referral requests)



## jacmyoung

*Please note promos have changed over time, mostly for the better. Please read through the topic to get the latest update or go to the latest pages, I will often try to recap when there are major changes.*

Over the past few days I have gone through a great deal of pain placing a new D* order, if anyone is curious can check out this thread:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=115808

I have since received many PMs, rather responding to each one of you I thought I'd just post a summary here. If you found the information helpful and in need of someone to refer you, feel free to PM me, while I am not activated yet, I will be able to provide my buddy's established account to qualify you for the referral benefit, and my buddy will buy me lunch. If you indeed carry through with this feel free to confirm with me so I can keep track of my free lunch count, but no pressure there.

Call 1-800-242-9114, select "1" for new account,
Tell the rep you want to place a new order and get the AAA deal, $10/mo. off for 24 months, you will give two pieces of information, the first 6 digits of your AAA membership #, which depict the region the AAA office is located, and second the county of residence, no personal AAA information is given to D*.
Confirm that you will still get the standard $10/mo. off for 12 months new sub deal,
Tell the rep you have a referral for an additional $50 off, and the other person gets a $50 off also,
Tell the rep you want the free Showtime for one year promo too,
And if you like to you can add autopay, and you MAY get a $50 visa card if you do so,
Confirm that you will still get all the regular freebies such as 3 months free all movie packages if you get Choice Extra package or above, a $100 instant rebate if you order advanced hardware such as a DVR, an HD receiver or an HDDVR, for example your first HDDVR will cost you $99 ($199-$100) plus tax, only one such instant rebate per account,
Confirm that they will waive shipping and handling fee.

They will do a credit check with your SSN, if you don't care for that they can check using your name and address too. You may need a major credit card if the hardware you order requires some upfront charges. They will need the DirecTV account # from the person who refers you to qualify for the referral discounts for both of you.

Do not ask to add any other special promo deals such as the 2007 Q4 deal described in the link above, some of those special deals if added will invalidate the AAA deal, since the AAA deal is by far the best one you do not want to risk losing it.

Setup an install date and off you go.

Keep in mind there is no guarantee implied here from me for anything above. I decided to do this because I had talked to no less than 10 D* reps so far, many of them had no clue themselves, but I was finally able to confirm many things said above, either by finding someone at D* who really knew, or had some of them dig up the rules in writing and read to me, so now I can save many of you some trouble and aggravation.

I am not saying I have the best deals, and deals do change, there could be better ones out there, so feel free to contribute. After all we are here to help one another.


----------



## Corupt

Thats pretty good. I feel like everytime I turn on the tv or go to the website i see a better deal than the one i got. Guess I should have done my hw.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Well put, excellent post.


----------



## jacmyoung

Stuart Sweet said:


> Well put, excellent post.


Thank you Stuart.

The $50 visa card by signing autopay was always a maybe because the DirecTV website says it is an online offer only, but someone sent me the fine print from DirecTV:

$50 VISA GIFT CARD OFFER: Offer available to new residential customers who sign up for and maintain Auto Bill Pay (with a valid credit card) for at least sixty (60) days. Within 30 days of fulfilling Auto Bill Pay requirement DIRECTV will ship one (1) $50 Visa® Gift Card to the name and address used to activate DIRECTV account. Qualifying customers should receive the gift card in approximately six to eight weeks after completion of commitment. One gift card per customer for the life of the program. DIRECTV is not responsible for late, lost, illegible, mutilated, incomplete, misdirected or postage due mail. Offer expires 2/26/08.

So let's keep it here in case there is dispute, the fine print above does not mention online only. If I read it right, you can get the card as late as 4 months after activation, but you should be able to cancel autopay after 60 days still get the card.

One more from the AAA website:

DIRECTV
Save $10.00 per month! 
Receive a $10.00 credit on your DIRECTV bill, for 24 months when you subscribe as a new customer to DIRECTV. 
Also, receive a free HD receiver, or DVR upgrade, and free installation with a new DIRECTV subscription. 
Above offer is in addition to the nationally advertised offer, available at the time of subscription. 
Offer is available only by calling the AAA exclusive DIRECTV toll-free number: 1-800-242-9114. Valid AAA membership number needed when calling. 
After purchase, a $10.00 "AAA Member discount" credit will appear on your monthly DIRECTV bill for 24 months.

Again to clarify the AAA membership information needed by D*, one is the first 6 digits on the card, which is an AAA region code, and also the name of the county of residence.

I am adding all these just in case I will have dispute with D* later, you never know I have heard enough horror stories.


----------



## jacmyoung

A member also informed me if one pays with American Express card, there may be another $50 coming from AE in 6 to 8 weeks. I checked my AE statement it was indeed in the insert. I missed it entirely.

This AE deal has its own restrictions, two of which seem that you will have to call a special 800# and pay the shipping and handling. But if you have an AE card handy, might as well use it, you might be pleasantly surprised in a few weeks.


----------



## jacmyoung

I have received quite a few inquires from new forum members. So put this one out as it is a common question, how to get AAA benefit if not yet a member.

I personally am a big fan of AAA membership, you do not have to buy their insurance, just the road side assistance and discounts more than pay for itself, not to mention all the free maps

Why not sign on as a new member, you will get a temporary card with a number the same as on a formal card, or the number will be emailed to you if you sign up online. Use it to get the DirecTV deals as described.

Wait to make sure the discount will apply to your bills then decide if you still want to keep the membership or not, if you cancel likely the fee will be fully refunded.

But as I said this $55 can get you so many discount you will really like it. I have just recently made a habit of asking for AAA discount at every major purchase event, after being an AAA member for so many years. I am still shocked I did not do so sooner.


----------



## Josh125

Thanks for the summary post. I have two quick questions in regards to savings while ordering.

1. I have an employee referral. Should I call that number or the AAA number to order? Also, do I still get the $50 as I would from an existing customer referral?

2. Is there a chance to get the additional $10 off that I would if ordering online?

Thanks....again greast post.


----------



## jacmyoung

Josh125 said:


> Thanks for the summary post. I have two quick questions in regards to savings while ordering.
> 
> 1. I have an employee referral. Should I call that number or the AAA number to order? Also, do I still get the $50 as I would from an existing customer referral?
> 
> 2. Is there a chance to get the additional $10 off that I would if ordering online?
> 
> Thanks....again greast post.


1. What is an employee referral?
2. Depending on 1. If you are a DirecTV employee, the situation may be totally different.


----------



## Pink Fairy

He is probably referring to the Friends and Family offer if you know an employee.

You get protection plan coverage the first year at no cost - and I believe 2 free HD/DVR upgrades.

You can call the AAA number and ask ^.^


----------



## jacmyoung

okietekkie said:


> He is probably referring to the Friends and Family offer if you know an employee.
> 
> You get protection plan coverage the first year at no cost - and I believe 2 free HD/DVR upgrades.
> 
> You can call the AAA number and ask ^.^


Is this two free HDDVR offer brand new, or only good for D* employees and family or is it good for any new HDDVR subs?


----------



## jacmyoung

Another thing is there seem still conflicting info from the DirecTV sales rep on whether the 2007 Q4 deal can be combined with the AAA deal, effectively bringing your monthly down by $30 for the first year. The 2007 Q4 deal is a regional offer, so not all states can enjoy that.

And if you look at the AAA restrictions, the AAA deal can only be combined with any NATIONAL offer at the time of ordering, so I would still play safe. But if the sales continue to tell you yes you can get both, then maybe if you don't mind the risk just go for it, add the 2007 Q4 code in too.

As an AAA member if things don't check out and you lose the AAA deal, I figure you can always bring all the paper and bills to the local AAA office, after all they made the promise to us so even if they can not straighten out the DirecTV deal, maybe they would offer free membership renewal or credit on your next insurance premium bill just to keep you happy Just a thought.


----------



## Pink Fairy

jacmyoung said:


> Is this two free HDDVR offer brand new, or only good for D* employees and family or is it good for any new HDDVR subs?


Hmm, for HD DVR's I believe you can get two at the $99 cost for new subscribers.

You just have to have the employees badge number to be able to do it.


----------



## jacmyoung

okietekkie said:


> Hmm, for HD DVR's I believe you can get two at the $99 cost for new subscribers.
> 
> You just have to have the employees badge number to be able to do it.


So not really free rather $99 each for two HDDVRs.

BTW, based on what I was told it appears D* may have just begun to apply a second $100 instant rebate to a second HDDVR (don't know if it applies to a 2nd HD box or SD DVR box). And this is not just for employee referral.

Something new every other week


----------



## jacmyoung

Yes it is confirmed that by calling this AAA number, you can also qualify for TWO HDDVRs each at $99, so $200 for two HDDVRs!

I canceled my old order again, and re-ordered. I also took the 2007 Q4 deal because the lady insisted it could be combined with the AAA deal. Will see. If she is correct that means $30/mo. off the first year, $10/mo. off the second year.


----------



## jacmyoung

Just found more on the CSAA website:

Member Savings
New DIRECTV. members receive the following: 

A $10 credit on your monthly bill for 24 months (that's a savings of $240!) 
A free HD Receiver or DVR upgrade 
FREE installation 
PLUS: Sign up by December 31, 2007, and you will also receive the nationally advertised $20 credit on their monthly bill for one year - that's a $30 savings per month for the first year and a $10 savings per month for the second year - a total two-year savings of $480!

Existing DIRECTV. customers can qualify for a $50 rebate once a year, for two years (that's a savings of $100!).

How It Works
Call 800-242-9114 and provide the first six digits of your AAA membership. Installation will be done by an authorized installer within 3-4 days. Upon purchase, DIRECTV. will issue the credit on your monthly DIRECTV. bill for 24 months. When you receive your bill, you will see a message beside the credit stating "AAA member discount".

I am keeping it here as proof the 2007 Q4 can be combined with the AAA deal. Keep in mind the $20 credit promo is extended to 2/26/08.


----------



## Pink Fairy

jacmyoung said:


> Yes it is confirmed that by calling this AAA number, you can also qualify for TWO HDDVRs each at $99, so $200 for two HDDVRs!
> 
> I canceled my old order again, and re-ordered. I also took the 2007 Q4 deal because the lady insisted it could be combined with the AAA deal. Will see. If she is correct that means $30/mo. off the first year, $10/mo. off the second year.


Cool, let us know how everything goes.

Remember the rebate from DIRECTV is one that has to be submitted - but you can easily do it at directv.com/rebate once the account is activated ^.^


----------



## ramblin wreck

I just signed up as a new customer through the AAA discount deal. while I was able to get the 2 HD-DVR's for $99 each they would not give me the $30 off for the first year. I was only given $20 off the first year and $10 off the second year. I specifically asked about combing the offers and was told they would not do that. I am interested in hearing how many people are being told they can have that deal and how many are told no.


----------



## dtrell

jacmyoung said:


> Yes it is confirmed that by calling this AAA number, you can also qualify for TWO HDDVRs each at $99, so $200 for two HDDVRs!
> 
> I canceled my old order again, and re-ordered. I also took the 2007 Q4 deal because the lady insisted it could be combined with the AAA deal. Will see. If she is correct that means $30/mo. off the first year, $10/mo. off the second year.


how many times are you going to cancel your order? is your service ever going to get installed? i called on 12/22, and they wanted to install it 12/23. i had it done 12/27 because i wasnt home til then. jacmyyoung has been ordered for 2 weeks now at least. jac, they that far backed up in your area?


----------



## jacmyoung

dtrell said:


> how many times are you going to cancel your order? is your service ever going to get installed? i called on 12/22, and they wanted to install it 12/23. i had it done 12/27 because i wasnt home til then. jacmyyoung has been ordered for 2 weeks now at least. jac, they that far backed up in your area?


This is my 4th order and I am sticking to it

Yes in my area intallation is backed up for more than two weeks.

If the D* AAA sales rep refuses any one of the deals mentioned above, call back and try another person. One lady I talked to refused even to check if the 2x$99 deal was possible, said she knew better. The next lady gave me everything I asked for and more!


----------



## Pink Fairy

Glad the friends and family offer worked...so you know someone who works at DIRECTV?


----------



## jacmyoung

Pink Fairy said:


> Glad the friends and family offer worked...so you know someone who works at DIRECTV?


This is not the friends and family offer, rather the AAA offer, yes it is better than the Friends and Family offer. Not only the 2x$99 but also the $10x24.


----------



## fishhead

Wow, I just signed up with D***. My customer service rep was great. I got the 2 DVRs, The AAA discount, The $20 off per month for year, $50 referal, The Auto pay Visa, 1 year Showtime, 3 months of all movie channels, free 4 room set up. This is all because of this site. Thanks you all. My install is not till Feb. 13th so i can keep an eye out for any other bonusses.

Brenda was very helpful and just kept laughing when i added another discount:hurah:



jacmyoung said:


> This is my 4th order and I am sticking to it
> 
> Yes in my area intallation is backed up for more than two weeks.
> 
> If the D* AAA sales rep refuses any one of the deals mentioned above, call back and try another person. One lady I talked to refused even to check if the 2x$99 deal was possible, said she knew better. The next lady gave me everything I asked for and more!


----------



## sean10780

Is D still giving away the free portable dvd player? I signed up back in October, and I just received mine yesterday. Man was I shocked when I saw UPS bring me a box that said D on the top of it. 

I never thought I would receive it. It's a cheap thing, but at least it's something.


----------



## jacmyoung

sean10780 said:


> Is D still giving away the free portable dvd player? I signed up back in October, and I just received mine yesterday. Man was I shocked when I saw UPS bring me a box that said D on the top of it.
> 
> I never thought I would receive it. It's a cheap thing, but at least it's something.


What DirecTV needs to do is givng away Toshiba HD DVD players, seriously what else will Toshiba be able to do with them four months from now?

And before anyone says anything, I have one myself.


----------



## ShinerDraft

fishhead said:


> Wow, I just signed up with D***. My customer service rep was great. I got the 2 DVRs, The AAA discount, The $20 off per month for year, $50 referal, The Auto pay Visa, 1 year Showtime, 3 months of all movie channels, free 4 room set up. This is all because of this site. Thanks you all. My install is not till Feb. 13th so i can keep an eye out for any other bonusses.
> 
> Brenda was very helpful and just kept laughing when i added another discount:hurah:


I'm probably going to try for this tomorrow..

I'll need a new AAA membership to get that discount, but that's easy..
Referral is easy (I think I've got a friend w/ D*, but if not I'll get one of you guys..)
Autopay Visa is easy

Questions - 
- What did you ask for to get the $20 off for a year? (I know that's the Q4 2007 thing, but what did you say to get her to give it to you?)

- What did you ask for to get the 2 HDDVR's for $99 ea?

- I don't really care for the movie channels, any idea if they'd drop those promos and give me some sports programming instead?

I was going to wait for a while for the SWM8 to become more available, but these discounts more than pay for that..


----------



## jacmyoung

Someone told me the "$20 off for one year" deal is back on DirecTV website for this week, if true you should get it by just asking.

The 2x$99 deal you can ask first, if the answer is no call back talk to another rep till you get someone who can say yes, that person likely will know more anyway and deserves to make the sale.

Usually more than half way into NFL season they throw in free ST deal but now I don't know any sports deals. The answer is likely no from the sales rep but you can always call retention after the sale to ask.

This SWM thing is so stupid I don't know how they still could not get it in the field. I have a feeling as soon as my install the SWM built-in slimline dish will be available of course it will cost me to replace the dish.


----------



## dtrell

jacmyoung said:


> Someone told me the "$20 off for one year" deal is back on DirecTV website for this week, if true you should get it by just asking.
> 
> The 2x$99 deal you can ask first, if the answer is no call back talk to another rep till you get someone who can say yes, that person likely will know more anyway and deserves to make the sale.
> 
> Usually more than half way into NFL season they throw in free ST deal but now I don't know any sports deals. The answer is likely no from the sales rep but you can always call retention after the sale to ask.
> 
> This SWM thing is so stupid I don't know how they still could not get it in the field. I have a feeling as soon as my install the SWM built-in slimline dish will be available of course it will cost me to replace the dish.


not if you dont ever get your service installed...hahahaha..and at the rate youre going trying to squeeze every dollar out and cancelling orders, you may never...LOL


----------



## jacmyoung

dtrell said:


> not if you dont ever get your service installed...hahahaha..and at the rate youre going trying to squeeze every dollar out and cancelling orders, you may never...LOL


If I were you I would cancel DirecTV and sign on as a new sub so I would not feel left out all the time


----------



## JLucPicard

I was wondering if anyone has ever actually been cancelled for continually calling for more deals, more credits, etc. before they were even initially installed?!


----------



## jacmyoung

JLucPicard said:


> I was wondering if anyone has ever actually been cancelled for continually calling for more deals, more credits, etc. before they were even initially installed?!


Actually there is little one can do to add to a new order before activation. The good thing is before installation, if another better deal comes along, you can easily cancel the order altogether and re-order to get the latest deal.


----------



## BopMan

jacmyoung said:


> Someone told me the "$20 off for one year" deal is back on DirecTV website for this week, if true you should get it by just asking.
> 
> The 2x$99 deal you can ask first, if the answer is no call back talk to another rep till you get someone who can say yes, that person likely will know more anyway and deserves to make the sale.
> 
> Usually more than half way into NFL season they throw in free ST deal but now I don't know any sports deals. The answer is likely no from the sales rep but you can always call retention after the sale to ask.
> 
> This SWM thing is so stupid I don't know how they still could not get it in the field. I have a feeling as soon as my install the SWM built-in slimline dish will be available of course it will cost me to replace the dish.


I've called a couple times today about the 2X$99 deal with no luck and both times they said I couldn't combine the $20 discount and the AAA $10 discount. I must not have the touch with the reps.


----------



## dtrell

BopMan said:


> I've called a couple times today about the 2X$99 deal with no luck and both times they said I couldn't combine the $20 discount and the AAA $10 discount. I must not have the touch with the reps.


im going to say this once again. you CANNOT combine the 20 and the AAA because the 20 is NO LONGER THE NATIONAL ADVERTISED DEAL. the AAA deal can only be combined with the NATIONAL deal which is currently 10 off a month for 12 months. the 20 off a month for 12 months WAS the national deal until 12/31. any other 20 off for 12 month deal is an UNADVERTISED special deal sent out to certain people. If a rep gives it out now along with the AAA deal, they are violating their policies.


----------



## pratttech

dtrell said:


> If a rep gives it out now along with the AAA deal, they are violating their policies.


And this has never been the case before... :lol:


----------



## konfusion

how can i get a good deal without being part of AAA?


----------



## BopMan

dtrell said:


> im going to say this once again. you CANNOT combine the 20 and the AAA because the 20 is NO LONGER THE NATIONAL ADVERTISED DEAL. the AAA deal can only be combined with the NATIONAL deal which is currently 10 off a month for 12 months. the 20 off a month for 12 months WAS the national deal until 12/31. any other 20 off for 12 month deal is an UNADVERTISED special deal sent out to certain people. If a rep gives it out now along with the AAA deal, they are violating their policies.


Thanks, I want try the combo discount any more. Do you think trying to get the 2X$99 deal is a waste of my time as well? Sounds like too good a deal to me but I thought I'd give it a shoot.


----------



## gitarzan

dtrell said:


> im going to say this once again. you CANNOT combine the 20 and the AAA because the 20 is NO LONGER THE NATIONAL ADVERTISED DEAL. the AAA deal can only be combined with the NATIONAL deal which is currently 10 off a month for 12 months. the 20 off a month for 12 months WAS the national deal until 12/31. any other 20 off for 12 month deal is an UNADVERTISED special deal sent out to certain people. If a rep gives it out now along with the AAA deal, they are violating their policies.


I didn't ask for the $20 12 month deal with the $10 24 month AAA deal. I only expected the $10 10 month deal which was deal at the time at directv.com. Then when I applied for my rebate at directv.com/rebate was given tracking id for the 12 month $20 rebate. A few days later returning to the rebate page I got that I was not elgible for any rebate. I had also received the rebate form for $20 12 months with my first bill. Yesterday, I called the rebate customer service number shown on the rebate site. I was told that my rebate was denied but not told why. Was told that I was elgible for it so they put it back in. I still can not get anyone to confirm that I will be receiving the aaa discont. I feel it should have been on the first bill.


----------



## jacmyoung

gitarzan said:


> I didn't ask for the $20 12 month deal with the $10 24 month AAA deal. I only expected the $10 10 month deal which was deal at the time at directv.com. Then when I applied for my rebate at directv.com/rebate was given tracking id for the 12 month $20 rebate. A few days later returning to the rebate page I got that I was not elgible for any rebate. I had also received the rebate form for $20 12 months with my first bill. Yesterday, I called the rebate customer service number shown on the rebate site. I was told that my rebate was denied but not told why. Was told that I was elgible for it so they put it back in. I still can not get anyone to confirm that I will be receiving the aaa discont. I feel it should have been on the first bill.


So you do get the $20x12 after all! The AAA deal should be a separate one, so far no one has reported getting it on the bill yet, maybe it is just too new a thing and takes time to integrate. But as an AAA member I have faith that this can be resolved if not by DirecTV, then by AAA. Keep all paperwork.

BTW, the $20x12 deal is back on DirecTV national offer RIGHT NOW! Or at least for the last week. In fact it had never ended on 12/31/07 in many regions. The $20x12 rebate form clearly states 2/26/08 as the end date.

As for the 2X$99 HDDVR deal, I don't know why some of you have trouble getting it. Maybe the last option is to just go ahead place the order, when the screen comes up for you to actually pick how many HDDVRs, the rep would realize she/he can in fact charge $99 each for up to two!

If not, there must be some policy change. Quite a few of us got the deal and have it in writing, paid only $99 each for two.


----------



## StevenCPA

New to boards, but I ordered today and here's what I got:

Free Shipping
Free Installation
2 Free HD receivers
$20 credit for 12 months (National Offer)
$10 credit for 24 months (AAA)
$50 Visa Giftcard for enrolling and maintaining auto payments
Free Movie Channels for 3 Months

I think I did pretty good.

The CSR was hesistant on the stacking the $20 w/ AAA. He contacted supervisor to confirm they were stackable and to his surprise they were.

Additional free HD receiver was offered due to the fact that I got the run around because at first I was told no AAA offer was not available. (I actually had just called the wrong 800 number) (I did not ask for the 2nd one free, that was "just for [my] troubles")

CSR Also told me that AAA credit will take up to 2 months. $20 credit will be a mail in rebate and should be on my 2nd billing.

Also was told to call after a couple of days of having the service and ask to have "pending disconnect" on my movie channels. This way they are automatically cut off the day the promotion ends.

Final note: I have learned that when calling a call center for any service use your instinct when they answer. If they sound like an idiot call back. I particularly like CSR's with hispanic/latino accents. They are usually the most easy to deal with. I don't mean to stereotype.

Adios Charter!


----------



## dtrell

you guys that think you are getting the 20 dollar rebate, i think will have another think coming. you have to apply for the rebate. as a poster stated above, when he went to apply for the 20 rebate for 12 months, he was denied by the system.

when i signed up for DTV, i was told that i could get the premier pack for 4 months if i paid for superfan for 69.99 a month for 4 months..well needless to say when i actually went to change to it, it suddenly had ended a month before. so i think you guys will all find out.


----------



## gitarzan

dtrell said:


> you guys that think you are getting the 20 dollar rebate, i think will have another think coming. you have to apply for the rebate. as a poster stated above, when he went to apply for the 20 rebate for 12 months, he was denied by the system.
> 
> when i signed up for DTV, i was told that i could get the premier pack for 4 months if i paid for superfan for 69.99 a month for 4 months..well needless to say when i actually went to change to it, it suddenly had ended a month before. so i think you guys will all find out.


I am not even trying to get the $20 rebate. It wasn't part of the offer I agreed to which was $10 off 24 months + $10 rebate for 10 months. But since it is all they have given me I went ahead and signed up for it. They accepted, gave me a tracking id, and then a few days later I learned it was denied. When I called back in to ask why they signed me up again for the reabate. For now the status is 'processing' but I stiil can not confirm my AAA discount.


----------



## jacmyoung

gitarzan said:


> I am not even trying to get the $20 rebate. It wasn't part of the offer I agreed to which was $10 off 24 months + $10 rebate for 10 months. But since it is all they have given me I went ahead and signed up for it. They accepted, gave me a tracking id, and then a few days later I learned it was denied. When I called back in to ask why they signed me up again for the reabate. For now the status is 'processing' but I stiil can not confirm my AAA discount.


Let me just confirm, you do have your $20 rebate in process, right?

As for the AAA rebate, the above poster was the only one so far reported he was told by D* rep it will show up in two months, which is not too different from the AAA $50 rebate for the existing subs, so I am inclined to believe it is true and will wait for two months and find out.

That brings up an interesting situation. I was ready to buy two HDDVRs from Costco and activate them right after my initial D* installation, mainly to avoid having my contract extended too much beyond the 2 years.

Now since the AAA rebate will likely go from the 3rd month to the 27th month, I will wait two months then try to call D* and see what kind of HDDVR deal they can offer me. I was told for an established HD sub they often let you add an HDDVR for $99 including installation.


----------



## gitarzan

jacmyoung said:


> Let me just confirm, you do have your $20 rebate in process, right?
> 
> As for the AAA rebate, the above poster was the only one so far reported he was told by D* rep it will show up in two months, which is not too different from the AAA $50 rebate for the existing subs, so I am inclined to believe it is true and will wait for two months and find out.
> 
> That brings up an interesting situation. I was ready to buy two HDDVRs from Costco and activate them right after my initial D* installation, mainly to avoid having my contract extended too much beyond the 2 years.
> 
> Now since the AAA rebate will likely go from the 3rd month to the 27th month, I will wait two months then try to call D* and see what kind of HDDVR deal they can offer me. I was told for an established HD sub they often let you add an HDDVR for $99 including installation.


Yes, 
Manufacturer: DIRECTV Enterprises LLC 
Offer ID: 361-24 
Description: 2007 Q4 National Offer 
Offer Date Range: 10/17/2007 - 02/26/2008 (Last Postmark: 05/06/2008)

On step 2 (processing) of 4, still has step 3 (approval) and step 4 (mailing) to go, shows entry method as c/s submission


----------



## dtrell

jacmyoung said:


> Let me just confirm, you do have your $20 rebate in process, right?
> 
> As for the AAA rebate, the above poster was the only one so far reported he was told by D* rep it will show up in two months, which is not too different from the AAA $50 rebate for the existing subs, so I am inclined to believe it is true and will wait for two months and find out.
> 
> That brings up an interesting situation. I was ready to buy two HDDVRs from Costco and activate them right after my initial D* installation, mainly to avoid having my contract extended too much beyond the 2 years.
> 
> Now since the AAA rebate will likely go from the 3rd month to the 27th month, I will wait two months then try to call D* and see what kind of HDDVR deal they can offer me. I was told for an established HD sub they often let you add an HDDVR for $99 including installation.


thats incorrect again. again, that would come down to a CSR not knowing what they are doing. the 99 dollar deal is supposed to be for someone upgrading an older DVR, not for someone just looking to add a DVR. If you go online, you will see their official price of 199 for existing subs looking to add another DVR.


----------



## dtrell

gitarzan said:


> Yes,
> Manufacturer: DIRECTV Enterprises LLC
> Offer ID: 361-24
> Description: 2007 Q4 National Offer
> Offer Date Range: 10/17/2007 - 02/26/2008 (Last Postmark: 05/06/2008)


well you guys got lucky then, because the national 20 offer was supposed to end 12/31, and all refer a friend mailings that i have gotten from directv now show 10 a month for 12 months.


----------



## jacmyoung

dtrell said:


> well you guys got lucky then, because the national 20 offer was supposed to end 12/31, and all refer a friend mailings that i have gotten from directv now show 10 a month for 12 months.


The DirecTV website still says it (2007 Q4 National Offer) is good till 1/31/08. Countless DirecTV HD subs had reported getting free or $99 additional HDDVRs in the past. I don't know what are you trying to do?


----------



## muscotch

jacmyoung said:


> The DirecTV website still says it (2007 Q4 National Offer) is good till 1/31/08. Countless DirecTV HD subs had reported getting free or $99 additional HDDVRs in the past. I don't know what are you trying to do?


Good question; maybe s/he is grubby because there are better deals now than when s/he signed up??

So, I signed up for AAA, the road side assistance was cheaper that the road side assistance I'm getting with my current insurance place anyway it turned out...

Just got off the phone, called the AAA number, so he offered that up right away ($10 off for 24 months), then offered 10 off for 12. I said the website says 20 off for 12, so he said since I mentioned the website I can get that instead of the 10 he offered. Then I said my buddy signed up and got both he HD receivers for free and I wanted to know if he could do that...he said no, the second one is $99. We pressed on and after he checked my credit, he said he can do the second one for free, too! Yippie! Then I asked about the 50 Visa thing...have to use a Visa card, which I didn't have handy, so I'll have to call back and add that. The referral account was flagged as not being eligible for the $50 referral (a long time customer, not the 'buddy' I'm referencing)?? Have to call back about that, too. Then we got to the movies...I said my buddy got Showtime for a year, he said he has that and all the other movies channels for 3 months...I thought he was telling me I had to choose between Showtime for a year or all of them for 3 months...NOPE! All for 3 months and Showtime for a year...free!! A very easy and pleasant phone call; I was expecting to have to fight for everything, but nope!

Summery:
Choice Xtra for $54.99 / month
Two HD recievers for $0.00
$20 off per month for 12 months
$10 off for 24 months
Showtime for a year free
all movie channels for 3 months free
EDIT: $50 Visa GC
EDIT: $50 referral

Have to call back for:
$50 referral
$50 Visa GC

Thanks for helping me spend more money!!

EDIT:
Just got off the phone; had to call back in with the Visa card and used a different friend for the referral (for some reason the original friend wasn't coming up??). Anyway, updated with current status.


----------



## jacmyoung

Just had my DirecTV installed, I did have to ask the DirecTV rep to add the HD extra pack free for three months in there, but everything else seemed to check out fine. Below is my updated online account line items. There are many items canceling out each other, guess this is how DirecTV handles things:

01/30/2008XXXXXXXX3268DIRECTV HD EXTRA PACK - Charge$0.00$0.00
01/30/2008XXXXXXXX3507Leased Receiver - Charge$4.99$0.39
01/30/2008 CR HBO/STZ/SHO/MAX($42.00)$0.00
01/30/2008 AAAReferNew($10.00)$0.00
01/30/2008XXXXXXXX3268HD Access - Disconnect Adj($9.99)$0.00
01/30/2008XXXXXXXX3268DIRECTV DVR Service - Charge$0.00$0.00
01/30/2008XXXXXXXX3268Cinemax HD - Charge$0.00$0.00
01/30/2008XXXXXXXX3268Starz HD - Charge$0.00$0.00
01/30/2008XXXXXXXX3268LOCALS HD - Charge$0.00$0.00
01/30/2008XXXXXXXX3268HBO HD - Charge$0.00$0.00
01/30/2008XXXXXXXX3268SHOWTIME HD - Charge$0.00$0.00
01/30/2008XXXXXXXX3268HD Access - Charge$9.99$0.00
01/30/2008XXXXXXXX3268PLUS HD DVR - Charge$69.99$0.00
01/30/2008XXXXXXXX3268HBO, STARZ!, SHOWTIME, & CINEMAX - Charge$42.00$0.00
01/30/2008XXXXXXXX3268Free Showtime - Charge$0.00$0.00
01/30/2008XXXXXXXX3268Welcome to DIRECTV - Charge$0.00$0.00
01/30/2008XXXXXXXX3268Instant Rebate - Charge$0.00$0.00
01/30/2008XXXXXXXX3268Welcome to DIRECTV - Charge$0.00$0.00
01/30/2008XXXXXXXX3268Primary Leased Receiver - LeaseFee Free Rcvr($4.99)($0.39)
01/30/2008XXXXXXXX3268Primary Leased Receiver - Charge$4.99$0.39


----------



## StevenCPA

As you can see from my post above I have already ordered. I didn't know about the referral $$. Can I call back in and add a referral... or will they have to do a new order. I am not going to go through the trouble of doing a new order, but if I can add it on I would.


----------



## Pink Fairy

Technically no,

And Welcome to the forums!


----------



## jacmyoung

jacmyoung said:


> Just had my DirecTV installed, I did have to ask the DirecTV rep to add the HD extra pack free for three months in there, but everything else seemed to check out fine. Below is my updated online account line items. There are many items canceling out each other, guess this is how DirecTV handles things:
> 
> 01/30/2008XXXXXXXX3268DIRECTV HD EXTRA PACK - Charge$0.00$0.00
> 01/30/2008XXXXXXXX3507Leased Receiver - Charge$4.99$0.39
> 01/30/2008 CR HBO/STZ/SHO/MAX($42.00)$0.00
> 01/30/2008 AAAReferNew($10.00)$0.00
> 01/30/2008XXXXXXXX3268HD Access - Disconnect Adj($9.99)$0.00
> 01/30/2008XXXXXXXX3268DIRECTV DVR Service - Charge$0.00$0.00
> 01/30/2008XXXXXXXX3268Cinemax HD - Charge$0.00$0.00
> 01/30/2008XXXXXXXX3268Starz HD - Charge$0.00$0.00
> 01/30/2008XXXXXXXX3268LOCALS HD - Charge$0.00$0.00
> 01/30/2008XXXXXXXX3268HBO HD - Charge$0.00$0.00
> 01/30/2008XXXXXXXX3268SHOWTIME HD - Charge$0.00$0.00
> 01/30/2008XXXXXXXX3268HD Access - Charge$9.99$0.00
> 01/30/2008XXXXXXXX3268PLUS HD DVR - Charge$69.99$0.00
> 01/30/2008XXXXXXXX3268HBO, STARZ!, SHOWTIME, & CINEMAX - Charge$42.00$0.00
> 01/30/2008XXXXXXXX3268Free Showtime - Charge$0.00$0.00
> 01/30/2008XXXXXXXX3268Welcome to DIRECTV - Charge$0.00$0.00
> 01/30/2008XXXXXXXX3268Instant Rebate - Charge$0.00$0.00
> 01/30/2008XXXXXXXX3268Welcome to DIRECTV - Charge$0.00$0.00
> 01/30/2008XXXXXXXX3268Primary Leased Receiver - LeaseFee Free Rcvr($4.99)($0.39)
> 01/30/2008XXXXXXXX3268Primary Leased Receiver - Charge$4.99$0.39


My first bill came to be $65.37 already charged on my card. Oh the joy of CC auto pay Time to get the rebate form to get my other $20/mo. back.


----------



## jacmyoung

Instead of waiting for the mail-in rebate form to arrive, I went online and checked out the rebate center, indeed I qualified for the $20 off for 12 months deal and with a few clicks sent out the rebate request. Was told 6 to 8 weeks for processing.


----------



## DaGnome

I see that as of today the web is only showing the $10/12mo offer... and the 3month movie free package.

Where is this "Free Showtime" information or is it no longer offered?

EDIT: All never mind, I realized it's something you have ot ask for.. not stated anywhere.

However, what contract terms are these 2year or 3year? The rep I just talked to about the AAA discount seemed to indicate that it was a 3yr contract.. and while the price is good for the first year for what I want.. when I average all 3 years it's actually higher than the current *E service I have (though they do have HD channels I can't get with *E). If it was a 2year contact it'd be a wash cost wise.


----------



## jacmyoung

DaGnome said:


> ...However, what contract terms are these 2year or 3year? The rep I just talked to about the AAA discount seemed to indicate that it was a 3yr contract.. .


Two years unless there is something new going on there.


----------



## DaGnome

Ok.. well I just called today to sign up... and this is the deal I was able to get... I should note the Customer Service rep was very nice, didn't know about a few things so ended up on hold a few times.. but he had no problems finding the answers and getting everything correct the first time without any hassle.

*My Service (To be installed 2/12 a few days from now):*

2-Year contract
Plus HD DVR 200	- 69.99
DVR Fee - Included
Protection Plan	- 5.99
HD Fee	- Included
Subtotal - 75.98

Discount:
National	10.00 first 12 months
Referer Bonus	10.00 first 5 months
AAA Discount	10.00 first 24 months

Total Per month incl sales tax (5mo,12,24)  =
$52.05 , $63.37 , $74.69

Includes:
Showtime for first 12 month Free
Cinemax - 3 months free
Starz - 3 months free
HBO - 3 months free

*One time costs:*
Receiver Upgrade to HR20 (confirmed model I will be getting) - $99.99
One time 'handling fee' - 19.99
Visa Gift Card - (-$50.00).
RF Modulator to backfeed the house - $15.00 (This is a feature i can do with E* today that D* can't due to lack of Coax out)
For a grandtotal of a onetime fee of $83.95 (counting the giftcard as cash, though it isn't used as one).

That's not bad from what I can tell. The true test will be if everything goes right on tuesday


----------



## jacmyoung

DaGnome said:


> Ok.. well I just called today to sign up... and this is the deal I was able to get... I should note the Customer Service rep was very nice, didn't know about a few things so ended up on hold a few times.. but he had no problems finding the answers and getting everything correct the first time without any hassle.
> 
> *My Service (To be installed 2/12 a few days from now):*
> 
> 2-Year contract
> Plus HD DVR 200	- 69.99
> DVR Fee - Included
> Protection Plan	- 5.99
> HD Fee	- Included
> Subtotal - 75.98
> 
> Discount:
> National	10.00 first 12 months
> Referer Bonus	10.00 first 5 months
> AAA Discount	10.00 first 24 months
> 
> Total Per month incl sales tax (5mo,12,24)  =
> $52.05 , $63.37 , $74.69
> 
> Includes:
> Showtime for first 12 month Free
> Cinemax - 3 months free
> Starz - 3 months free
> HBO - 3 months free
> 
> *One time costs:*
> Receiver Upgrade to HR20 (confirmed model I will be getting) - $99.99
> One time 'handling fee' - 19.99
> Visa Gift Card - (-$50.00).
> RF Modulator to backfeed the house - $15.00 (This is a feature i can do with E* today that D* can't due to lack of Coax out)
> For a grandtotal of a onetime fee of $83.95 (counting the giftcard as cash, though it isn't used as one).
> 
> That's not bad from what I can tell. The true test will be if everything goes right on tuesday


Have you registered online to verify all the deals? If you are only quoting what the sales rep was telling you, be aware that it is no guarantee you actually have all the deals. The sales rep simply pulled up a calculator on the screen and manually added all the deals you supposedly would get and spelled out the explicit costs for you, but that is not to say you did have everything locked in under your order.

BTW, I have just confirmed the $20x12 (2007 Q4) deal is still available in California. But it is possible this is no longer a national deal anymore.


----------



## birdoprey

DaGnome said:


> Ok.. well I just called today to sign up... and this is the deal I was able to get... I should note the Customer Service rep was very nice, didn't know about a few things so ended up on hold a few times.. but he had no problems finding the answers and getting everything correct the first time without any hassle.
> 
> *My Service (To be installed 2/12 a few days from now):*
> 
> 2-Year contract
> Plus HD DVR 200	- 69.99
> DVR Fee - Included
> Protection Plan	- 5.99
> HD Fee	- Included
> Subtotal - 75.98
> 
> Discount:
> National	10.00 first 12 months
> Referer Bonus	10.00 first 5 months
> AAA Discount	10.00 first 24 months
> 
> Total Per month incl sales tax (5mo,12,24)  =
> $52.05 , $63.37 , $74.69
> 
> Includes:
> Showtime for first 12 month Free
> Cinemax - 3 months free
> Starz - 3 months free
> HBO - 3 months free
> 
> *One time costs:*
> Receiver Upgrade to HR20 (confirmed model I will be getting) - $99.99
> One time 'handling fee' - 19.99
> Visa Gift Card - (-$50.00).
> RF Modulator to backfeed the house - $15.00 (This is a feature i can do with E* today that D* can't due to lack of Coax out)
> For a grandtotal of a onetime fee of $83.95 (counting the giftcard as cash, though it isn't used as one).
> 
> That's not bad from what I can tell. The true test will be if everything goes right on tuesday


I called today also around 3pm. I was able to get a better deal than you. I didn't have to ask for it at all. He waived the 19.99 handling fee, and offered additional $10 a month off for the first 12 months, if i signed up now.


----------



## Pink Fairy

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## DaGnome

birdoprey said:


> I called today also around 3pm. I was able to get a better deal than you. I didn't have to ask for it at all. He waived the 19.99 handling fee, and offered additional $10 a month off for the first 12 months, if i signed up now.


Nice! I really hate how they all make you 'ask' for stuff.. or don't give you the best deals until your ready to walk away from them... such as in my case..

I regret to say that while I was tempted to turn to the DarkSide and join the DTV collective, when I went to cancel my E* service tonight, they made me an offer I just couldn't refuse.. basically monthly rate is the same as D*'s for similar programming over the life of the 2yr contract.. $0 upfront equipment/setup cost for their top DVR (the 722) , and comparable movie channel bonuses. (cinemax instead of showtime for a year).

Overall, I lose a few HD channels I want to watch, namely SciFi, USA, Spike and FX from D*, but I gain a bit of DVR functionality such as PiP, and MultiRoom Viewing, expandable HD storage and a few other minor things. I'm hoping that some of those HD channels work thier way into E*'s lineup sometime this year.. as I've heard D*s exclusivity contract is up for renewal soon.

If someone has no satellite history with either company, then these deals from D* are the way to go, but in my case it would actually cost me almost $200 more over the life of the agreement to get similar service.

Oh well I'll check back on D* in another 2 years... Great post btw and it had me convinced I'd be assimilated until a few moments ago hehe.


----------



## jacmyoung

Unfornuately that Cinemax free for one year is available to all E* subs, actually it is Cinemax for $0.01/year for two years.

When I called to cancel E*, each time they gave me deals to stay. I got free external storage activiation, $20 off (HD pack free), all movies free to match D*, but they could not lease me the 3rd and 4th HDDVR. That was the deal killer, all the savings did not make up for the stupid "4-tuner lease" policy.

Two weeks after my switch, they now offer one 722 and two 612's lease deal (722 free, 612 $99 each), so maybe they did hear from me for the last two months I am glad my leaving them may in fact got them thinking of a new lease policy, or not. Two weeks into my 3 D* HDDVR's (soon to add the 4th), no issue yet, the transition has been much easier than I expected.

Other than that E* is good too, I am sure you will enjoy it.


----------



## ShinerDraft

Signed up for AAA on Thursday night.. Got my account number & everything instantly.

Called the DTV 800 number on Sunday and started the signup.

Gave them my name, address, phone numbers, email and the first 6 digits of my AAA. They started to try adding DVR's, but their system wouldn't let them continue and said to try back later.

They said that it's possible my AAA number hadn't made it into the DTV system since I signed up for it recently and for me to try back later in the week.

So I just now tried again. Same thing...

Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## linder7

ShinerDraft said:


> Signed up for AAA on Thursday night.. Got my account number & everything instantly.
> 
> Called the DTV 800 number on Sunday and started the signup.
> 
> Gave them my name, address, phone numbers, email and the first 6 digits of my AAA. They started to try adding DVR's, but their system wouldn't let them continue and said to try back later.
> 
> They said that it's possible my AAA number hadn't made it into the DTV system since I signed up for it recently and for me to try back later in the week.
> 
> So I just now tried again. Same thing...
> 
> Anyone else having this problem?


I actually had this same problem. I just kept trying back over the course of a couple of days. My impression was that it was linked to the AAA region codes, not an individuals actual number. I live in Arkansas, thus we could be in the same region. I would give it another try late this afternoon.

D* kept telling me that they had some issue with the order system and the AAA deal. Try back later. Eventually someone got the order to process.

PM me if you have any other questions.


----------



## Milominderbinder2

No matter what added discounts you can get, don't skip the basics...

From the HD DVR FAQ:

_What do I need to know about HD DVR ordering and installation?_
→ Ordering Tips
→ Installation Guide
→ Single Wire Multiswitch

_What will I be asked to sign once the installation is complete?_
→ Installation Checklist ● Agreement

_Is there an easy way to get started?_
→ 5-Minute Quick Start ● Undocumented HD DVR PLUS Tips & Tricks

- Craig


----------



## jacmyoung

Milominderbinder2 said:


> No matter what added discounts you can get, don't skip the basics...
> 
> - Craig


Words of a wise man

BTW, I have people telling me they got first month bill free too, but this is not confirmed yet. My speculation if this is true could be that D* is also trying to counter E*'s free three months deal, even though D* does not really need to do so.

Another piece of info, one new sub told me he ordered D* through his Verizon bundling service, afterwards saw my thread and called was able to add all the AAA benefits on top of his Verizon D* order. If his deals can be confirmed, he will officially have the very best deal of all because there is some bundling discount too.


----------



## dtrell

jacmyoung said:


> Words of a wise man
> 
> BTW, I have people telling me they got first month bill free too, but this is not confirmed yet. My speculation if this is true could be that D* is also trying to counter E*'s free three months deal, even though D* does not really need to do so.
> 
> Another piece of info, one new sub told me he ordered D* through his Verizon bundling service, afterwards saw my thread and called was able to add all the AAA benefits on top of his Verizon D* order. If his deals can be confirmed, he will officially have the very best deal of all because there is some bundling discount too.


you better call retention jac and do something about that..lol:lol:


----------



## jacmyoung

dtrell said:


> you better call retention jac and do something about that..lol:lol:


Can they bring Verizon to my hood?


----------



## ShinerDraft

Well, I called again yesterday afternoon and I got through.

AAA Discount: -$10*24
National Discount: -$10*12
2 HD DVR's @ $99 each
$50 for Visa autopay
$50 for referral
Free HBO/Starz/Cinemax for 3 months

Install set up for Friday the 29th in the afternoon (so I can be home and not stick my wife with the task)

He made a note for me to get HR20's (we'll see if that happens)

Just waiting on my confirmation email. Once I get that, I'm going to call and ask for info on my local install company and see if I can talk with them about SWM's, HR20's, and that I want a fascia (rather than roof) mount.


----------



## jacmyoung

One person reminded me, there is a link to the 2007 Q4 $20x12 rebate form in PDF. You can still try to print it out send it in to see if you can get the $20 off instead of the $10 off. The rebate form clearly states it is a nationwide offer good till 2/26/08.

Of course do so at your own risk.


----------



## jacmyoung

Two updates.

One that it seems the AAA # department does not work 24 hours, if you call during off time the call will be switched to regular D* sales and that maybe why people had hard time getting the discounts combined. So try to call during the day or business hours see if your luck changes.

Secondly, I called the AAA # pressed "2" for existing subs, and got the 2x$50 AAA discount for existing subs added too. Now I don't know if they will reject it later if they don't let people combine AAA discounts themselves but for now my order went through and I have a confirmation #.

If it goes through my 2-year contract will be renewed, in this case extended by three weeks. Stay tuned.


----------



## rundugrun

I've been a DTV customer since Jan 8 and although I got the $20 off monthly on my second bill, it was not retroactive to the first bill... Also, I do not see the $10 off AAA discount and haven't seen my VISA card for the Auto Bill Pay. Has anyone else actually gotten what they were promised? And how long did it take for all the various discounts to kick in?

Thanks!


----------



## jacmyoung

rundugrun said:


> I've been a DTV customer since Jan 8 and although I got the $20 off monthly on my second bill, it was not retroactive to the first bill... Also, I do not see the $10 off AAA discount and haven't seen my VISA card for the Auto Bill Pay. Has anyone else actually gotten what they were promised? And how long did it take for all the various discounts to kick in?
> 
> Thanks!


The $20 off is a mail-in rebate if you got it on the 2nd bill, it should go from 2nd to the 13th bill. You need to call to ask them to put the AAA deal back in for you. You must stay with autopay for at least 60 days before they send you the card.


----------



## dtrell

jacmyoung said:


> Two updates.
> 
> Secondly, I called the AAA # pressed "2" for existing subs, and got the 2x$50 AAA discount for existing subs added too. Now I don't know if they will reject it later if they don't let people combine AAA discounts themselves but for now my order went through and I have a confirmation #.
> 
> If it goes through my 2-year contract will be renewed, in this case extended by three weeks. Stay tuned.


sweet lord. if you end up getting the two 50's i will call and drop D* immediately


----------



## JLucPicard

He gets the second one, I'm not so sure DirecTV won't be on the verge of dropping HIM!


----------



## jacmyoung

JLucPicard said:


> He gets the second one, I'm not so sure DirecTV won't be on the verge of dropping HIM!


Should I be afraid? If they drop me not only I will not be breaking the contract, I am sure I can get my HDDVR money back. E* has been calling me ever since I canceled it, wants to give me everything they can offer to get me back.

BTW dtrell, if you are serious about leaving D*, I can certainly help you with the decision by providing a few more details I left out so far


----------



## dtrell

jacmyoung said:


> Should I be afraid? If they drop me not only I will not be breaking the contract, I am sure I can get my HDDVR money back. E* has been calling me ever since I canceled it, wants to give me everything they can offer to get me back.
> 
> BTW dtrell, if you are serious about leaving D*, I can certainly help you with the decision by providing a few more details I left out so far


please do share with us all the other stuff "retention" has given you...i have gotten some stuff myself, but have yet to use retention to get it.


----------



## jacmyoung

dtrell said:


> please do share with us all the other stuff "retention" has given you...i have gotten some stuff myself, but have yet to use retention to get it.


But do I have your pledge to drop D*? Because once D* has enough with me and decides to drop me, I'd like to be to the dark side you are at to keep you company


----------



## dtrell

jacmyoung said:


> But do I have your pledge to drop D*? Because once D* has enough with me and decides to drop me, I'd like to be to the dark side you are at to keep you company


no problem jac....deal


----------



## Pink Fairy

~roflmao~ Awesome. It's like a show!


----------



## dtrell

Pink Fairy said:


> ~roflmao~ Awesome. It's like a show!


glad you like it fairy..lol


----------



## jacmyoung

dtrell said:


> glad you like it fairy..lol


If this is your way of trying to impress our Fairy, I hope you think again, once I spill the beans you will be forever banished from the DirecTV forums and never get to talk to her again

You have 72 hours of cooling off period by California law which I must honor.


----------



## ShinerDraft

How long is it taking for you folks to get a confirmation email?

I signed up on the 14th and still haven't gotten anything..


----------



## jacmyoung

ShinerDraft said:


> How long is it taking for you folks to get a confirmation email?
> 
> I signed up on the 14th and still haven't gotten anything..


Don't wait, register online yourself to confirm.


----------



## Tom Robertson

Please, let us keep this thread on topic--that being the AAA discounts for new customers.

:backtotop

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## jacmyoung

Just a reminder the 2007 Q4 deal ($20 off for 12 months) expires on the 26th.


----------



## topperdude

jacmyoung said:


> Just a reminder the 2007 Q4 deal ($20 off for 12 months) expires on the 26th.


Hi,

I signed up for D* yesterday. I talked to both the representative and her supervisor and they both confirmed that I would get"
+ The 2007 Q4 deal ($20 for 12 months)
+ the AAA discount ($10 for 24 months)
+ The referral discount ($10 for 5 months). She was able to lookup the referral ID and said she used it to put the referral discount through.
+ The $50 visa gift card.
She also said that once the account is set up, I could call my internet service provider (who is in their list of partners), give them my D* account number and get another $10 off for 12 months.

She said the account would be set up in roughly 24 hours and the discounts would show up if I called them to verify.

I understand the $20 for 12 months is a rebate and I confirmed with a representative this morning that the account has been setup so that they would send me the rebate form. However, she said she could not see any mention of the AAA discount.

I read few posts in this thread that the AAA credit showed up in people's accounts in the bill that was generated after the install. Has anyone been able to confirm the AAA discount on their account BEFORE the install by calling D*?

Based on what I've read in this thread, I'm not surprized that I can't see my discounts online yet - OTOH, what surprizes me is that when I call D*, they can only see the account setup with the $20 for 10months and not the AAA discount.

I'm trying to determine if I need to cancel this install/account and create a new account before the national ($20 off for 12 months) discount expires.

Thanks for any input,
-Topper


----------



## jacmyoung

Register online and if you see this item in your order detail you got the AAA deal:

"B6291/020... 1 .......Free"

If your see this item then you got the $20 off for 12 months:

"Welcome to DirecTV 2007 Q4 offer...1....free"

If you don't see them then the sales rep did not give you the deals regardless what you were told.


----------



## topperdude

jacmyoung said:


> Register online and if you see this item in your order detail you got the AAA deal:
> 
> "B6291/020... 1 .......Free"
> 
> If your see this item then you got the $20 off for 12 months:
> 
> "Welcome to DirecTV 2007 Q4 offer...1....free"
> 
> If you don't see them then the sales rep did not give you the deals regardless what you were told.


Thanks for the quick reply.

Is there a similar way to confirm the AAA discount has been applied to my account BEFORE they come for the install? I'm trying to avoid being in a situation where I'm assuming the AAA discount has been applied when in reality it hasnt and then after the installation, have D* tell me "sorry, we can't add it because it wasn't entered into the system when you signed up".

Thanks again,
-Topper


----------



## jacmyoung

Did you register online if so did you see that "BXXXX" code? If so you have the AAA deal. The discount will not be applied until after installation and after DirecTV verify your AAA membership.


----------



## topperdude

jacmyoung said:


> Did you register online if so did you see that "BXXXX" code? If so you have the AAA deal. The discount will not be applied until after installation and after DirecTV verify your AAA membership.


You are right - I logged into my online account and the codes were not on the order.

I called Order Support department and they verified that the codes were not there either and said they would transfer me to sales department who would add the codes to the order or cancel the order and create a new order with the discount codes for me.

The guy in sales was pretty rude to begin with as he would not let me finish speaking/explaining. Kept insisting that the offers I was talking about had expired and he couldnt do anything to help me. I tried explaining that AAA's website clearly says the AAA discount is in addition to any discounts from D*. He insisted it was not true and he could only give me the number of Order Support department to see what they can do.

I told him I already have that number and I called them to cancel the Order explaining how frustrating it was to get someone after several attempts to help fix the problem (and this service was even my installation was done). 

Not sure if I should consider calling them again and setting up another order or not? Any advice/thoughts?

Thanks,
-Topper


----------



## jacmyoung

Don't take anything anyone say personal, there will always be rude people.

I did not quite get you, did you cancel the order? If so did you try to place a new order? Don't waste time try to change an existing order, but cancel it and place a new order. Make sure this time get everything listed above.

If you have read this thread carefully, you knew to call during business hours so to make sure you get to the DirecTV AAA sales department, people there know more about the AAA deal than the regular sales department. Tomorrow will be the last day for the $20 off deal. The AAA deal for NEW subs will go on.

If you run into someone you don't feel comfortable, call back try again until someone who knows what your are talking about is on the other end. Consider it an exercise, but be courteous as always it will get you more things done than not.


----------



## skyywolf84

Hi all..I'm new to this forum..I am looking to get Direct TV and I went on their site and saw the $10 off a month rebate for 12 months, 3 free movie channels, $50 gift visa card. I noticed most of you got excellent deals on your monthly cable bill such as for being an AAA member. My father is an AAA member but he does not live w/ me..am i able to use his membership number to receive the additional $20 off?


----------



## heisman

If I got an additional $20 off per month for 24 months, D* would owe me money every month.


----------



## skyywolf84

well i see lots of you guys do the national $10 off per month for 12 months and since your a member of AAA you also mention getting some $$ off for 24 months..was wondering if you can combine the two offers (some of you said yes) and also since I am not a member (but my dad is, but he doesn't live w/ me ) can i use his member id?


----------



## jacmyoung

skyywolf84 said:


> well i see lots of you guys do the national $10 off per month for 12 months and since your a member of AAA you also mention getting some $$ off for 24 months..was wondering if you can combine the two offers (some of you said yes) and also since I am not a member (but my dad is, but he doesn't live w/ me ) can i use his member id?


If you refuse to pay for your own $55 AAA membership, then I suggest you use your dad to sign on to order DirecTV, his name will be on the account and you will pay for the bills. I think you can use his address for mailing and your address for physical address to receive the service, but I am not too sure how this works so don't blame me if things don't work out. Good luck.


----------



## skyywolf84

I just ordered DIRECT TV

They told me they have no offers for AAA members which is bs...anyways.

1 year FREE SHOWTIME
DVR + HD ACCESS
PLUS DVR SERVICE $39.99 for 12 months
3 FREE MONTHS OF MOVIE CHANNELS
$10 OFF PER MONTH FOR REFERREL for 5 MONTHS
$4.99 per box to lease (i ordered two additional boxes)
$50 VISA for AUTOPAY (he said he would be $10 off for 5 months)


----------



## jacmyoung

I just made a quick call to that number and was told the AAA deal for EXISTING subs expired on 2/22, but the NEW sub deal is still on. You must have called a wrong department.

Where did you get the $39.99 for 12 months from? If the rep quoted you this, don't believe it, you need to register online ASAP and find out for yourself if all the discount codes are in there. If not you still have today to cancel and re-order (for the $20 off rebate that is).

After you register online copy and paste your account details here I can tell you exactly what you got.


----------



## topperdude

jacmyoung said:


> Don't take anything anyone say personal, there will always be rude people. .


Yeah, I agree - after I cancelled the order yesterday, I was thinking along the same lines.



jacmyoung said:


> I did not quite get you, did you cancel the order? If so did you try to place a new order? Don't waste time try to change an existing order, but cancel it and place a new order. Make sure this time get everything listed above.


Yes - I cancelled the order because as you said, there wasnt anything they could have done to change the existing order anyway.



jacmyoung said:


> If you have read this thread carefully, you knew to call during business hours so to make sure you get to the DirecTV AAA sales department, people there know more about the AAA deal than the regular sales department. Tomorrow will be the last day for the $20 off deal. The AAA deal for NEW subs will go on.
> 
> If you run into someone you don't feel comfortable, call back try again until someone who knows what your are talking about is on the other end. Consider it an exercise, but be courteous as always it will get you more things done than not.


Am planning to call a bit later this afternoon to sign-up again. Am also trying to figure out which receiver would work best for my scenario as posted in this thread (scroll to the bottom). I have read Craig's threads here and here.

Thoughts?

Thanks,
-Topper


----------



## tkeoki

PLUS HD DVR P000006364000000001 1 Free
HD Access_Tier 1 P000006376000000001 1 Free
DIRECTV HD EXTRA PACK 3 Months Free P6688/5 1 Free
DIRECTV HD DVR (Expanded HD Prog. Capable) 1 Free
DIRECTV HD DVR (Expanded HD Prog. Capable) 1 $99.00
Standard Professional Install 1 Free
$0 Delivery & Handling 1 Free
HBO 1 Free
STARZ 1 Free
SHOWTIME 1 Free
Cinemax 1 Free
B6291/020 1 Free
DVR Service 1 Free
DIRECTV 5-LNB Multi-Satellite Dish 1 Free 

Subtotal: $198.00
Tax: $16.34
Total: $214.34


Questions: 

1) I was told the 2007 Q4 deal was only valid for a few states; Texas not included. Is that right?
2) How do I know If I got the standard $10/month discount for 12 months?
3) How do I know If I got 1 yr of showtime for free?
4) How do I know If I got the visa gift card for auto pay?

Rep said I was getting 2-4.

Anything else I missed?


----------



## skyywolf84

PLUS DVR P000006357000000001 
$0.00 1 $0.00 
Handling 
$0.00 1 $0.00 
Standard Professional Install 
$0.00 1 $0.00 
DIRECTV DVR 
$0.00 1 $0.00 
DIRECTV 18x20 Triple LNB Satellite Dish 
$0.00 1 $0.00 
Standard IRD 
$0.00 1 $0.00 
Standard IRD 
$0.00 1 $0.00 
DVR Service 
$0.00 1 $0.00 
1 Year Free Showtime 
$0.00 1 $0.00 
HBO 
$0.00 1 $0.00 
STARZ! 
$0.00 1 $0.00 
SHOWTIME 
$0.00 1 $0.00 
Cinemax 
$0.00 1 $0.00 
Subtotal: $0.00 
Tax: $0.00 
Total: $0.00

*I registered on directtv.com and my pending order was that above...i called them back about 30 mins ago and asked them if i got teh HD channels to because the first guy said i did and i explained to him how i told the first guy i just got my new hd lcd tv and i wanted to put it to good use. he said no theres no hd channels, it would be an additional $9.99 plus $99 more dollars to get the HD DVR receiver (since i do want DVR) I then told him that the first guy told me i could call back later anytime to make changes to my account as well as add on my father for the $50 referrel and $50 referrel for him..He looked it up and said you have to call a diff number (which of course he did not have) then he said wait that deal expired and i said "how did it expire when i just talked to someone else less than 2 hours again.." all he said was sorry he doesn't know. Does anyone have this "special " number i could call to give them my fathers account number so we both get the $50 referrel? I told him about the Q 2007 or whatever it was. He said he knows about it but the $10 off a month is a much better deal than the other offer. He then told me there is a deal with HD called the PLUS DVR which includes the DVR + HD ACCESS and if i got it now it would be $39.99 for 12 months but after that it would be $59.99 and thats why i got it...I asked about the $50 visa gift card and he then signed me up with auto pay but he told me its not a gift card. It would be $10 off a month for 5 months...I then called 30 mins ago and asked another person about it and he had no idea what i was talking about.*


----------



## jacmyoung

tkeoki said:


> PLUS HD DVR P000006364000000001 1 Free
> HD Access_Tier 1 P000006376000000001 1 Free
> DIRECTV HD EXTRA PACK 3 Months Free P6688/5 1 Free
> DIRECTV HD DVR (Expanded HD Prog. Capable) 1 Free
> DIRECTV HD DVR (Expanded HD Prog. Capable) 1 $99.00
> Standard Professional Install 1 Free
> $0 Delivery & Handling 1 Free
> HBO 1 Free
> STARZ 1 Free
> SHOWTIME 1 Free
> Cinemax 1 Free
> B6291/020 1 Free
> DVR Service 1 Free
> DIRECTV 5-LNB Multi-Satellite Dish 1 Free
> 
> Subtotal: $198.00
> Tax: $16.34
> Total: $214.34
> 
> Questions:
> 
> 1) I was told the 2007 Q4 deal was only valid for a few states; Texas not included. Is that right?
> 2) How do I know If I got the standard $10/month for 12 months?
> 3) How do I know If I got 1 yr of showtime for free?
> 4) How do I know If I got the visa gift card for auto pay?
> 
> Rep said I was getting 2-4.
> 
> Anything else I missed?


1) Likely true;
2) Everyone gets this;
3) You do not have it;
4) No one has verified it yet, have to wait at least 60 days to find out.


----------



## jacmyoung

skyywolf84 said:


> PLUS DVR P000006357000000001
> $0.00 1 $0.00
> Handling
> $0.00 1 $0.00
> Standard Professional Install
> $0.00 1 $0.00
> DIRECTV DVR
> $0.00 1 $0.00
> DIRECTV 18x20 Triple LNB Satellite Dish
> $0.00 1 $0.00
> Standard IRD
> $0.00 1 $0.00
> Standard IRD
> $0.00 1 $0.00
> DVR Service
> $0.00 1 $0.00
> 1 Year Free Showtime
> $0.00 1 $0.00
> HBO
> $0.00 1 $0.00
> STARZ!
> $0.00 1 $0.00
> SHOWTIME
> $0.00 1 $0.00
> Cinemax
> $0.00 1 $0.00
> Subtotal: $0.00
> Tax: $0.00
> Total: $0.00
> 
> *I registered on directtv.com and my pending order was that above...i called them back about 30 mins ago and asked them if i got teh HD channels to because the first guy said i did and i explained to him how i told the first guy i just got my new hd lcd tv and i wanted to put it to good use. he said no theres no hd channels, it would be an additional $9.99 plus $99 more dollars to get the HD DVR receiver (since i do want DVR) I then told him that the first guy told me i could call back later anytime to make changes to my account as well as add on my father for the $50 referrel and $50 referrel for him..He looked it up and said you have to call a diff number (which of course he did not have) then he said wait that deal expired and i said "how did it expire when i just talked to someone else less than 2 hours again.." all he said was sorry he doesn't know. Does anyone have this "special " number i could call to give them my fathers account number so we both get the $50 referrel? I told him about the Q 2007 or whatever it was. He said he knows about it but the $10 off a month is a much better deal than the other offer. He then told me there is a deal with HD called the PLUS DVR which includes the DVR + HD ACCESS and if i got it now it would be $39.99 for 12 months but after that it would be $59.99 and thats why i got it...I asked about the $50 visa gift card and he then signed me up with auto pay but he told me its not a gift card. It would be $10 off a month for 5 months...I then called 30 mins ago and asked another person about it and he had no idea what i was talking about.*


You don't even have HD pal, you need to cancel and re-order. I said many times don't waste time calling them back try to add anything onto an existing order, cancel it and start over.

If you want your dad's help to get the AAA deal need to use his membership to do it for you as I explained before. Is your dad already a DirecTV sub? If so you need to use his acct# to refer you at the time of order, not after. All the benefits can be added on if you call this AAA 800#, if you call other numbers, many deals can not be combined.

Once you get to a knowledgeable sales rep at the DirecTV AAA sales department by calling that AAA number, ask about the 2007 Q4 $20 off for 12 months rebate. They know more about it than the regular sales reps.


----------



## tkeoki

Thanks for reply--

Forgot one more thing--

How do I verify that I got the referral discount?

Thanks


----------



## jacmyoung

topperdude said:


> ...Am planning to call a bit later this afternoon to sign-up again. Am also trying to figure out which receiver would work best for my scenario as posted in this thread (scroll to the bottom). I have read Craig's threads here and here.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Thanks,
> -Topper


Not able to offer suggestion on that except for my own I ordered HDDVR's because I did not want to have my contract extended in the future if I did not have to. If you don't mind that, I would go for the free HD receiver and upgrade later.


----------



## jacmyoung

tkeoki said:


> Thanks for reply--
> 
> Forgot one more thing--
> 
> How do I verify that I got the referral discount?
> 
> Thanks


Call them to verify this one.


----------



## skyywolf84

i just called to add my father to the referrel program so i can get $50 and so can he. I talked to a lady and she didn't knwo the promo code for me to get $20 off per month and she gave me a number to call to add my dad for the referrel..she gave me a diff number and that person who answered said i couldn't add anyone on so now im canceling...


----------



## skyywolf84

ok i canceled the accout...will they accept a new customer under my name again when i call to order it one more time?


----------



## skyywolf84

tkeoki what is ur monthly payment they quoted you adn what service did you get? thx!


----------



## jacmyoung

skyywolf84 said:


> ok i canceled the accout...will they accept a new customer under my name again when i call to order it one more time?


Yes, I did it right on my 5th order.

Don't bother with what the monthly cost the rep will quote you, it is meaningless, the only way to verify is to copy and paste like you did earlier.


----------



## topperdude

jacmyoung said:


> Not able to offer suggestion on that except for my own I ordered HDDVR's because I did not want to have my contract extended in the future if I did not have to. If you don't mind that, I would go for the free HD receiver and upgrade later.


Just signed up again and was told over the phone that both the discounts were applied. However, when I login, looks like they only applied the AAA discount:

PREFERRED CHOICE P000005444000000001 1 Free 
HindiDirect I P000005515000000001 1 Free 
HD Access_Tier 1 P000006376000000001 1 Free 
DIRECTV 5-LNB Multi-Satellite Dish 1 Free 
DIRECTV HD Rec. (Expanded HD Prog. Capable) 1 Free 
Standard IRD 1 Free 
36" Antenna 1 Free 
HBO 1 Free 
STARZ! 1 Free 
SHOWTIME 1 Free 
Cinemax 1 Free 
Standard Professional Install 1 Free 
*B6291/020 1 Free *

I dont see the Q4 welcome discount even though I asked him before we hung up if he had included this.

Also, another thing I found interesting is that I gave them the same email address that I had used for the previous order (that I cancelled). However, when I tried to use this email address to login, it didnt allow me to login. I also noticed that the account number he gave me this time was different than the account number I was given with the first order. Makes me wonder if the account numbers are tied to the email address?

If so, is there some way to maintain the same account number each time a new order is placed?

Looks like I may have to cancel again since the Q4 discount does not show on my account?

Thanks,
-Topper


----------



## jacmyoung

topperdude said:


> Just signed up again and was told over the phone that both the discounts were applied. However, when I login, looks like they only applied the AAA discount:
> 
> PREFERRED CHOICE P000005444000000001 1 Free
> HindiDirect I P000005515000000001 1 Free
> HD Access_Tier 1 P000006376000000001 1 Free
> DIRECTV 5-LNB Multi-Satellite Dish 1 Free
> DIRECTV HD Rec. (Expanded HD Prog. Capable) 1 Free
> Standard IRD 1 Free
> 36" Antenna 1 Free
> HBO 1 Free
> STARZ! 1 Free
> SHOWTIME 1 Free
> Cinemax 1 Free
> Standard Professional Install 1 Free
> *B6291/020 1 Free *
> 
> I dont see the Q4 welcome discount even though I asked him before we hung up if he had included this.
> 
> Also, another thing I found interesting is that I gave them the same email address that I had used for the previous order (that I cancelled). However, when I tried to use this email address to login, it didnt allow me to login. I also noticed that the account number he gave me this time was different than the account number I was given with the first order. Makes me wonder if the account numbers are tied to the email address?
> 
> If so, is there some way to maintain the same account number each time a new order is placed?
> 
> Looks like I may have to cancel again since the Q4 discount does not show on my account?
> 
> Thanks,
> -Topper


It is hard to say if the 2007 Q4 offer is available in you state, if not you will never get it. I don't see one year showtime either.

You can not use the same email address to register your new account, need to use a new email, each new order has its new acct #. They are not tied to one another. I almost ran out of my email addresses.

I can't suggest what to do at this point, it's your call. If you ask me I would re-order.


----------



## scott72

This is just ridiculous that people have to go though all this crap just to get some discounts that they advertise are available. What's the deal? Are they hoping no one will take advantage of the discounts? Are they purposely trying to make it difficult so people will give up and pay full price? I don't get what they're trying to accomplish with the poor service. :nono2:


----------



## topperdude

jacmyoung said:


> It is hard to say if the 2007 Q4 offer is available in you state, if not you will never get it. I don't see one year showtime either.


The guy that signed me up for this said he knew the showtime offer was available but he did not know how to give it to me and I would have to talk to "regular customer service" department at the time of activation to have it added.

When I called the "Order Support" line, both CSR's asked me why I was cancelling and I told them the 2007 Q4 was missing and they said "let me see look at the details of your order and what you qualify for". They came back and said I did qualify for it and they didnt know why it was not added onto the order when they placed the order through.

I wonder if there's some other way to confirm the 2007 Q4 offer was available in my area?



jacmyoung said:


> You can not use the same email address to register your new account, need to use a new email, each new order has its new acct #. They are not tied to one another. I almost ran out of my email addresses.


Yeah - I suspected I needed to use a new email address to register each new account. oh well... 



jacmyoung said:


> I can't suggest what to do at this point, it's your call. If you ask me I would re-order.


Might do this


----------



## topperdude

scott72 said:


> This is just ridiculous that people have to go though all this crap just to get some discounts that they advertise are available. What's the deal? Are they hoping no one will take advantage of the discounts?


I agree with you.



scott72 said:


> Are they purposely trying to make it difficult so people will give up and pay full price? I don't get what they're trying to accomplish with the poor service. :nono2:


This is speculation on my part, but they can promise the world to get someone to sign up for directv through them but not give them the discount when they put the order through. This way they get the commision for signing up new customers and as you said, it may be quite possible that most people dont (know how to) check their order details and then end up paying more for the account cos after installation most people wouldnt want to go through hassle of cancelling the account, even if its less than 72 hours after installation (which the customers may not know about to begin with). One reason for salepeople doing this could be if their commisions were dependant on the amount of revenue the account generates (i.e. monthly fees) - so less discount for someone means more commision? But like I said, all this is merely speculation on my part.

Even though there may be relatively few people who actually check their order details AND can identify discounts on their order, I wonder if people cancel their order before installation, do the sales people that signed them up, lose their commision (assuming they earn commision for signing people up)?

Wish me luck that next time I try, I get the discounts. 

-Topper


----------



## skyywolf84

Welcome to DIRECTV _2007 Q4 Offer 047 B5712/47 
$0.00 1 $0.00 
PLUS DVR P000006357000000001 
$0.00 1 $0.00 
Cinemax 
$0.00 1 $0.00 
Handling 
$0.00 1 $0.00 
DIRECTV DVR 
$0.00 1 $0.00 
DIRECTV 18x20 Triple LNB Satellite Dish 
$0.00 1 $0.00 
Standard IRD 
$0.00 1 $0.00 
Standard IRD 
$0.00 1 $0.00 
Standard Professional Install 
$0.00 1 $0.00 
DVR Service 
$0.00 1 $0.00 
1 Year Free Showtime 
$0.00 1 $0.00 
HBO 
$0.00 1 $0.00 
STARZ! 
$0.00 1 $0.00 
SHOWTIME 
$0.00 1 $0.00 
Subtotal: $0.00 
Tax: $0.00 
Total: $0.0

* so i actually cxl it and got this above which was the same thing or so they say....the first person that signed me up this morning said i also get a $300 coupon book but this person told me its either the $300 book or $10 off a month...BS...they are all just full of lies and when i told him i wanted both he basically laughed and said i can't have everything...This guy told me $39.99 since the first person quoted it and he wouldn't tell me what the Q 2007 deal thingy was but i guess he added it. they are all jerks and liars down there.  they told me i qualifty for the $50 referral for me and my father so who knows and that also i can get the $50 gift card VISA...but who the hell knows until my actual bill comes and everything...*


----------



## topperdude

skyywolf84 said:


> Welcome to DIRECTV _2007 Q4 Offer 047 B5712/47
> $0.00 1 $0.00
> PLUS DVR P000006357000000001
> $0.00 1 $0.00
> Cinemax
> $0.00 1 $0.00
> Handling
> $0.00 1 $0.00
> DIRECTV DVR
> $0.00 1 $0.00
> DIRECTV 18x20 Triple LNB Satellite Dish
> $0.00 1 $0.00
> Standard IRD
> $0.00 1 $0.00
> Standard IRD
> $0.00 1 $0.00
> Standard Professional Install
> $0.00 1 $0.00
> DVR Service
> $0.00 1 $0.00
> 1 Year Free Showtime
> $0.00 1 $0.00
> HBO
> $0.00 1 $0.00
> STARZ!
> $0.00 1 $0.00
> SHOWTIME
> $0.00 1 $0.00
> Subtotal: $0.00
> Tax: $0.00
> Total: $0.0


No AAA discount? Wow - I got the AAA discount and not the welcome Q4 offer and your offer has Q4 offer and not AAA discount.


----------



## skyywolf84

topperdude said:


> No AAA discount?


no..i didn't want to get my dad's number and have the bill sent in his name ..everyone i actualyl talked to over there had no idea what i was talking about with the AAA...everytime i mention AAA, tehy were like are you an employee? dumb asses lol...so i just settled for this....


----------



## jacmyoung

skyywolf84 said:


> no..i didn't want to get my dad's number and have the bill sent in his name ..everyone i actualyl talked to over there had no idea what i was talking about with the AAA...everytime i mention AAA, tehy were like are you an employee? dumb asses lol...so i just settled for this....


Then you got it, congrats! Just you know you don't have HD, only SD.

As for people lying, let's not get too carried away. What we do here is unconventional, we are trying to combine many promos in one order, which is clearly against the usual policy. That is why I said in the first post there is no gaurantee implied. Not to mention the saying: "subject to change without notice."

Now you know why I never complained when I did not get all I wanted the first 4 times, we are asking for the Moon and be thankful if we actually get it somehow.

BTW did you call the 800# listed in the first post? If not then I am not surprised the regular sales reps did not know what the AAA deal was.


----------



## skyywolf84

well i mean the first person i talked to lied..he said the 39$ deal included the HD which i in fact knew it was a lie and i questioned him about it and once again he would say it included it. i then looked on the net and im like there is no possible way for it to be included lol


----------



## topperdude

Looks like I finally got it! I called few times last night - it was after 9pm so I wasn't too hopeful (since I understand normal business hours are when people seem to have best luck with this).

Anyhow, first person I talked to said she could not give me the $20/12 with the AAA deal. So that was a short conversation.

Called right back and this CSR seemed to want to help. He did eligibility check using address & said I qualify for the Q4 offer. Once he started creating the order tho', he said he wanted to check something with his supervisor. The supervisor said he could not give the $20/12months with the AAA deal. So I hung up again. At that point, almost gave up signing up for DirecTV, but thought I'd try one last time ~10pm.

Third time, the CSR asked me right off the bat if I was already a DirecTV customer. I said no and asked him why. He said his screen showed I had called on Sunday and placed an order. I was a bit surprized by this cos as mentioned in my previous post on this topic, the AAA CSR's had kept telling me they had no access to any historical information nor could they access my order. So I told the guy that yes, I had called and placed the order and was promised these discounts (which I was) and they didn't show up when the order was placed. So I decided to cancel and place another order. He said no problem and asked for my account information for the previous cancelled order.

He looked up details of previous order and confirmed the discounts were not applied and he could place new order with the discounts. As he was placing the order, he again came back and said no go for Q4 offer and I was like here we go again. He said, _"let me try some thing though, because I dont even see the check box on my screen that says 'additional $10 off'". _He came back and said the system will only show the "additional $10 off" checkbox to add the Q4 offer if I ordered atleast the Choice package, not the Preferred Choice that I had selected previously - I was like "Ah-ha, looks like we may be onto something" .

He further said going from Preferred Choice to Choice, the system took away the free premium movies pkg for three months but would allow adding the movie pkg if I went with Choice Xtra. Also only with Choice Xtra, the system will give the option for a year's worth of Showtime for free whereas for Choice or less, the system apparently would only allow free Showtime for 6months. He said irrespective of the pkg I choose to go with, I would get the HD EXTRA PACK 3 Months for free. This seemed to be inline with information on their website where HBO,etc only showed if I selected Choice Xtra or above. I decided to go with the Choice Xtra package.

He then put me on hold for a minute so he could copy rest of the details (equipment, etc) from my previous order to the new order. He came back and to me that the old order had 1 HD receiver and 2 standard receivers. He said *"I just wanted you to know that if you have multiple HDTV's, the AAA offers qualifies you to get TWO HD receivers for free instead of the one"*. I was pleasantly surprized and asked *if the AAA offer would allow me to get the HD-DVR for free with additional non-HD receivers and he said yes.* So I thought a bit & decided to go with two non-DVR HD receivers. He also added the referral discount and the visa card for the autopay. He was willing to stay on the phone with me so that I could login and verify all the discounts were there. However, when I logged in, the order had not shown up in their online system. He tried checking for the order in a different system and it wasnt there either. So after about ~1-2minutes of waiting for it to show up, I decided to hang up thinking worst case scenario, I'll cancel tomorrow as I was ready anyways to throw in the towel to sign up for D*. Confirmed the order this morning and here it is:

*Welcome to DIRECTV _2007 Q4 Offer 047 B5712/47 $0.00 1 $0.00 *
CHOICE XTRA P000006355000000001 $0.00 1 $0.00 
HD Access_Tier 1 P000006376000000001 $0.00 1 $0.00 
DIRECTV HD EXTRA PACK 3 Months Free P6688/5 $0.00 1 $0.00 
1 Year Free Showtime $0.00 1 $0.00 
DIRECTV 5-LNB Multi-Satellite Dish $0.00 1 $0.00 
*DIRECTV HD Rec. (Expanded HD Prog. Capable) $0.00 1 $0.00 
DIRECTV HD Rec. (Expanded HD Prog. Capable) $0.00 1 $0.00 *
Standard Professional Install $0.00 1 $0.00 
*B6291/020 $0.00 1 $0.00 *
Savings Certificate Booklet $0.00 1 $0.00 
HBO $0.00 1 $0.00 
STARZ! $0.00 1 $0.00 
SHOWTIME $0.00 1 $0.00 
Cinemax $0.00 1 $0.00 
$0 Delivery & Handling $0.00 1 $0.00 
Subtotal: $0.00 
Tax: $0.00 
Total: $0.00

I found it interesting and I hope it helps someone else reading this post in the future that *he was able to add the two HD receivers for free with the AAA deal*. Perhaps someone else can confirm this or jacmyoung can edit the OP so others are aware of it and can try taking advantage of it when they call to sign up?

Also, looks like they have a new deal online ($18 off for 12 months) starting today along with their new pricing. Dont know if they would offer the "additional $10 off" in addition to the $18 off if someone called in, but still a decent discount if combined with AAA discount.

In any case, this ended up a longer post than I anticipated, but hope my experience helps someone just as the previous posts from others' experience have helped me. For me, its back to reading Craig's posts and following-up with the local installer and getting ready for install date.

Thanks,
-Topper


----------



## JLucPicard

Am I the only one that's not surprised that if someone calls in and wants to sign up for new service, 
then says, I also want the $20 off for 12 months Q4 deal
then says, I also want the AAA $10 off for 24 months deal
then says, I also want the $10 off for five months referral deal
then says, I also want the free Showtime deal
then says, I also want the Free HD Acces for a year deal
then says, I also want the Free movie channels for a year deal
then says, I also want a free HD DVR
then says, I also want a $50 Visa card
that it somehow doesn't get done right the first time???????

Yes, those all may be valid offers, but Jimminy Christmas - even a completely competent CSR could have trouble with this - especially if they have to cancel an order and start over again, etc.


----------



## jacmyoung

topperdude said:


> ...I found it interesting and I hope it helps someone else reading this post in the future that *he was able to add the two HD receivers for free with the AAA deal*. Perhaps someone else can confirm this or jacmyoung can edit the OP so others are aware of it and can try taking advantage of it when they call to sign up?...


Congrats first!

Yes I have mentioned a few times that we can now get up to two HDDVR's for $99 each or up to two HD's for free, just did not bother to edit the OP. It involves the mods and PM's to get it done, I have done such thing in the past just was a little too much hassle.


----------



## scott72

JLucPicard said:


> Am I the only one that's not surprised that if someone calls in and wants to sign up for new service,
> then says, I also want the $20 off for 12 months Q4 deal
> then says, I also want the AAA $10 off for 24 months deal
> then says, I also want the $10 off for five months referral deal
> then says, I also want the free Showtime deal
> then says, I also want the Free HD Acces for a year deal
> then says, I also want the Free movie channels for a year deal
> then says, I also want a free HD DVR
> then says, I also want a $50 Visa card
> that it somehow doesn't get done right the first time???????
> 
> Yes, those all may be valid offers, but Jimminy Christmas - even a completely competent CSR could have trouble with this - especially if they have to cancel an order and start over again, etc.


Yes that may be confusing but imagine how confusing it is for the customer! Especially when they're told they qualify for them only to not get them on their order. If the CSR's can't handle all these promos then they simply shouldn't exist imo..


----------



## jacmyoung

It will be interesting to see how the new promo period work out with this AAA deal. I hope those that decide to use the AAA deal in this new period can post results.

Besides all the publicly available promos to combine with the AAA discount, I would start by asking a few things, can we now get HDDVR for free and how many? Will DirecTV try to match Dish Network's free three month deal, or at least give the first month free to respond to DISH? I have heard rumor to that fact but never confirmation, but it does not hurt to ask.

There maybe some other potential new deals hidden, but we will never know until we ask. Good luck ordering!


----------



## dtrell

jacmyoung said:


> It will be interesting to see how the new promo period work out with this AAA deal. I hope those that decide to use the AAA deal in this new period can post results.
> 
> Besides all the publicly available promos to combine with the AAA discount, I would start by asking a few things, can we now get HDDVR for free and how many?


no. as long as the HD DVR is 199, they will only give 100 dollars off..thats their standard deal. so it will remain 99 until they change the price to 99 for the DVR...and dont hold your breath for that anytime soon...


----------



## scott72

dtrell said:


> no. as long as the HD DVR is 199, they will only give 100 dollars off..thats their standard deal. so it will remain 99 until they change the price to 99 for the DVR...and dont hold your breath for that anytime soon...


Well they might lower the price to 99 bucks, but clearly you can kiss the 100 off goodbye..


----------



## jacmyoung

topperdude said:


> ...Also, looks like they have a new deal online ($18 off for 12 months) starting today along with their new pricing. Dont know if they would offer the "additional $10 off" in addition to the $18 off if someone called in, but still a decent discount if combined with AAA discount...


I heard before 2/26 the standard promo would change from $10 off for 12 to $13 off for 12, an apparent effort to offset the $3 price increase. The online $18 off for 12 appears similar to the 2007 Q4 ($20 off for 12) we had before, only $2 short (actually $5 short consider the price hike). The standard 3-month free movie promos are also not as good as the old ones.

The question is what other type of non-public deals people can add with this AAA deal during this new promo period. Looks to me the expiring of the old deals on 2/26 had slowed people down now that it is much quieter than before.


----------



## skyywolf84

hey guys..i have another question...

my instal date is on monday...was wondering when can i view my rebates on directtv.com/rebate? I'm just afraid they didn't put it in as $20 off a month for 12 months and im not getting the autopay card and the referrals..most ppl say you never know until you get ur bill lol


----------



## jacmyoung

skyywolf84 said:


> hey guys..i have another question...
> 
> my instal date is on monday...was wondering when can i view my rebates on directtv.com/rebate? I'm just afraid they didn't put it in as $20 off a month for 12 months and im not getting the autopay card and the referrals..most ppl say you never know until you get ur bill lol


You got the $20 off, you can check online a few days after the installation. The referral you can call to verify. Autopay no one knows yet.


----------



## dtrell

jacmyoung said:


> Autopay no one knows yet.


autopay card comes automatically by signing up for autopay. supposedly comes around month 4 after signup.


----------



## jacmyoung

dtrell said:


> autopay card comes automatically by signing up for autopay. supposedly comes around month 4 after signup.


"Supposedly" is all we can say, because the AAA deal did not start more than 3 months ago. We can't say with certainty this autopay can be combined with the AAA deal, so until someone ordered through this AAA line reports back getting the visa card it is not confirmed.

I can confirm now my $20 off for 12 was approved yesterday, should show up in the 3rd bill through the 14th, and the referral discount showed up on my 2nd bill. The AAA discount should start on the 1st bill.

While I am at it, a quick recap we were able to also get up to two HDDVR's for $99 each, or up to two HD receivers for free, or (I assume) if you are not into HD can get up to two SDDVR's for free.


----------



## jacmyoung

dtrell said:


> no. as long as the HD DVR is 199, they will only give 100 dollars off..thats their standard deal. so it will remain 99 until they change the price to 99 for the DVR...and dont hold your breath for that anytime soon...


Below is my observation I posted in another thread after DirecTV's investors' forum:



Drew2k said:


> Are you talking about this page from the DIRECTV presentation? All that's showing is the Whole Home DVR ... no mention of MRV.


Now that I looked at that slide again, I have an interesting obsevation. DirecTV plans to phase out SDDVR's completely this year, and replace them with HDDVR's, since SDDVR's are free of upfront fee, it implies sometime this year the HDDVR's will have to be free too. You simply can't charge someone who only needs SDDVR a $99 or $199 fee because you want to force that person to have an HDDVR.

The question is how soon will that happen. If you just look at that chart it implies it is happening already.


----------



## scott72

jacmyoung said:


> You simply can't charge someone who only needs SDDVR a $99 or $199 fee because you want to force that person to have an HDDVR.


You sure about that?


----------



## jacmyoung

scott72 said:


> You sure about that?


Want to bet?


----------



## dtrell

jacmyoung said:


> You simply can't charge someone who only needs SDDVR a $99 or $199 fee because you want to force that person to have an HDDVR.
> 
> The question is how soon will that happen. If you just look at that chart it implies it is happening already.





scott72 said:


> You sure about that?


i agree with scott. D* can do and charge whatever they want. whos to say that they HAVE to offer a free DVR? all they have to do (like they usually do) is say this is our DVR, take it or leave it.


----------



## jacmyoung

dtrell said:


> i agree with scott. D* can do and charge whatever they want. whos to say that they HAVE to offer a free DVR? all they have to do (like they usually do) is say this is our DVR, take it or leave it.


Again want a bet?


----------



## JLucPicard

jacmyoung - I'm a little confused by your simply stated "Wanna bet?" responses.

It looks to me like DirecTV certainly can (and may) stop offering SD DVRs, and all of their DVR units will be HD. That doesn't mean that someone who has an SD DVR won't be able to use it, nor do I think it means that someone couldn't still buy one on eBay or something.

And if DirecTV only supplies HD DVRs at some point, there is nothing inherent in only offering HD DVRs that means they have to offer them for free.

Color me confused by your reposnes.


----------



## jacmyoung

JLucPicard said:


> jacmyoung - I'm a little confused by your simply stated "Wanna bet?" responses.
> 
> It looks to me like DirecTV certainly can (and may) stop offering SD DVRs, and all of their DVR units will be HD. That doesn't mean that someone who has an SD DVR won't be able to use it, nor do I think it means that someone couldn't still buy one on eBay or something.
> 
> And if DirecTV only supplies HD DVRs at some point, there is nothing inherent in only offering HD DVRs that means they have to offer them for free.
> 
> Color me confused by your reposnes.


Once I said "wanna bet" I shall stop explaining or justifying my bet, else it wouldn't be a bet anymore


----------



## skyywolf84

i got the reg. dvr for free with the program. but i was wondering if i want to up grade my dvr to an hd dvr, does anyone know how much it would cost? i know its $99 w/ a new customer, but they are coming to install the system today so i was wondering later down the road, how much would it be to upgrade?


----------



## dtrell

skyywolf84 said:


> i got the reg. dvr for free with the program. but i was wondering if i want to up grade my dvr to an hd dvr, does anyone know how much it would cost? i know its $99 w/ a new customer, but they are coming to install the system today so i was wondering later down the road, how much would it be to upgrade?


you better call and cancel the order right now. once you are hooked up and activated, you are now an existing customer and you get nothing. cancel your order and redo it now before he gets there. if you upgrade later its 199 from them, and they will try and stick you with a 50 dollar "we dont know you fee" as well as charging you 20 bucks shipping. alternatively, you can go get one from costco for 169 or best buy or circuit city for 199.


----------



## jacmyoung

But if you cancel and re-order now, you will lose the $20 off deal, the best you can get is probably the new $18 off but it is actually $15 off because of the $3 price increase.

Unless you absolutely is certain you will regret not ordering that HDDVR, it is better to keep your current deal. The new promo period just started on 2/27 and no one knows at this point how it may affect the AAA deal.

BTW, once you have passed a 60-day "probation" with DirecTV, my understanding is they will not charge that $50 fee. You may have to pay $199 to upgrade, or just pay the shipping, the numbers are between $0 and $200 depending on your luck.

And if you have read my bet above, I think by Q3 the HDDVR's will be free for new subs, if not sooner. The existing subs may not have the same treatment but one thing you can be sure of, the cost will only go down over time if you can wait.


----------



## skyywolf84

ok thanks guys...the direct tv guy is now here as we speak...i guess my house is one of the most difficult houses he has to work on..he said something like he has to put dual cable wires thru the garage for my dvr hook up in the front room...hopefully its doable


----------



## skyywolf84

ok its all hooked up..i have one more question..i noticed that all the channels are all like eastern time...for example...its 2:49 where im at now but its showing shows that are usually on at 5:49..is there anyway i can change that?


----------



## JLucPicard

Is your zip code entered right? Not sure exactly how to get at that - I'm at work and can't play right now to find out.


----------



## skyywolf84

ya my zip code is right..i watched the guy enter on all receivers...

i see all my local channels, fox, stuff like that are on my reg. pacific time..i even looked in my settings and it is set on pacific (AUTO) ...but if i am watching any of the other channels, say ABC FAMILY or something and i wanted to watch a tv show that usually starts at 8, its not on...it would havea been on 3 hrs ago (at 5pm) so now its 8..it will be showing me shows that usually have started at 11....not sure whats up


----------



## jacmyoung

Don't mean to be disrespectful, but the questions you now have have little to do with this thread, it maybe better you start a new thread, it will not unnecessarily clog this thread and also likely attract more help for you from members who are more knowledgeable in this area.


----------



## skyywolf84

sry i will go ahead and do that. thanks!


----------



## ShinerDraft

Well, got the install all completed on Friday. Tech called at 1:00 and said he'd be there at 1:30 (I needed an afternoon install because I work on Friday mornings..)..

He was right on time.. We walked through the install and he did exactly what I asked. I had him go ahead and fish new dual-RG6 to both locations. It was a simple job that I could've done, but he only charged $50 each, and he did it better and faster than I could have. It was well worth it.

And the best news.. I was able to get an HR20 in one of my rooms. Got a 21 in the other. Not a big deal, since I should (hopefully) be able to transfer recordings via MRV. Plus, having only one receiver connected to the antenna will simplify the wiring on that for me. No splitters or diplexers or anything.

Three questions..

1) I set up online billing and checked my first statement.. I don't see any of my discounts (AAA, national discount, free premiums, or any others).. Does it take a couple of billing cycles to start seeing this?

2) I originally signed up for the Choice Xtra w/ HD and DVR package. On Saturday, I added the sports pack with all of the RSN's. It said that this addition would run me another $7 a month. Ok cool.. After I confirmed, it said "Based on your choices, we upgraded you to Premium HD..".. Does this make sense? Is this due to the fact that we have the movie channels right now? (we're going to drop them when the promotional period is up.. )


----------



## jacmyoung

You should have seen the AAA discount on your first bill, the national deal is a mail-in rebate, you must initiate that process, you can do so online to eliminate the paperwork. The movies deal is also credited on the first bill.

All else will show up on the second or third bill. If not call them then. If you had printed out your online details prior to the installation as instructed in this thread you should have already verified all the deals.

But I don't know if adding the sports pack could mess things up or not.


----------



## dtrell

ShinerDraft said:


> 2) I originally signed up for the Choice Xtra w/ HD and DVR package. On Saturday, I added the sports pack with all of the RSN's. It said that this addition would run me another $7 a month. Ok cool.. After I confirmed, it said "Based on your choices, we upgraded you to Premium HD..".. Does this make sense? Is this due to the fact that we have the movie channels right now? (we're going to drop them when the promotional period is up.. )


youre not getting much with all the RSNs unles you want to watch some talking head shows about your favorite teams...i hope you didnt sign up thinking that you would get the games. you get NO PRO games on RSNs they are all blacked out (unless its the RSN for your area). You have to get the stupid league packages to get the basketball baseball and hockey games.


----------



## ShinerDraft

dtrell said:


> youre not getting much with all the RSNs unles you want to watch some talking head chows about your favorite teams...i hope you didnt sign up thinking that you would get the games. you get NO PRO games on RSNs they are all blacked out. You have to get the stupid leauge packages to get the basketball baseball and hockey games.


WHAT? This can't possibly be true..

I'm a hockey fan that frequents hockey boards and tons of people on there all mention watching games on the RSN's. And why would the listings show alternate feeds of pro games if they were just going to black those pro games out anyway?


----------



## dtrell

ShinerDraft said:


> WHAT? This can't possibly be true..
> 
> I'm a hockey fan that frequents hockey boards and tons of people on there all mention watching games on the RSN's. And why would the listings show alternate feeds of pro games if they were just going to black those pro games out anyway?


they are talking about watching games in their area. those ARE on the local RSN. for instance, i get all of the cavs games on FSN OH, but nobody in another area is getting the cavs on FSN OH, even if they subscribe to the sports pack. they would have to get the NBA season pass. the sports pack with the RSNs is useless IMHO.


----------



## ShinerDraft

Well that sucks.. I know that people were able to do this in the past, and that's one of the reasons I signed up with D*.. I guess they closed the loophole..

Oh well.. I still get my local RSN and it's better than cable since several games will be in HD and they allow me to get the alternate feed when FSSW shows the Spurs/Rockets/Astros instead of the Stars..


----------



## ShinerDraft

jacmyoung said:


> You should have seen the AAA discount on your first bill, the national deal is a mail-in rebate, you must initiate that process, you can do so online to eliminate the paperwork. The movies deal is also credited on the first bill.
> 
> All else will show up on the second or third bill. If not call them then. If you had printed out your online details prior to the installation as instructed in this thread you should have already verified all the deals.
> 
> But I don't know if adding the sports pack could mess things up or not.


I'll contact them about not seeing the AAA and movie discounts.

My online details were all screwed up in the pre-install period. It took a week to get a confirmation email and even then it didn't include an account number.

Hope I don't have trouble with this


----------



## jacmyoung

From the other topic it appears the AAA discount for existing subs either is back or is still available. For those of you recently installed with the AAA deal, might as well try to call the AAA # again, and select #2 to see if you can get the $50x2 discount on top of what you already have.

Just want to caution that if the AAA $50x2 discount can be added, it will extend the contract by another year, meaning if you are a new sub your contract will be nearly 3 years. Take that into consideration.


----------



## jacmyoung

I want to do a recap of the new promo since I learned something new from another thread:

Since 2/27/08, by calling the AAA 800# you should ask for:

$10 off for 24 months;
$18 off for 12 months;
Standard free movies packs for three months;
One year Showtime free;
Up to $120 CBO (cash back offer?) in the form of $10 off for 12 months;
$50 friends referral;
Free shipping and handling;
Up to two HDDVR's for $99 each or two HD's for free or two DVR's for free;
$20 visa card if you can go autopay for at least the first 60 days;
Ask for HD extra pack free for three months.

The CBO is probably to respond to the Dish Network's three months free offer, there is no guarantee but ask for it anyway.

Another thing to ask is if you are ordering HDDVR, ask if they can lease you for free, simply because every other provider leases HDDVR's for free.

Good luck and happy shopping, if successful come here and share.


----------



## dtrell

while whoever is at it, they may as well as for all of their service for free. cant hurt to ask...


----------



## jacmyoung

dtrell said:


> while whoever is at it, they may as well as for all of their service for free. cant hurt to ask...


I guess you just cant wait for the mods to delete your post, can you? Have you not learned that lesson already?


----------



## jacmyoung

jacmyoung said:


> From the other topic it appears the AAA discount for existing subs either is back or is still available. For those of you recently installed with the AAA deal, might as well try to call the AAA # again, and select #2 to see if you can get the $50x2 discount on top of what you already have.
> 
> Just want to caution that if the AAA $50x2 discount can be added, it will extend the contract by another year, meaning if you are a new sub your contract will be nearly 3 years. Take that into consideration.


There is confirmation now the AAA $100 discount for existing DirecTV subs is back, so if you have just recently installed with the AAA new sub deal, should be able to call to get this one too. The precaution stated above still applies.


----------



## mcampos

>> HD extra pack <<

Can you tell me what this is?

Thanks.


----------



## JLucPicard

mcampos,

Welcome to DBSTalk! :welcome_s

You would be better off doing a search of the forum (using the "Search" link in the upper right corner) for "HD Extra Pack" - there are numerous threads with lots of information, and you won't be side-tracking the discussion in this one.


----------



## jacmyoung

mcampos said:


> >> HD extra pack <<
> 
> Can you tell me what this is?
> 
> Thanks.


It is an aditional $4.99 to get a few new HD channels that do not have their SD simulcast channels, such as HDnet Movies, MGMHD, UHD...


----------



## sagitar

jacmyoung said:


> I want to do a recap of the new promo since I learned something new from another thread:
> 
> Since 2/27/08, by calling the AAA 800# you should ask for:
> 
> $10 off for 24 months;
> $18 off for 12 months;
> Standard free movies packs for three months;
> One year Showtime free;
> Up to $120 CBO (cash back offer?) in the form of $10 off for 12 months;
> $50 friends referral;
> Free shipping and handling;
> Up to two HDDVR's for $99 each or two HD's for free or two DVR's for free;
> $20 visa card if you can go autopay for at least the first 60 days;
> Ask for HD extra pack free for three months.


Thank you for summarizing the current discounts. I used this post as a guide during the account signup! 

Also, note that customers of AT&T (phone, wireless, or Internet) are eligible for an ADDITIONAL $5 off the monthly DirecTV bill. This is part of the "bundled services" promotion.

Call the AT&T customer service line at 1.888.757.6500. Ask the agent to transfer you to the "bundled services" department. They will ask for your DirecTV account number. The credit should appear within two billing cycles.

Thanks again and good luck!


----------



## jacmyoung

sagitar said:


> Thank you for summarizing the current discounts. I used this post as a guide during the account signup!
> 
> Also, note that customers of AT&T (phone, wireless, or Internet) are eligible for an ADDITIONAL $5 off the monthly DirecTV bill. This is part of the "bundled services" promotion.
> 
> Call the AT&T customer service line at 1.888.757.6500. Ask the agent to transfer you to the "bundled services" department. They will ask for your DirecTV account number. The credit should appear within two billing cycles.
> 
> Thanks again and good luck!


The ATT deal may be a regional one but I will give it a try. Thanks for the info.

If you don't mind please post your online acct details so we know what to look for as far as the new deals are.


----------



## jacmyoung

Update, someone successfully asked to have the $300 Welcome to DirecTV coupon/gift book added to his order. He had to talk to a manager so this one was not as easy.


----------



## skyywolf84

jacmyoung said:


> Update, someone successfully asked to have the $300 Welcome to DirecTV coupon/gift book added to his order. He had to talk to a manager so this one was not as easy.


well the first time i called to get pricing, they told me i was getting $20 off a month, the $50 referral, 1 year free showtime for me and my referral, HD ACCESS (even thou i wasn't ordering a HD DVR or HD Receiver, $50 visa card for autopay as well as the $300 coupon book...I told them i did not have my referrals account number and asked if i could call him back directly with it or if he can look that number up..he told me no on both ...so i said ok ill call back later then anyways...

i called back and asked for every offer i was given to earlier...he had no idea what i was talking about when i wanted the 1 free year of showtime, so i asked for a supervisor and he then said okay ill give it to you...i told him i wanted it for my referral too...he said he couldn't do that. he told me im signed up for the $50 visa gift card also, (have not yet received it) i told them also i want the $300 coupon book that the previous rep was going to give me..he actually laughed at me..he said you have to have one or the other..1 yr free showtime or the coupon book..im like wtf..whatever lol


----------



## deltafowler

Just keep in mind that at the end of the promotional period they will AUTOMATICALLY begin billing you for the extras.

If you do not want to continue the Showtime package you must call to cancel it.

Don't get too excited over that gift card.
Took them 10 months to get mine to me.
Although I did end up with both a DVD player and a Home Depot card.


----------



## jacmyoung

skyywolf84 said:


> well the first time i called to get pricing, they told me i was getting $20 off a month, the $50 referral, 1 year free showtime for me and my referral, HD ACCESS (even thou i wasn't ordering a HD DVR or HD Receiver, $50 visa card for autopay as well as the $300 coupon book...I told them i did not have my referrals account number and asked if i could call him back directly with it or if he can look that number up..he told me no on both ...so i said ok ill call back later then anyways...
> 
> i called back and asked for every offer i was given to earlier...he had no idea what i was talking about when i wanted the 1 free year of showtime, so i asked for a supervisor and he then said okay ill give it to you...i told him i wanted it for my referral too...he said he couldn't do that. he told me im signed up for the $50 visa gift card also, (have not yet received it) i told them also i want the $300 coupon book that the previous rep was going to give me..he actually laughed at me..he said you have to have one or the other..1 yr free showtime or the coupon book..im like wtf..whatever lol


If you have read my earlier posts then you should not be surprised. Just try again until you find one that knows what he/she is talking about.


----------



## gimmemoedmb

Just wanted to give an update since I've learned so much from this site and saved a bunch of money. I did the AAA discount (called at 7:45 pm ct) and the lady immediately knew what I was talking about. She said I was the first AAA she had done but she seemed to do pretty well. I got the $10x24, $18x12, free showtime for a year, and $50 referral. I did have to ask about the showtime but she looked it up and said she could do it. She also at first said I had to pay the $20 handling fee but I asked if there was a way to waive that fee and she had to look but was able to do it. I also got an HD-DVR for $99 and an HD non-DVR for free. She was very nice and very easy to work with. Maybe I got lucky but it was my first and only call. It looks like when comparing to others I'm missing HBO and MAX for free for the first 3 months but to me it's not really worth cancelling and calling again to try to do it. Thanks for all of the great advice!!

Does the following appear to check out???

PLUS HD DVR P000006364000000001
$0.00 1 $0.00
HD Access_Tier 1 P000006376000000001
$0.00 1 $0.00
DVR Service
$0.00 1 $0.00
DIRECTV 5-LNB Multi-Satellite Dish
$0.00 1 $0.00
DIRECTV HD DVR (Expanded HD Prog. Capable)
$0.00 1 $0.00
DIRECTV HD Rec. (Expanded HD Prog. Capable)
$0.00 1 $0.00
Standard Professional Install
$0.00 1 $0.00
Standard IRD
$0.00 1 $0.00
Standard IRD
$0.00 1 $0.00
Standard IRD
$0.00 1 $0.00
$0 Delivery & Handling
$0.00 1 $0.00
1 Year Free Showtime
$0.00 1 $0.00
STARZ!
$0.00 1 $0.00
SHOWTIME
$0.00 1 $0.00
B6291/020
$0.00 1 $0.00
Subtotal: $99.00
Tax: $6.44
Total: $105.44


----------



## jacmyoung

Yours looks very good.

Free HBO/Max expired on 2/26/08.


----------



## LowTek

I have been following this excellent thread and I have a few questions:

With the "two HDs for free" does this mean that I can "lease" two HD receivers for free (i.e. no startup cost and no monthly cost) for the life of my DirecTV account?

To use HD with the HD receivers, I would need to pay the $10/mo HD Access charge?

Essentially, I'm trying to figure out my ongoing cost for a package like:


The Choice package (150 channels)
HD access
Two HD receivers

Thanks,

LowTek


----------



## williadv

I just got off the phone (AAA 1-800 number) after purchasing service for a relative who is homebound after being diagnosed with cancer. Here are the details of what they offered me. I signed up for the Plus HD DVR plan.

The standard offer on the website:
1. $18 off for 12 months
2. $99 HD DVR
3. 3 months free Showtime/Starz
plus
4. $10 off for 24 months AAA discount

I asked the CSR about some of the other offers and she said the AAA offer excluded any other offers so I asked to speak to her supervisor.

The supervisor added:
1. 1 year Showtime free
2. $19.95 off - free shipping (the CSR said the free shipping was online only)
3. Welcome to D* coupon book

He said there was no CBO in effect. The autopay offer is the standard website offer (no longer a cash card): Sign up for autopay, paperless billing, and e-mail updates in the first 60 days and get a one time $20 bill credit. I didn't have anyone to refer me so I missed out on that potential discount.

Thanks to all the thread contributors for the info.


----------



## JLucPicard

LowTek said:


> With the "two HDs for free" does this mean that I can "lease" two HD receivers for free (i.e. no startup cost and no monthly cost) for the life of my DirecTV account?


There is no monthly lease charge, so beyond start-up cost, you're not paying on the receiver anymore.

There is a monthly fee of $4.99 charged for each receiver beyond the first (primary) receiver to mirror your programming package choices to each additional receiver. That charge is NEVER waived, so in doing your analysis, each receiver after the first one will cost $4.99 a month apart from other charges.


----------



## jacmyoung

williadv said:


> ...I didn't have anyone to refer me so I missed out on that potential discount.
> 
> Thanks to all the thread contributors for the info.


You could have easily asked for referral here, but since you got the coupon book you are way ahead of many of us already. Best wishes to your loved one.


----------



## Wildblue

Oh, yeah? I'm getting D* installed tomorrow. Would it help if I mentioned a referral of some sort, to try and get this coupon book? Or is there some other way for me to get the coupon book?

(would I get a referral bonus for mentioning a specific person here on the site?)


----------



## JLucPicard

Can't speak to the coupon book, but with the referral program you have to call a special phone number and set things up through them there. If you're already scheduled for the install, it's too late.


----------



## jacmyoung

Wildblue said:


> Oh, yeah? I'm getting D* installed tomorrow. Would it help if I mentioned a referral of some sort, to try and get this coupon book? Or is there some other way for me to get the coupon book?
> 
> (would I get a referral bonus for mentioning a specific person here on the site?)


First you can PM me for referral info if you don't care to find out yourself.

Secondly, you can call to try to add them on your order.

But if not successful, you can easily cancel your order as long as you are not installed yet, they will refund you any money you paid in 5 days.

You then call them to order again, this time do so in style

The $300 coupon/gift book seems easier to get now, I have people telling me they got it on the first call without asking for a manager.


----------



## jacmyoung

JLucPicard said:


> Can't speak to the coupon book, but with the referral program you have to call a special phone number and set things up through them there. If you're already scheduled for the install, it's too late.


Not true with the AAA order, you can stack the referral discount, in fact you can stack any discount under the Sun. The beauty of this thing!

A quick recap:

By calling the AAA order # using the procedure in my first post you now should get:

$18/mo. off for 12 months;
$10/mo. off for 24 months AAA deal;
One year Showtime free;
Three months Showtime and Starz free;
Three months HD Extra free;
$50 friend referral discount;
Up to two HDDVR's for $99 each, or up to two HD boxes for free;
$300 coupon/gift book;
Free S&H;
Possible $20 credit for signing with online autopay.

I am currently against the autopay because the credit is too small, and DirecTV sometimes makes mistakes on billing, with autopay you get charged before you realize the problem, without autopay, you are in control, can dispute any incorrect items before paying them.


----------



## Josh125

Two quick items for those folks that are doing this.

The $18 off per month is regional although I understand most people qualify for it. Now what they dont' tell you is that you have to activate this rebate yourself in your account, it's not automatic.

Also, the refer a freind discount takes a while and will not show up either on your first bill. I was told 6-8 weeks, which is crap if you ask me. The AAA does show up on the first bill, oddly enough.

Sorry if these were covered already.


----------



## jacmyoung

The $18 is a mail in rebate offer, go to directv.com/rebate after installation and submit the rebate request online, should see the rebate on the 3rd bill if not the 2nd bill.

The friend referral should show up on the 2nd bill.


----------



## KneeDragger

Im officially signed up! They are suppose to come on Sat. 

AAA Discount $10/24 mths
Standard PROMO $18/12 mths
$50 Referral $10/5 mths
Free Shipping
Showtime FREE for one year
STARZ FREE for 3 months
2ea. HD\DVR for $99 ea
"Welcome to DTV" coupon Book


Thanks again for this site! I opted out for the XTRA HD deal bc i didnt really care for those few channels and i didnt want the autopay for the reason jacmyoung mentioned. SWEET!!! I cant wait to tell comcast to get bent!


----------



## jacmyoung

KneeDragger said:


> ...and i didnt want the autopay for the reason jacmyoung mentioned. SWEET!!! I cant wait to tell comcast to get bent!


Part of my opinion about not going with autopay is because I did not get most of my credits applied on my 3rd bill so I was auto-billed nearly the full amount.

However two days later when I checked online all the credits showed up so now I have a credit amount on my account. There appeared some system error they have corrected soon enough.

In hindsight I shoud not have used autopay, now it is only a $20 credit it is even less appealing.


----------



## PolishSolidarity

Hey guys, thanks to James and others who contributed to this thread, I successfully signed up on Saturday with an install on Sunday.

First off, it took 57 minutes of constant defensiveness on my part. Ever time I mentioned another discount, Elicia (the sales rep) made up excuses. She spoke with her supervisor on three occasions and was noticeably agitated with me. At one point, she even said, "sir, I can only give you 2 out of the 4 discounts you have mentioned." 

Nonetheless, here is what I got:

1) The Plus HD DVR package with the standard $18/month discount applied for the first year (making it $54.99/month for the first year)

2) The AAA $10/month discount for the entire two year contract period (dropping my payment to $44.99/month)

3) Three months of STARZ and one year of Showtime for free (I tried substituting it for HBO with no success)

4) The $50 referral discount broken out into $10/month for the first 5 months (dropping my payment to $34.99/month) 

5) The supposed $300 coupon book, of which the contents were not explained to me while talking to the sales rep

6) Free shipping and handling ($20 value)

7) One HD DVR box for $99 (you don't actually own the box by the way), as well as one standard DVR box and one standard box for free



Some things I want to mention:

- I didn't get the HD Extra package free for the first three months since apparently it's an old package and only includes 5 additional HD channels (42 standard HD channels is good enough for me for now)

- I didn't sign up for AutoPay by going "green" as DirectTV refers to it (you have 60 days to do it online, so I may reconsider at a later time)

- Even though the additional boxes are free, there is still a $5/month service charge for each box (which means my initial great price of $34.99/month goes up to $44.99/month). I was also told that even if I purchased my own box (let's say a used one on CriagsList) I would still need to pay the $5/month- is that bullsh*t or is there no way around it?

- My new Pioneer PDP-5080HD has a Cable Card reader, which would allow me to eliminate the box altogether- or so I thought. DirectTV does not use Cable Card compatible cards, unlike Cox, Time Warner, etc.

- The sales rep could not at all explain to me how long the actual discount is for, since the first month you pay full retail price. I wasn't sure if the AAA discount, for example, was for 23 months in actuality or the full 24 months after the first month- which would mean a contract of 25 months



So, my payment breakdown is as follows:

1) Initial $99 fee for the HD DVR box

2) $82.99 for the first month 

3) $44.99 for the next five months

4) $54.99 for the following seven months

5) $72.99 for the entire year after that

6) $82.99 for each month after the two year contract is over


I hope this helps some people out. If anyone has any questions, please ask! Also, if you need a person to refer you (you'll need their account number), I would be more than happy to give you my account number- send me a PM. :hurah: 



- PolishSolidarity



P.S. James, your $50 is on its way! Thanks again!


----------



## JLucPicard

PolishSolidarity said:


> - Even though the additional boxes are free, there is still a $5/month service charge for each box (which means my initial great price of $34.99/month goes up to $44.99/month). I was also told that even if I purchased my own box (let's say a used one on CriagsList) I would still need to pay the $5/month- is that bullsh*t or is there no way around it?


PolishSolidarity,

Welcome to DBSTalk! :welcome_s

Owned, leased or whatever, every receiver on your account beyond the first (primary) receiver incurs a $4.99 a month program mirroring fee that covers mirroring your programming package to all your receivers. There is no way around it, nor is it BS.


----------



## jacmyoung

PolishSolidarity said:


> ...P.S. James, your $50 is on its way! Thanks again!


Thanks and glad you got everything, good things don't come easy

The AAA discount should appear on your first bill, if not on the 2ND, then continue for 24 bills. The $18 off is a mail-in rebate, you need to submit a rebate request form or simply go online to submit there ASAP. It should show up on your 3RD bill if not the 2ND bill, then continue for 12 bills. The referral discount usually starts on the 2ND bill and continue for 5 bills.


----------



## sLim901

thx for everyone who supplied all this fantastic info in this thread...

i called and ordered about an hour ago and the csr was very easy to work with...he did not have a problem with any of the things i requested...he even told me about the extra hd receiver that i could receive...

i asked for the AAA discount, the regular $18 discount, $50 friend referral, 1 year showtime, and the extra hd receiver on top of my hddvr...i didnt request the coupon book or the hd extra...

i copied and pasted from my online account...could someone tell me if im missing anything?

PLUS HD DVR P0000063640000000011 Free 
HD Access_Tier 1 P0000063760000000011 Free 
DIRECTV 5-LNB Multi-Satellite Dish1 Free 
DIRECTV HD DVR (Expanded HD Prog. Capable)1 Free 
DIRECTV HD Rec. (Expanded HD Prog. Capable)1 Free 
Standard Professional Install1 Free 
Standard IRD1 Free 
Standard IRD1 Free 
DVR Service1 Free 
$0 Delivery & Handling1 Free 
1 Year Free Showtime1 Free 
STARZ!1 Free 
SHOWTIME1 Free 
B6291/0201 Free


----------



## jacmyoung

Yours look fine.


----------



## sLim901

sweet...

so when do i apply for the $18 rebate?

after they install?


----------



## jacmyoung

Yes and you can apply online.


----------



## sLim901

nevermind...i found the rebate...


----------



## Spork

This may have been asked before, but about 5 or 6 years ago I was a D* subscriber.

So I haven't had service for that long and I've moved since.

Will I be considered a "new" subscriber for the purposes of this offer? Really want to switch from cable, but very curious about this.

Spork


----------



## jacmyoung

Spork said:


> This may have been asked before, but about 5 or 6 years ago I was a D* subscriber.
> 
> So I haven't had service for that long and I've moved since.
> 
> Will I be considered a "new" subscriber for the purposes of this offer? Really want to switch from cable, but very curious about this.
> 
> Spork


Oh yes!


----------



## Dallas302

I just signed up with DirecTV

Can someone please help verify the following discounts have been aplied to the order:

Install scheduled for Saturday April 19. Thanks in advance.

The Plus HD DVR package with the standard $18/month discount applied for the first year
The AAA $10/month discount for the entire two year contract period 
3 months of STARZ free 
12 months of Showtime for free 
The $50 referral discount broken out into $10/month for the first 5 months 
Free shipping and handling ($20 value)

PLUS HD DVR P000006364000000001 
$0.00 1 $0.00 
HD Access_Tier 1 P000006376000000001 
$0.00 1 $0.00 
DIRECTV HD DVR (Expanded HD Prog. Capable) 
$0.00 1 $0.00 
Standard Professional Install 
$0.00 1 $0.00 
$0 Delivery & Handling 
$0.00 1 $0.00 
1 Year Free Showtime 
$0.00 1 $0.00 
STARZ! 
$0.00 1 $0.00 
SHOWTIME 
$0.00 1 $0.00 
B6291/020 
$0.00 1 $0.00 
DVR Service 
$0.00 1 $0.00 
DIRECTV DVR 
$0.00 1 $0.00 
DIRECTV 5-LNB Multi-Satellite Dish 
$0.00 1 $0.00 
Subtotal: $99.00 
Tax: $8.17 
Total: $107.17


----------



## Spork

jacmyoung said:


> Oh yes!


Okay good because I was a little worried that they still send me "We want you back" snail mails to my new house.

Did this used to be different? Do I need to worry about signing on to my D* account with my old account login or anything? Just don't want any discounts/rebates voided.

Thanks again,

Spork


----------



## Strikeldr

I've been watching this thread for a couple of months and have been waiting for the right time to return to D. I'm ready to make the move now. I have a pretty good understanding of the AAA deal, but I need 4 HD receivers. I know I can get 2 HD-DVR's for $99 each, but what about the other 2 HD receivers I need? Will D provide those for free and if not, what will they cost? Has anyone else encountered this? If I have have to pay for all 4, will they let me get 4 HD-DVR's at $99 each? In case it matters, after 6 yrs with D, I left in 2005 because when I bought my first 2 HD TV's they wanted me to spend $500 for the 2 HD receivers and E gave them to me for free. D now regularly sends me the "We want you back letters." Any help with these questions will be appreciated.


----------



## jacmyoung

For those who had DirecTV before I heard after two years without D* you can order as a new sub, otherwise just use a different name. Same address same ph# no problem. If your address has changed then it's the last thing you should worry about.


----------



## jacmyoung

Dallas302 said:


> I just signed up with DirecTV
> 
> Can someone please help verify the following discounts have been aplied to the order:
> 
> Install scheduled for Saturday April 19. Thanks in advance.
> 
> The Plus HD DVR package with the standard $18/month discount applied for the first year
> The AAA $10/month discount for the entire two year contract period
> 3 months of STARZ free
> 12 months of Showtime for free
> The $50 referral discount broken out into $10/month for the first 5 months
> Free shipping and handling ($20 value)
> 
> PLUS HD DVR P000006364000000001
> $0.00 1 $0.00
> HD Access_Tier 1 P000006376000000001
> $0.00 1 $0.00
> DIRECTV HD DVR (Expanded HD Prog. Capable)
> $0.00 1 $0.00
> Standard Professional Install
> $0.00 1 $0.00
> $0 Delivery & Handling
> $0.00 1 $0.00
> 1 Year Free Showtime
> $0.00 1 $0.00
> STARZ!
> $0.00 1 $0.00
> SHOWTIME
> $0.00 1 $0.00
> B6291/020
> $0.00 1 $0.00
> DVR Service
> $0.00 1 $0.00
> DIRECTV DVR
> $0.00 1 $0.00
> DIRECTV 5-LNB Multi-Satellite Dish
> $0.00 1 $0.00
> Subtotal: $99.00
> Tax: $8.17
> Total: $107.17


Yours look good except you should call back and ask them to add the "welcome to DirecTV gift book", which is a coupon book valued at $300.


----------



## Strikeldr

I know I can get the new sub deal, the letters they keep sending me say so. My question is regarding the 4 HD Receivers I need. Under the AAA deal, I can get 2 HD-DVR's for $99 each, but what about the other 2 HD receivers I need? Are they free, or can I get 4 HD-DVR's for $99 each. Thanks for your help...


----------



## jacmyoung

Strikeldr said:


> I know I can get the new sub deal, the letters they keep sending me say so. My question is regarding the 4 HD Receivers I need. Under the AAA deal, I can get 2 HD-DVR's for $99 each, but what about the other 2 HD receivers I need? Are they free, or can I get 4 HD-DVR's for $99 each. Thanks for your help...


So far no one has achieved that. I got my 3RD HDDVR from Costco for $169, was able to have my 4th insaller to add it in for free, I then called two weeks after becoming a sub and managed to get one more for $99, and a month later did it again for my 5th one. Your mileage definitely can vary.


----------



## Dallas302

jacmyoung said:


> Yours look good except you should call back and ask them to add the "welcome to DirecTV gift book", which is a coupon book valued at $300.


I tried to get the CSR to give me the ($300 value )Coupon Book.. .but he stated it is no longer available.... Is it a regional offer?... (i'm in Dallas, TX)


----------



## Dallas302

jacmyoung said:


> Yours look good except you should call back and ask them to add the "welcome to DirecTV gift book", which is a coupon book valued at $300.


jacmyoung.. .*Thank You *so much for your help - I just called DirecTV again.. .and this time the CSR looked over the original order and simply added the booklet...

New order information:

PLUS HD DVR P000006364000000001 
$0.00 1 $0.00 
HD Access_Tier 1 P000006376000000001 
$0.00 1 $0.00 
DIRECTV DVR 
$0.00 1 $0.00 
DIRECTV 5-LNB Multi-Satellite Dish 
$0.00 1 $0.00 
DIRECTV HD DVR (Expanded HD Prog. Capable) 
$0.00 1 $0.00 
Standard Professional Install 
$0.00 1 $0.00 
$0 Delivery & Handling 
$0.00 1 $0.00 
1 Year Free Showtime 
$0.00 1 $0.00 
STARZ! 
$0.00 1 $0.00 
SHOWTIME 
$0.00 1 $0.00 
B6291/020 
$0.00 1 $0.00 
*Savings Certificate Booklet *
$0.00 1 $0.00


----------



## Stewpidity

sLim901 said:


> thx for everyone who supplied all this fantastic info in this thread...
> 
> i called and ordered about an hour ago and the csr was very easy to work with...he did not have a problem with any of the things i requested...he even told me about the extra hd receiver that i could receive...
> 
> i asked for the AAA discount, the regular $18 discount, $50 friend referral, 1 year showtime, and the extra hd receiver on top of my hddvr...i didnt request the coupon book or the hd extra...
> 
> i copied and pasted from my online account...could someone tell me if im missing anything?
> 
> PLUS HD DVR P0000063640000000011 Free
> HD Access_Tier 1 P0000063760000000011 Free
> DIRECTV 5-LNB Multi-Satellite Dish1 Free
> *DIRECTV HD DVR (Expanded HD Prog. Capable)1 Free*
> DIRECTV HD Rec. (Expanded HD Prog. Capable)1 Free
> Standard Professional Install1 Free
> Standard IRD1 Free
> Standard IRD1 Free
> DVR Service1 Free
> $0 Delivery & Handling1 Free
> 1 Year Free Showtime1 Free
> STARZ!1 Free
> SHOWTIME1 Free
> B6291/0201 Free





Dallas302 said:


> I just signed up with DirecTV
> 
> Can someone please help verify the following discounts have been aplied to the order:
> 
> Install scheduled for Saturday April 19. Thanks in advance.
> 
> The Plus HD DVR package with the standard $18/month discount applied for the first year
> The AAA $10/month discount for the entire two year contract period
> 3 months of STARZ free
> 12 months of Showtime for free
> The $50 referral discount broken out into $10/month for the first 5 months
> Free shipping and handling ($20 value)
> 
> PLUS HD DVR P000006364000000001
> $0.00 1 $0.00
> HD Access_Tier 1 P000006376000000001
> $0.00 1 $0.00
> *DIRECTV HD DVR (Expanded HD Prog. Capable) *
> *$0.00 1 $0.00*
> Standard Professional Install
> $0.00 1 $0.00
> $0 Delivery & Handling
> $0.00 1 $0.00
> 1 Year Free Showtime
> $0.00 1 $0.00
> STARZ!
> $0.00 1 $0.00
> SHOWTIME
> $0.00 1 $0.00
> B6291/020
> $0.00 1 $0.00
> DVR Service
> $0.00 1 $0.00
> DIRECTV DVR
> $0.00 1 $0.00
> DIRECTV 5-LNB Multi-Satellite Dish
> $0.00 1 $0.00
> Subtotal: $99.00
> Tax: $8.17
> Total: $107.17


So you both got an HD/DVR for free ?


----------



## jacmyoung

No those "frees" are dummies to fill the space temporarily.

Dallas302, happy to see that.


----------



## PAJeep

Stewpidity said:


> So you both got an HD/DVR for free ?


Looks to me like $99. The one was partly cut off so you can't see the entire order.


----------



## brimorga

Strikeldr said:


> I know I can get the new sub deal, the letters they keep sending me say so. My question is regarding the 4 HD Receivers I need. Under the AAA deal, I can get 2 HD-DVR's for $99 each, but what about the other 2 HD receivers I need? Are they free, or can I get 4 HD-DVR's for $99 each. Thanks for your help...


I called to sign up last Saturday with the AAA deal and the CSR would not give me even 2 HD DVR's for $99 each. He gave me some BS about how he does this everyday and knows what he can and can't give. He refused to budge, so I hung up and I'm still with Comcrap......for now.


----------



## adambomb6

brimorga said:


> I called to sign up last Saturday with the AAA deal and the CSR would not give me even 2 HD DVR's for $99 each. He gave me some BS about how he does this everyday and knows what he can and can't give. He refused to budge, so I hung up and I'm still with Comcrap......for now.


mine guy said that also at first, but then once we started the process he said "it showed up" and he gave me them for $99 each.

I think it's just not available at the first screen


----------



## jacmyoung

brimorga said:


> I called to sign up last Saturday with the AAA deal and the CSR would not give me even 2 HD DVR's for $99 each. He gave me some BS about how he does this everyday and knows what he can and can't give. He refused to budge, so I hung up and I'm still with Comcrap......for now.


You need to educate him, in a gentle way, or simply call back and talk to someone who has a clue. Make sure you call that AAA # and try it during the day if possible. That office sometimes closes at off hours and you get transferred to a regular sales joint which seemed to have a lot of clueless yet arrogant idiots as I had found out myself.


----------



## Dallas302

I'm sorry to report taht after all the upfront help offered in this forum, I had to cancel my service as the installation crew wanted to charge me $200+ for custom installation. 2 Pairs of wires to be installed through exterior walls - each at $52.
Each pair was necessary - one for normal viewing and the other for recording via DVR.
Standard Installation means what exactly?
Even DirecTV were of no help with the issue. Sorry.. I'll post on a complaints forum.

To All others.. I would definitely have the installation contractors call out first and have them go over exact charges.
At least you know your "true' upfront costs


----------



## JLucPicard

It's my understanding that standard installation IS through exterior walls.

If there is wall fishing, it's extra. Pole mount, sometimes extra. Excessively long cable runs (technically, over 125 feet, I think), sometimes extra.

Dish on wall of house or roof, enter house through exterior walls at point where service would be - that should be standard. If your set up required four lines, then the four lines should be standard. If you don't NEED four lines, but want them to run them (for future expansion, etc.), then the lines not really needed would be extra.

What were you having installed and how was it going to be done?


----------



## Dallas302

JLucPicard said:


> It's my understanding that standard installation IS through exterior walls.
> 
> If there is wall fishing, it's extra. Pole mount, sometimes extra. Excessively long cable runs (technically, over 125 feet, I think), sometimes extra.
> 
> Dish on wall of house or roof, enter house through exterior walls at point where service would be - that should be standard. If your set up required four lines, then the four lines should be standard. If you don't NEED four lines, but want them to run them (for future expansion, etc.), then the lines not really needed would be extra.
> 
> What were you having installed and how was it going to be done?


2 Room installation
Room 1 HD/DVR - 1st floor
Room 2 Std/DVR- 2nd floor

Installer was going to run the wire externally to both locations - 2 pairs of coax (less than 60 ft each from the Satellite dish).


----------



## Dallas302

BTW... There as no Wall Fishing required as the the point of entry into the house is where the two TV's are located - I would consider this situation a standarad installation. Maybe I'm wrong, in which case all installations would not be free.


----------



## jacmyoung

Dallas302 said:


> BTW... There as no Wall Fishing required as the the point of entry into the house is where the two TV's are located - I would consider this situation a standarad installation. Maybe I'm wrong, in which case all installations would not be free.


If what you said is true, then yes the installation should be free. Don't talk to the installation company to resolve it, call DirecTV retention department, tell them to send a different installer because the first one was very dishonest and rude, and ask that DirecTV call the install company directly to schedule another install, and you be compensated for the bad install because of loss of vacation time.

If a second installer comes and says the same thing, I would call a local installer dealer just to confirm and get a 3rd opinion. Usually if all three say the same thing then yes there must be something special with your circumstance.


----------



## Dallas302

jacmyoung said:


> If what you said is true, then yes the installation should be free. Don't talk to the installation company to resolve it, call DirecTV retention department, tell them to send a different installer because the first one was very dishonest and rude, and ask that DirecTV call the install company directly to schedule another install, and you be compensated for the bad install because of loss of vacation time.
> 
> If a second installer comes and says the same thing, I would call a local installer dealer just to confirm and get a 3rd opinion. Usually if all three say the same thing then yes there must be something special with your circumstance.


Thank You Jacmyoung. 
Do you have the Customer Retention Department #?

I did get $100 credit on my account for the installers coming late. 
Even if they come 1 minute late - call DirecTV and get this. 
I did get in touch with DirecTV @ 1 866 678 9465 Customer service Installation Department and they did talk with the installer, to no avail. In fact DirecTV rep told me my only other option was to cancel the order.

I was very close to cancelling the whole Account. 
I thought the advice on this board may help further. Please continue to share your information/experiences.
I have rescheduled my install again.

P.S. Satellite dish was to be mounted on the roof edge over the First floor of a 2 story home.
Both HD/DVR Rcvr and Std/DVR rcvr are next to external walls and no more than 50 ft from the dish.


----------



## jacmyoung

Dallas302 said:


> Thank You Jacmyoung.
> Do you have the Customer Retention Department #?
> 
> I did get $100 credit on my account for the installers coming late.
> Even if they come 1 minute late - call DirecTV and get this.
> I did get in touch with DirecTV @ 1 866 678 9465 Customer service Installation Department and they did talk with the installer, to no avail. In fact DirecTV rep told me my only other option was to cancel the order.
> 
> I was very close to cancelling the whole Account.
> I thought the advice on this board may help further. Please continue to share your information/experiences.
> I have rescheduled my install again.
> 
> P.S. Satellite dish was to be mounted on the roof edge over the First floor of a 2 story home.
> Both HD/DVR Rcvr and Std/DVR rcvr are next to external walls and no more than 50 ft from the dish.


I suggest you post a Q in the installation forum right below this one, describe in as detail as possible your conditions, including what kind of wall you have, and what kind of roof mount is expected. Many installation experts will help. Don't forget the cables need to be properly grounded to the house ground before entering the house. Good luck.

BTW from what I read you your installation should be free.


----------



## satchriani

So am I to understand that there's a better discount if you KNOW someone at D* and you have their badge ID, that's better than the "Friends and Family" deal? I know someone high up in marketing, she gave me her ID. 

What's the difference? (Sorry if it's been posted already)


----------



## jacmyoung

satchriani said:


> So am I to understand that there's a better discount if you KNOW someone at D* and you have their badge ID, that's better than the "Friends and Family" deal? I know someone high up in marketing, she gave me her ID.
> 
> What's the difference? (Sorry if it's been posted already)


No so far no one has yet to show his/her deal is better than this AAA deal not even the employee/family deal.


----------



## Dallas302

jacmyoung said:


> Yes and you can apply online.


Hi jacmyoung, 
I finally have the system installed.
How do I claim the $18/mo rebate?


----------



## cooldude919

Dallas302 said:


> Hi jacmyoung,
> I finally have the system installed.
> How do I claim the $18/mo rebate?


http://www.directv.com/rebate

put in your info and should show the $18/mo rebate which you can claim.


----------



## msingh

I've read this thread with great interest and am ready to sign up with D*TV. But, I find myself without a AAA card or referral code.  

If anyone is able to provide me with either it would be greatly appreciated. In case it matters for the AAA membership, I'm in the Cincinnati, OH area.


----------



## evan_s

The sign up only needs the first 6 digits of the card but it is area specific so you might check with your friends and family. Otherwise you might try searching the web with google.

As far as the referral code goes it's just someone elses account number. If you decide to sign up and still need one pm me.


----------



## IDRick

I am a AAA member and currently investigating the switch to a satellite tv provider. D* does not provide locals to our community. A local installer is willing to install an antenna for $50... Can I get the AAA discount through a local installer or can I request a local installer?


----------



## Dallas302

cooldude919 said:


> http://www.directv.com/rebate
> 
> put in your info and should show the $18/mo rebate which you can claim.


Thanks, Cooldude919. Much appreciated. Submitted successfully. I suppose teh $18/mo off will not kick in until the rebate is processed :

DIRECTV Rebate Center​Thank you! Your submission has been received. Please allow 6 to 8 weeks for processing. Print a copy of this screen for your records.


----------



## JLucPicard

msingh said:


> I've read this thread with great interest and am ready to sign up with D*TV. But, I find myself without a AAA card or referral code.
> 
> If anyone is able to provide me with either it would be greatly appreciated. In case it matters for the AAA membership, I'm in the Cincinnati, OH area.


Or BECOME a AAA member, so you would actually be entitled to the discount. What a concept.


----------



## cooldude919

IDRick said:


> I am a AAA member and currently investigating the switch to a satellite tv provider. D* does not provide locals to our community. A local installer is willing to install an antenna for $50... Can I get the AAA discount through a local installer or can I request a local installer?


You would have to get an HR20 or wait for the am21 to come out for the HR21 for the antenna to do you the most good, unless you just plan on plugging it up to your tv or something. As far as i know you can only get the AAA deal by calling the special 1-800 number, but someone else may chime in differently. Honestly depending on your evelation you may just be able to throw a small antenna on top of your tv and get all the necessary channels, or you could do like me and just install the antenna yourself. You could also hope that whatever tech directv sends out would install it for a similar price.


----------



## harsh

In many cases, special promotions can only be had by calling DIRECTV. Promotions like the AAA discount and referrals are examples of this.


----------



## IDRick

Cooldude, thanks for the info! In our location, three channels broadcast from towers 29 miles to the northwest and three broadcast from 45 miles due south. Rabbit ears work for the ones to the NW but not the ones due south (Fox, NBC, and PBS). An outdoor antenna does work pretty well and the one I was quoted can be observed on three neighboring homes. The local installer was only billing for the antenna and needed parts so it would be a good deal. I'll have to visit with him again and see what the cost would be for an antenna install only. Another retailer quoted $250 for the antenna installation... :eek2: I may have to look into a self install. What I would like is join the antenna signal to the sat signal at the dish and then separate again at the DVR receiver. This is possible with Dish. Can this be done with Directv?

Harsh, thanks for the info as well. Looks like I may not have a happy local retailer but as a consumer, I want/need to take advantage of the economic benefits that I can!  

Best,

Rick


----------



## Motley

I don't know if this is the right place to ask so if it is not please forgive...

I need a referral to sign up with DTV.


----------



## Stewpidity

I cannot decide whether to fore go the AAA rebate & go with the installer that installed my neighbors, who I know did a great job or order the AAA deal and risk getting a so-so installer....


----------



## IDRick

That's a tough call.... I am trying to make the same decision. I have a local installer that does good work ***but*** is it worth $340 in higher costs (loss of $100 savings on second HD DVR and $240 AAA savings)? If I go with AAA savings, I may not be able to get the appropriate antenna installed along with the Directv equipment and will then have no locals... The missus watches a lot of network programming and would not approve any change that even temporarily took away locals. Directv provides excellent savings over the next two planning horizen if I use AAA savings but is only breakeven with cable without AAA discounts. Much easier sell to the chief budetary officer if: a) lowers monthly cost and b) does not affect her tv watching preferences. I'm betwixt and between right now on this decision....


----------



## jacmyoung

IDRick said:


> That's a tough call.... I am trying to make the same decision. I have a local installer that does good work ***but*** is it worth $340 in higher costs (loss of $100 savings on second HD DVR and $240 AAA savings)? If I go with AAA savings, I may not be able to get the appropriate antenna installed along with the Directv equipment and will then have no locals... The missus watches a lot of network programming and would not approve any change that even temporarily took away locals. Directv provides excellent savings over the next two planning horizen if I use AAA savings but is only breakeven with cable without AAA discounts. Much easier sell to the chief budetary officer if: a) lowers monthly cost and b) does not affect her tv watching preferences. I'm betwixt and between right now on this decision....


Do you know if DirecTV plans to add your locals soon? If so you might wait till that time. The AAA deal is good till the end of 08.

My understanding is if D11 goes live soon D* will greatly expand local HD's, I could be wrong since I did not follow this issue closely.


----------



## JLucPicard

IDRick,

Any chance the local guy could/would just install your antennna?


----------



## mike68

Oh wow. This sounds great........ Can someone PM me a referral to sign up with DTV? Also, are you guys taking about the AAA for automotive services???


----------



## evan_s

Yes this is for the AAA auto services. They offer discounts for their members for a large variety of things. You can go browse a list on their website with out even being a member.

For the referral discount you just need someone else's account number.


----------



## mike68

Any other PROMO's i could use besides using someones account number??

I'am looking for a 3 room receiver

(2) standards and (1) HD receiver.??


----------



## cooldude919

mike68 said:


> Any other PROMO's i could use besides using someones account number??
> 
> I'am looking for a 3 room receiver
> 
> (2) standards and (1) HD receiver.??


With the AAA deal you get up to 2 $100 discounts, normally you only get 1. You can get 2 hd-dvrs for $99 each, or 1 hd-dvr for $99 and 1 hd reciever for free. Standard recievers are free anyway, so if you got 2 standards and 1 hd reciever you would have no up front cost.


----------



## jacmyoung

mike68 said:


> Any other PROMO's i could use besides using someones account number??
> 
> I'am looking for a 3 room receiver
> 
> (2) standards and (1) HD receiver.??


I will add that you might as well get two HD receivers and one standard one, wouldn't cost you upfront nor more monthly fees but the HD receiver can display on a standard TV including all HD channels converted to SD, with better picture quality. Not to mention if you upgrade your SDTV to an HD set the HD box is already there for it.


----------



## IDRick

jacmyoung said:


> Do you know if DirecTV plans to add your locals soon? If so you might wait till that time. The AAA deal is good till the end of 08.
> 
> My understanding is if D11 goes live soon D* will greatly expand local HD's, I could be wrong since I did not follow this issue closely.


No idea on Directv plans with locals... Is there any site that shows D*'s plans for this year? HD locals are available on cable and Dish has plans to add HD locals in 08. Our DMA is ranked #163, so it may be a while before we get them with D*. It would be ideal if D* added them by this fall. 

Nice work on this particular thread. Really put D* on top of my rankings based on price and HD programming!


----------



## IDRick

JLucPicard said:


> IDRick,
> 
> Any chance the local guy could/would just install your antennna?


One local installer quoted a price of $250 for an antenna install. No change in price whether installed same time as sat dish etc or later. Another installer quoted me a price of $50 (antenna + parts only) if he installed the sat service as well. Need to call him back and find out his price for antenna install only. Both installers were talking the same antenna model and I can see three of these on neighboring homes from my patio deck. So that design apparently works! The first price seems rather high as this particular antenna (Winegard 7032) is not very expensive (~$35). He did mention a pre-amp, which is probably needed for two HR-20's (four total OTA inputs). What do you think is a reasonable price for antenna install?


----------



## cooldude919

IDRick said:


> One local installer quoted a price of $250 for an antenna install. No change in price whether installed same time as sat dish etc or later. Another installer quoted me a price of $50 (antenna + parts only) if he installed the sat service as well. Need to call him back and find out his price for antenna install only. Both installers were talking the same antenna model and I can see three of these on neighboring homes from my patio deck. So that design apparently works! The first price seems rather high as this particular antenna (Winegard 7032) is not very expensive (~$35). He did mention a pre-amp, which is probably needed for two HR-20's (four total OTA inputs). What do you think is a reasonable price for antenna install?


HR20 only has 1 ota input but splits it into 2 tuners internally.


----------



## IDRick

cooldude919 said:


> HR20 only has 1 ota input but splits it into 2 tuners internally.


Great, didn't know that! Thanks for the info Cooldude!


----------



## Islandguy43

jacmyoung said:


> I will add that you might as well get two HD receivers and one standard one, wouldn't cost you upfront nor more monthly fees but the HD receiver can display on a standard TV including all HD channels converted to SD, with better picture quality. Not to mention if you upgrade your SDTV to an HD set the HD box is already there for it.


So is it possible, to get a HD DVR for $99 ($199-100) and then a free SD DVR ($99-100), then other single SD Receivers for free?


----------



## cooldude919

Islandguy43 said:


> So is it possible, to get a HD DVR for $99 ($199-100) and then a free SD DVR ($99-100), then other single SD Receivers for free?


With the AAA deal, yes. You get 2 $100 discounts.


----------



## Stewpidity

ok first attempt..

Plus HD-DVR plan - 44.95 (after rebates) 
One HD-DVR - 99.00
One HD rec. - 99.00
Showtime/Starz - 3 mos free

He then asked about sports & teams that I follow etc. He tried to sell me the Sports Pack saying I could watch the Yankee games on the YES Network, I advised him that is not possible, he again tried to tell me it's YES & it shows the Yankee games, i explained MLB-EI, SF & RSN's to him, he then read something else and agreed with me...I now felt like he was trying to sucker me in with the incorrect YES network story.

So I told him my "friend" who referred me just received a free HD Rec, Showtime for year, HD Extra free for 3 months, he said offers change all the time..Guess i will play CSR roulette and see what happens


----------



## cooldude919

Stewpidity said:


> ok first attempt..
> 
> Plus HD-DVR plan - 44.95 (after rebates)
> One HD-DVR - 99.00
> One HD rec. - 99.00
> Showtime/Starz - 3 mos free
> 
> He then asked about sports & teams that I follow etc. He tried to sell me the Sports Pack saying I could watch the Yankee games on the YES Network, I advised him that is not possible, he again tried to tell me it's YES & it shows the Yankee games, i explained MLB-EI, SF & RSN's to him, he then read something else and agreed with me...I now felt like he was trying to sucker me in with the incorrect YES network story.
> 
> So I told him my "friend" who referred me just received a free HD Rec, Showtime for year, HD Extra free for 3 months, he said offers change all the time..Guess i will play CSR roulette and see what happens


The CSR i talked to didnt know about the extra $100 credit. I was actually going to go ahead without it but whenever she got to the point of actually adding everything to a plan she saw the extra credit show up. So it is very possible not all CSRs even know about it. Everything else wasnt a problem except i didnt ask for the free hd extra for 3 months.


----------



## curt8403

Stewpidity said:


> ok first attempt..
> 
> Plus HD-DVR plan - 44.95 (after rebates)
> One HD-DVR - 99.00
> One HD rec. - 99.00
> Showtime/Starz - 3 mos free
> 
> He then asked about sports & teams that I follow etc. He tried to sell me the Sports Pack saying I could watch the Yankee games on the YES Network, I advised him that is not possible, he again tried to tell me it's YES & it shows the Yankee games, i explained MLB-EI, SF & RSN's to him, he then read something else and agreed with me...I now felt like he was trying to sucker me in with the incorrect YES network story.
> 
> So I told him my "friend" who referred me just received a free HD Rec, Showtime for year, HD Extra free for 3 months, he said offers change all the time..Guess i will play CSR roulette and see what happens


risky risky risky, you play CSR ROULETTE, you could lose your account.


----------



## Stewpidity

curt8403 said:


> risky risky risky, you play CSR ROULETTE, you could lose your account.


I don't have an account...


----------



## brimorga

I finally got a CSR who knew what they were doing. Raymond, if you are reading, thanks you did a great job. Big thanks to everyone here for all of the information and encouraging me to call back until I got a good CSR. If only I could get a sweet deal on DSL and phone, so I could cut out Comcast. Oh well, no DSL offered yet in my neighborhood. Comcast triple play downgrade, here I come.

Here is what I got:

Choice Xtra Plus HD DVR
$18/mo. off for 12 months;
$10/mo. off for 24 months AAA deal;
One year Showtime free;
Three months Showtime and Starz free;
$50 friend referral discount;
Two HDDVR's for $99 each
$300 coupon/gift book;

Did not get:

Three months HD Extra free; he said he didn't think there was a promo for this anymore. I didn't press to hard because he was very willing to give me all of the stuff above, no questions asked. Even volunteered most of it, except for the 1 year showtime, which I had to ask. The only thing I might want is HDNet movies, the rest of the channels I don't really care about anyway.

Free S&H; figured after I've called so many times, trying to get 2 hddvr's for $99/each, I was willing to pay the $20. Not exactly sure what they are shipping though, I assume the install guy brings the DVR's.

My order says 5lnb dish, which I noticed after, but the CSR said most likely I would get the slimline.

I really want the MLB extra innings package with superfan, but Raymond wasn't offering me any deal. He did say that the coupon book has a deal in there, so I'll wait for that. All I really want is superfan for free.

A couple of questions that I didn't think about until now.

I still get my local RSN, NBAHD and NFLHD included, right? I don't need the sports fan just to get the local?

Don't see the fashion channel like they have on Comcast. Wife might be pissed about that one!

Gonna miss Comcast Ondemand.


----------



## Stewpidity

brimorga said:


> I finally got a CSR who knew what they were doing. Raymond, if you are reading, thanks you did a great job. Big thanks to everyone here for all of the information and encouraging me to call back until I got a good CSR. If only I could get a sweet deal on DSL and phone, so I could cut out Comcast. Oh well, no DSL offered yet in my neighborhood. Comcast triple play downgrade, here I come.
> 
> Here is what I got:
> 
> Choice Xtra Plus HD DVR
> $18/mo. off for 12 months;
> $10/mo. off for 24 months AAA deal;
> One year Showtime free;
> Three months Showtime and Starz free;
> $50 friend referral discount;
> Two HDDVR's for $99 each
> $300 coupon/gift book;
> 
> Did not get:
> 
> Three months HD Extra free; he said he didn't think there was a promo for this anymore. I didn't press to hard because he was very willing to give me all of the stuff above, no questions asked. Even volunteered most of it, except for the 1 year showtime, which I had to ask. The only thing I might want is HDNet movies, the rest of the channels I don't really care about anyway.
> 
> Free S&H; figured after I've called so many times, trying to get 2 hddvr's for $99/each, I was willing to pay the $20. Not exactly sure what they are shipping though, I assume the install guy brings the DVR's.
> 
> My order says 5lnb dish, which I noticed after, but the CSR said most likely I would get the slimline.
> 
> I really want the MLB extra innings package with superfan, but Raymond wasn't offering me any deal. He did say that the coupon book has a deal in there, so I'll wait for that. All I really want is superfan for free.
> 
> A couple of questions that I didn't think about until now.
> 
> I still get my local RSN, NBAHD and NFLHD included, right? I don't need the sports fan just to get the local?
> 
> Don't see the fashion channel like they have on Comcast. Wife might be pissed about that one!
> 
> Gonna miss Comcast Ondemand.


Not sure about NBA, i only see NHL & NFL included in the Plus HD/DVR....


----------



## jacmyoung

HBO was just added back in the free three-month promo so make sure when you order, free HBO is part of the deal.


----------



## Stewpidity

ok..finally pulled the trigger...Here is what I got:

Choice Xtra Plus HD DVR
$10/mo. off for 24 months AAA deal
$18/mo. off for 12 months
One year Showtime free(had to ask, he got it ok'd)
Three months HBO, Showtime and Starz free
$50 friend referral discount
One HDDVR for $99(could have gotten 2 for 99 each)
One year Protection Plan -Free
5lnb dish

Did not get: Three months HD Extra free, Free S&H, Coupon book(he said it's either Showtime free for a year or the Book)

Installation is Saturday, would have been as soon as tomorrow, but I have to work

Thanks Fitz(D* CSR) & Thanks everyone here for the advice and examples of what they got)


----------



## Motley

Choice Xtra Plus HD DVR
$10/mo. off for 24 months AAA deal
$18/mo. off for 12 months
One year Showtime free
HD Extra three months free
Three months HBO, Showtime and Starz free
$50 friend referral discount
One HDDVR for $99
One SDDVR Free
$300 Coupon Book
Free Shipping
$20 Autopay credit

Install is on Sunday. Will need 2 dishes cause wife needs an international channel.


----------



## msingh

Signed up. I got:

HD Plus HD DVR
$10/mo. off for 24 months AAA deal
$18/mo. off for 12 months
$5/mo. off for 12 months instead of Showtime for one year
HD Extra three months free
Three months HBO, Showtime and Starz free
$50 friend referral discount
One HDDVR for $99
$300 Coupon Book
Free Shipping
Service protection plan

Got this on the first call. CSR knew the AAA promotion and went through all of the above. On the Showtime for 1 year, I was told that this is no longer available and instead a $5/mo credit for 12 months would be given. I was happy with that as I don't really care about Showtime.

The surprise was the $300 coupon book which was no problem and the service protection plan, which I haven't read about before.

Shipping was $20, but when I objected it was quickly removed after a check with the "supervisor".

Install is scheduled for Saturday. Let's see how that goes, but so far very happy


----------



## HighDef_Fan

brimorga said:


> I finally got a CSR who knew what they were doing. Raymond, if you are reading, thanks you did a great job. Big thanks to everyone here for all of the information and encouraging me to call back until I got a good CSR. If only I could get a sweet deal on DSL and phone, so I could cut out Comcast. Oh well, no DSL offered yet in my neighborhood. Comcast triple play downgrade, here I come.
> 
> Here is what I got:
> 
> Choice Xtra Plus HD DVR
> $18/mo. off for 12 months;
> $10/mo. off for 24 months AAA deal;
> One year Showtime free;
> Three months Showtime and Starz free;
> $50 friend referral discount;
> Two HDDVR's for $99 each
> $300 coupon/gift book;
> 
> Did not get:
> 
> <skip>
> 
> Gonna miss Comcast Ondemand.


Hi there: I just signed up for DirecTV too with all of the above supposedly in the deal. However, when I called them recently, they mentioned that they *never* give the $19.95 S&H away and also that there is no such thing as a $300 coupon/gift book.

I have to say though, this is way too much of a bait and switch tactic. 

Anyone else get the coupon booklet? Does it come in the mail or is it electronic?

Thanks!


----------



## jacmyoung

First one needs to go online to verify all the items before installation to be sure the $300 booklet is in there, along with all others.

Going by logic it can take as much as three months to get the booklet since it contained free premium movie pack discount coupons, since a new sub gets free movies for the first three months. Just a guess.

I would call D* retention if necessary to "escalate" a request about this matter if the first line CSR tells you there is no such thing. But check your online order detail first to make sure you do have it on your list.


----------



## glou

How do you get the $18 rebate. I am only getting the $13 rebate on my bill. I am a recent subscriber. I signed up in March.


----------



## mike68

Hey guys?? how do you get this Coupon book?? i have insatllation on May 10th for installation. I oredred the $86 package with free HD receiver. Will i get the free slimline dish 5lnb??

UPDATE. Just called my girlfriend to check the account to check what kind of dish will she have insatlled. The account was updated to a "slimline dish 5lnb"


----------



## Stewpidity

cooldude919 said:


> http://www.directv.com/rebate
> 
> put in your info and should show the $18/mo rebate which you can claim.





glou said:


> How do you get the $18 rebate. I am only getting the $13 rebate on my bill. I am a recent subscriber. I signed up in March.


Click on the link above...not sure it will work though, but it never hurt to try..


----------



## rustynails

glou said:


> How do you get the $18 rebate. I am only getting the $13 rebate on my bill. I am a recent subscriber. I signed up in March.


I just signed up and was told I would get the $18 a month rebate for 12 months but am only getting $10 rebate per month according to the website and my account. Free Starz and Showtime for 3 months, no break on shipping or anything else. I even asked for the AAA discount, the coupon book and Showtime free for a year and no such luck.


----------



## Stewpidity

rustynails said:


> I just signed up and was told I would get the $18 a month rebate for 12 months but am only getting $10 rebate per month according to the website and my account. Free Starz and Showtime for 3 months, no break on shipping or anything else. I even asked for the AAA discount, the coupon book and Showtime free for a year and no such luck.


did you call the directv AAA number ?

the AAA discount(10.00) starts right away...but the 18.00 you have to submit for after you get your first bill


----------



## glou

Yea, I used that rebate link to get the discount. It showed up on my bill as only a $13 rebate. The base price of my programming is $72.99 so shouldn't I be getting the $18 rebate?


----------



## jacmyoung

glou said:


> Yea, I used that rebate link to get the discount. It showed up on my bill as only a $13 rebate. The base price of my programming is $72.99 so shouldn't I be getting the $18 rebate?


I would call to get it corrected, they might have applied a different rebate on your account.


----------



## Stewpidity

jacmyoung said:


> I would call to get it corrected, they might have applied a different rebate on your account.


I do recall after the $20 rebate ended and before the the $18 rebate started there was another deal out there, perhaps he signed up in that time ?


----------



## ZBM2 ZAR3

"How do you get the $18 rebate. I am only getting the $13 rebate on my bill. I am a recent subscriber. I signed up in March."

I subscribed in April and had the same thing happen. Promised $18 rebate from website, Directv rebate site authorized only $13. I called the original authorized DTV seller and explained the situation. I was told by CSR that it was computer error, and would receive $75 Visa gift card to make up the balance. Gift card arrived in the mail a couple days ago.


----------



## glou

I called them to get the $18 rebate but billing said I could not get it because the rebate was regional at the time, even though they were sending ads directly to me in my mailbox. He also said the change to the $18 rebate started on the day that I activated my account and you can only get the rebate if I had signed up after the rebate offer went into effect, not the same day.
Should I try calling them again?


----------



## jacmyoung

The AAA website clearly states the AAA discount will be combined with any DirecTV "national offers" at the time. Since the $18 off has been a national offer you should get it. Now it is possible during that week of transition from the $20 off to the $18 off, you could be hit with that $13 offer, but I would call to get some form of discount to compensate for the $5. Once a rebate is processed it can not be switched to a different one.


----------



## JimAtTheRez

So, after reading this thread.....as a AAA member and a long time DTV subscriber, the only thing I would qualify for is 2 X $50 rebates (hey, that's better than nothing), right?


----------



## opfreak

Forgot about the coupon book and didn't get free shipping:

Got 2 hd-dvrs for $99,
showtime for a yr, 
$18 of per month/yr
$10 of per month/ 2 yr
50 dollar referal
hbo/straz for 3 months.


----------



## HighDef_Fan

opfreak said:


> Forgot about the coupon book and didn't get free shipping:
> 
> Got 2 hd-dvrs for $99,
> showtime for a yr,
> $18 of per month/yr
> $10 of per month/ 2 yr
> 50 dollar referal
> hbo/straz for 3 months.


They charged me $235 (incl shipping/tax) for 2 HD DVRs even though I was supposed to get the $99 deal. 

And there is still no sign of the coupon book.


----------



## Stewpidity

HighDef_Fan said:


> They charged me $235 (incl shipping/tax) for 2 HD DVRs even though I was supposed to get the $99 deal.
> 
> And there is still no sign of the coupon book.


99 x 2 HD/DVR's = 198 plus tax & shipping, 235 sounds about right...

w/o AAA deal it's 99 + 199 for 2 HD/DVRs

they told me it was either the coupon book or Showtime free for year

and I recently called about the Friend Referral that did not appear on the first bill, they said it's probably processing, but they made a note that I called and inquired about it...


----------



## Stewpidity

JimAtTheRez said:


> So, after reading this thread.....as a AAA member and a long time DTV subscriber, the only thing I would qualify for is 2 X $50 rebates (hey, that's better than nothing), right?


not sure this is still working...I have read that the Current Subscriber AAA rebate is all done, but it never hurt to try...


----------



## HighDef_Fan

Stewpidity said:


> 99 x 2 HD/DVR's = 198 plus tax & shipping, 235 sounds about right...
> 
> w/o AAA deal it's 99 + 199 for 2 HD/DVRs
> 
> they told me it was either the coupon book or Showtime free for year
> 
> and I recently called about the Friend Referral that did not appear on the first bill, they said it's probably processing, but they made a note that I called and inquired about it...


The guy I spoke with specifically told me it would be $99 for BOTH HD DVRs. But I have decided to let that one go - if someone was actually able to get that deal, good for them!

An update from me: I just got done talking to a CSR who seemed to know about the coupon book and she assures me that she has taken care of it and it should show up in the next 6 weeks or so. We'll see. She also said she had credited me $19.95 for S&H. So I am a reasonably happy customer right now.


----------



## jacmyoung

HighDef_Fan said:


> The guy I spoke with specifically told me it would be $99 for BOTH HD DVRs. But I have decided to let that one go - if someone was actually able to get that deal, good for them!...


No one yet I know of. We are talking new subs with this AAA deal.


----------



## jacmyoung

Just an update, learned that the HDDVR price just dropped another $100, now the price is $99. Which means when you call please ask for free HDDVRs after the instant rebate.

It is possible with the price drop they may discontinue the $100 instant rebate but since I have predicted some time ago we would see free HDDVR in the second quarter, please guys try to prove me right!

For those of you just ordered but not installed yet, you can still call back and ask to get the new pricing.


----------



## Tiger62

NOTE: The D* "Build Your System" calculation website does not yet reflect this price cut, although a "$100 Price Reduction" sticker does appear on the opening page


----------



## TheRatPatrol

jacmyoung said:


> *Just an update, learned that the HDDVR price just dropped another $100, now the price is $99*. Which means when you call please ask for free HDDVRs after the instant rebate.
> 
> It is possible with the price drop they may discontinue the $100 instant rebate but since I have predicted some time ago we would see free HDDVR in the second quarter, please guys try to prove me right!
> 
> For those of you just ordered but not installed yet, you can still call back and ask to get the new pricing.


Does this mean you can buy one at BB or CC for $99.00, or do you have to call D* in order to get that price?

Thanks


----------



## jacmyoung

theratpatrol said:


> Does this mean you can buy one at BB or CC for $99.00, or do you have to call D* in order to get that price?
> 
> Thanks


Just a matter of time I think.


----------



## dedoctor313

Hello ,

I am hoping to join Direct Tv when I move to cincinnati area next month. I Just wanted to know if the costco deal is better than the AAA and if they can be combined?

Thanks


----------



## jacmyoung

jacmyoung said:


> Just an update, learned that the HDDVR price just dropped another $100, now the price is $99. Which means when you call please ask for free HDDVRs after the instant rebate.
> 
> It is possible with the price drop they may discontinue the $100 instant rebate but since I have predicted some time ago we would see free HDDVR in the second quarter, please guys try to prove me right!
> 
> For those of you just ordered but not installed yet, you can still call back and ask to get the new pricing.


Sorry false alarm!

The person who posted that info seemed to have backed off of his statement.


----------



## hkhr

Can any one please confirm if AAA Deal is still on?

Thank you in advance ... 



Stewpidity said:


> not sure this is still working...I have read that the Current Subscriber AAA rebate is all done, but it never hurt to try...


----------



## jacmyoung

hkhr said:


> Can any one please confirm if AAA Deal is still on?
> 
> Thank you in advance ...


That quote was for existing DirecTV subs, if you will be a new sub, yes it is good till the end of 2008.


----------



## hkhr

thank you jacmyoung. I got this deal last night as a new subscriber.

it took about 30 minutes.

How can I verify its all good as they said.

If you want to get this deal make sure you Call 1-800-242-9114, select "1" for new account, as posted by OP.
Once you call - a sweet voice welcomes you with ATT/DirectTV promotion.



jacmyoung said:


> That quote was for existing DirecTV subs, if you will be a new sub, yes it is good till the end of 2008.


----------



## jacmyoung

hkhr said:


> thank you jacmyoung. I got this deal last night as a new subscriber.
> 
> it took about 30 minutes.
> 
> How can I verify its all good as they said.
> 
> If you want to get this deal make sure you Call 1-800-242-9114, select "1" for new account, as posted by OP.
> Once you call - a sweet voice welcomes you with ATT/DirectTV promotion.


Register online, you will find your order details there, you can copy them and post here I will check them out for you, or you can compare yours to many others' in this thread to verify for yourself.


----------



## hkhr

I was told

99$ for HDDVR
0$ for Second HD Box

I do see correct charge on CC for the boxes.

10$ off 24 months AAA Discount
10$ off 5 Months -Referal Discount
13$ off 12 months - On Prefered choice Program
20$ off 1st Month - Autopay/ebill
$300 Coupon book
1 Yr showtime
3 months Starz & Hbo

PREFERRED CHOICE P000005444000000001 Free 1 $0.00
HindiDirect I P000005515000000001 Free 1 $0.00
HD Access_Tier 1 P000006376000000001 Free 1 $0.00
DIRECTV 5-LNB Multi-Satellite Dish Free 1 $0.00
DIRECTV HD DVR (Expanded HD Prog. Capable) Free 1 $0.00
DIRECTV HD Rec. (Expanded HD Prog. Capable) Free 1 $0.00
B6291/020 Free 1 $0.00
36" Antenna Free 1 $0.00
DVR Service Free 1 $0.00
1 Year Free Showtime Free 1 $0.00
Savings Certificate Booklet Free 1 $0.00
HBO Free 1 $0.00
STARZ! Free 1 $0.00
SHOWTIME Free 1 $0.00
$19.95 Handling 
Free Standard Professional Install $6.93



jacmyoung said:


> Register online, you will find your order details there, you can copy them and post here I will check them out for you, or you can compare yours to many others' in this thread to verify for yourself.


----------



## 10david2

I signed up April 4th and still haven't received a AAA discount (2 bills later). I called in and a CSR told me that the discount didn't start until the 3rd billing cycle and at that point it would then run for 24 consecutive months. 

I said, "So I signed up for a 24 month contract, but have to go 26 months to get my full discount?" She said yes! I told her that was a scummy practice lying to customers and then called AAA to complain that D* is lying to their customers about the deal/discounts offer through their memberships.

I was wondering is anyone getting the AAA discount immediately (on 1st bill)? And if so, how is it detailed on your bill? Or am I the only one having trouble trying to get my discount?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## jacmyoung

hkhr said:


> I was told
> 
> 99$ for HDDVR
> 0$ for Second HD Box
> 
> I do see correct charge on CC for the boxes.
> 
> 10$ off 24 months AAA Discount
> 10$ off 5 Months -Referal Discount
> 13$ off 12 months - On Prefered choice Program
> 20$ off 1st Month - Autopay/ebill
> $300 Coupon book
> 1 Yr showtime
> 3 months Starz & Hbo
> 
> PREFERRED CHOICE P000005444000000001 Free 1 $0.00
> HindiDirect I P000005515000000001 Free 1 $0.00
> HD Access_Tier 1 P000006376000000001 Free 1 $0.00
> DIRECTV 5-LNB Multi-Satellite Dish Free 1 $0.00
> DIRECTV HD DVR (Expanded HD Prog. Capable) Free 1 $0.00
> DIRECTV HD Rec. (Expanded HD Prog. Capable) Free 1 $0.00
> B6291/020 Free 1 $0.00
> 36" Antenna Free 1 $0.00
> DVR Service Free 1 $0.00
> 1 Year Free Showtime Free 1 $0.00
> Savings Certificate Booklet Free 1 $0.00
> HBO Free 1 $0.00
> STARZ! Free 1 $0.00
> SHOWTIME Free 1 $0.00
> $19.95 Handling
> Free Standard Professional Install $6.93


Yours look fine to me. I guess you did not get the $18 off for 12 months rather $13 off because your programming package is one lower than the Choice Extra?

Otherwise call them back to find out why not $18 off.


----------



## jacmyoung

10david2 said:


> I signed up April 4th and still haven't received a AAA discount (2 bills later). I called in and a CSR told me that the discount didn't start until the 3rd billing cycle and at that point it would then run for 24 consecutive months.
> 
> I said, "So I signed up for a 24 month contract, but have to go 26 months to get my full discount?" She said yes! I told her that was a scummy practice lying to customers and then called AAA to complain that D* is lying to their customers about the deal/discounts offer through their memberships.
> 
> I was wondering is anyone getting the AAA discount immediately (on 1st bill)? And if so, how is it detailed on your bill? Or am I the only one having trouble trying to get my discount?
> 
> Thanks for the help.


The $10 AAA credit should appear on the first bill automatically. It is possible DirecTV had recently changed its policy, but I would not trust what the CSR told you, they are usually clueless.

Did you register online like the above to verify if your AAA code was in the order before installation? You are not the first one to have such issue. Which is why I always tell everyone to verify online before installation, if something is missing you can still correct it.

After installation it will be more difficult, if not impossible. Until more and more people begin to report no AAA on the 1st or 2nd bill, we will assume it is an isolated issue. Call them to ask why no AAA when you signed up with your AAA membership, even if they can not add AAA back in for you, they should be able to offer some other credits to compensate for the mistake.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

jacmyoung said:


> *Just an update, learned that the HDDVR price just dropped another $100, now the price is $99.* Which means when you call please ask for free HDDVRs after the instant rebate.
> 
> It is possible with the price drop they may discontinue the $100 instant rebate but since I have predicted some time ago we would see free HDDVR in the second quarter, please guys try to prove me right!
> 
> For those of you just ordered but not installed yet, you can still call back and ask to get the new pricing.


So can anyone confirm this, are the HR HD DVR's only $99.00 now? Or is this just for new customers?

Thanks


----------



## jacmyoung

theratpatrol said:


> So can anyone confirm this, are the HR HD DVR's only $99.00 now? Or is this just for new customers?
> 
> Thanks


I already said sorry that was a false statement. The new subs will still pay the $99 minimum for an HDDVR, with this AAA deal they can get up to two at such price each.

But the existing subs in the past have paid anywhere from $0 to $199, it depends on how good you are


----------



## mrg

I ordered through the AAA discount number and was told that the cost will be:
$39.99 for ChoiceXtra
$9.99 for HD
$5 for leasing 2nd receiver
2 HD receivers for free (AAA deal)
$21 shipping 
less $10 X 24 mos - AAA discount 
$5 off per month for how long I don't know, some regional offer
$50 off referral offer
And after reading many of the posts here, I recorded the whole conversation and had them repeat each detail and confirmed it!


----------



## mike68

Just had my system installed last Saturday the 10th. I have the PREMIER package with FREE HD receiver, 2 standard receivers, $50 directv referral and the Slim Line Dish.

Now, is there any way around into getting the the AAA discount?? I'm not a AAA member??


----------



## hdtvfan0001

As one of the first 10,000 customers of DirecTV back in the middle 90's.....

I'd have to say they have been might generous with promotions to get new customers to sign up.

I sure don't remember any kind of promotions that even came close to what is being reported here these days... :nono:


----------



## cooldude919

hdtvfan0001 said:


> As one of the first 10,000 customers of DirecTV back in the middle 90's.....
> 
> I'd have to say they have been might generous with promotions to get new customers to sign up.
> 
> I sure don't remember any kind of promotions that even came close to what is being reported here these days... :nono:


Well if i wouldnt have been able to save money then i wouldnt have switched from Dish like i did


----------



## glou

I asked again about why I am only getting the $13 rebate and not the $18 rebate and they are now telling me that the $18 rebate did not exist before March 21. They said I signed up 5 days to early. Is anyone who signed up before that date able to get the $18 rebate.


----------



## Stewpidity

mike68 said:


> Just had my system installed last Saturday the 10th. I have the PREMIER package with FREE HD receiver, 2 standard receivers, $50 directv referral and the Slim Line Dish.
> 
> Now, is there any way around into getting the the AAA discount?? I'm not a AAA member??


:nono:...being a AAA member is a big part of getting the AAA discount....they ask for your AAA number or at least a large portion of it, to determine eligibility...I doubt you can back into the AAA monthly discount deal...Also, I believe the AAA discount for existing D* customers has ended...


----------



## jacmyoung

The new national rebate is now $23 off for 12 months, up from the $18 off a few days ago.


----------



## rustynails

jacmyoung said:


> The new national rebate is now $23 off for 12 months, up from the $18 off a few days ago.


Boy, I joined at the wrong time. I should have waited 3 weeks. I was told I would get $18 off each month but my account on line says $10. I jumped too quickly from E to D without checking out all of the specials and discounts.


----------



## xmguy

I've been a customer since March 24th of this year. I have AAA. Can I use the AAA rebate program and get the free shotime for 1 year also?


----------



## xmguy

rustynails said:


> Boy, I joined at the wrong time. I should have waited 3 weeks. I was told I would get $18 off each month but my account on line says $10. I jumped too quickly from E to D without checking out all of the specials and discounts.


I was only issued the $13 discount. Was promised the $18. Got a $60 a manager issued my a $60 lump sum since I did not get my full credit. 
I had to hound them MANY times on this though.


----------



## gitarzan

Anyone got the $50 Visa gift card who signed up for autopay when the order was placed using the triple A offer?


----------



## jacmyoung

Not yet for me. Almost 4 months. They did tell me on or after the 4th bill.


----------



## chbuzz

I just signed up for AAA online. Does anyone know if the first six digits of your membership# is your "club code"?? Thanks


----------



## cooldude919

chbuzz said:


> I just signed up for AAA online. Does anyone know if the first six digits of your membership# is your "club code"?? Thanks


The first six digits is what you will need to give directv when you sign up.


----------



## MadDogMike

Forgive me if this has been asked & answered...I did search the thread but didn't find this addressed. 

It seems like most suggest to call when subscribing to D* to get the AAA discount. However, on directv.com it shows a $23/month "Online Redemption" discount for placing the order online. I would think that you would lose that if you placed the order by phone. Is this correct? Can I order it online to get the online redemption discount and then call them later to add the AAA discount?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Stewpidity

MadDogMike said:


> Forgive me if this has been asked & answered...I did search the thread but didn't find this addressed.
> 
> It seems like most suggest to call when subscribing to D* to get the AAA discount. However, on directv.com it shows a $23/month "Online Redemption" discount for placing the order online. I would think that you would lose that if you placed the order by phone. Is this correct? Can I order it online to get the online redemption discount and then call them later to add the AAA discount?
> 
> Thanks,
> Mike


I do not believe you can order online then call for the AAA discount, they had 2 promotions going for while one for new subs(active until the end of 2008). and one for current customers, but the current customer offer has expired in most areas.

You will get anything you see online/advertised when ordering via the AAA number, plus what ever you have read in this thread that others have gotten...if you have AAA, calling is the way to go...


----------



## cooldude919

MadDogMike said:


> Forgive me if this has been asked & answered...I did search the thread but didn't find this addressed.
> 
> It seems like most suggest to call when subscribing to D* to get the AAA discount. However, on directv.com it shows a $23/month "Online Redemption" discount for placing the order online. I would think that you would lose that if you placed the order by phone. Is this correct? Can I order it online to get the online redemption discount and then call them later to add the AAA discount?
> 
> Thanks,
> Mike


You will get botht he $18/month discount and the $5/month discount if you call the AAA number. I had a coworker who just ordered a little over a week ago. You call the AAA number and order, then after your account is active you go to directv.com/rebate and put in your account # and zipcode and then you should be able to apply for both rebates.


----------



## rustynails

xmguy said:


> I was only issued the $13 discount. Was promised the $18. Got a $60 a manager issued my a $60 lump sum since I did not get my full credit.
> I had to hound them MANY times on this though.


I finally got someone by way of email to get my $10 credit per month for 12 months extended to $18 per month. The $8 credit is a mail in credit for returning customers. You have to go to www.directvwelcomeback.com and fill out the form and send it in. You have to keep a minimum of the Choice package and it takes about 6 weeks to show up on your bill as a credit.


----------



## satchriani

Has anyone signed up using someone elses (a family members) AAA number? We've moving from Burbank CA to Valencia, CA. My in-laws have AAA and the number will probably show Burbank. I'm trying to avoid having to sub to AAA since we already have roadside through our cell phone provider, and our car companies.


----------



## xmguy

Can CURRENT customers (I signed up March 17th 2008) use the AAA card number and get more discounts?


----------



## cooldude919

xmguy said:


> Can CURRENT customers (I signed up March 17th 2008) use the AAA card number and get more discounts?


No, the current customer discount has expired.


----------



## jacmyoung

satchriani said:


> Has anyone signed up using someone elses (a family members) AAA number? We've moving from Burbank CA to Valencia, CA. My in-laws have AAA and the number will probably show Burbank. I'm trying to avoid having to sub to AAA since we already have roadside through our cell phone provider, and our car companies.


The first 6 digits will be the same. There is a chance DirecTV could try to verify your AAA status before applying the AAA discounts on the bills, but we have not seen clear evidence of it, and in a few cases I heard people had trouble getting the AAA discount, they still got the rest of the discounts which by themselves are better than the regular DirecTV new sub deals already.


----------



## cooldude919

satchriani said:


> Has anyone signed up using someone elses (a family members) AAA number? We've moving from Burbank CA to Valencia, CA. My in-laws have AAA and the number will probably show Burbank. I'm trying to avoid having to sub to AAA since we already have roadside through our cell phone provider, and our car companies.


All they ask for is the first 6 digits which isnt even the account number. If they balk about it not matching the install county/city (not sure if they match that up or not) just say you have moved/moving and havent got an updated AAA card yet.


----------



## satchriani

I'm going to order later today, I'll let everyone know what I ended up with!


----------



## mike68

Seems directv now has for new customers a "Price reflects a $23 bill credit per month for 12 consecutive months after online or telephone rebate. See offer details."

2 weeks ago directv had a $18 bill credit per month for 12 consecutive months


----------



## cooldude919

mike68 said:


> Seems directv now has for new customers a "Price reflects a $23 bill credit per month for 12 consecutive months after online or telephone rebate. See offer details."
> 
> 2 weeks ago directv had a $18 bill credit per month for 12 consecutive months


There is an additional $5/mo credit for 12 months now.


----------



## gitarzan

The offer seems clear to me..."This special offer is in addition to any nationally advertised offer in effect at the time the subscription is initiated." I take this to mean the best offer on the web site or any offer you can find in writing that is nationally available. Also, in all fairness to DirecTV, Triple A, and your fellow DirecTV customers, please be a valid AAA member before trying to or taking this offer.


----------



## bbrookfield

I just ordered today and here is what I got (At least I hope)
$23.00 National discount for 12 Months
$10.00 AAA discount for 24 months
2 HD DVRS for $99.00 each
shipping / Handling charge Waived (Saved $20)

Total savings year 1 = $33.00 * 12 = $396.00 + $100.00 (2nd DVR savings) + $20.00 (Waived Shipping) = $516.00

2nd Year $10.00 for 12 months = $120.00

Total Promo & AAA Discount savings $636.00


----------



## MadDogMike

Are they still offering Showtime free for a year? All I see is the HBO/Stars/Showtime free for 3 months now.


----------



## jacmyoung

MadDogMike said:


> Are they still offering Showtime free for a year? All I see is the HBO/Stars/Showtime free for 3 months now.


I have not heard any change on one year free Showtime, it was never publicly advertised, same as the $99 second HDDVR, or the $300 coupon book.

BTW, anyone gotten the coupon book yet?


----------



## Stewpidity

Well to my surprise I received the $300.00 coupon book today. When i signed up i asked for it as well as Showtime free for a year and i was told it's one or the other so i took Showtime.

Also on the first bill I got the AAA Credit and the Showtime/HBO/Starz credit, then on my Second Bill the remaining credits appeared(referral credit & Monthly D* credit)...


----------



## jacmyoung

Stewpidity said:


> Well to my surprise I received the $300.00 coupon book today. When i signed up i asked for it as well as Showtime free for a year and i was told it's one or the other so i took Showtime.
> 
> Also on the first bill I got the AAA Credit and the Showtime/HBO/Starz credit, then on my Second Bill the remaining credits appeared(referral credit & Monthly D* credit)...


So what's in the book?


----------



## Stewpidity

jacmyoung said:


> So what's in the book?


well it's at home, but i recall the following:

One free day - NFL Sunday Ticket
One free Month of the Sports Pak
Discounts on the MLB, NBA & NHL Packages(3 coupons-one per Package)
One Free Month of Showtime
Discount for NFL Super Fan
A StarZ Coupon(not sure if it's a free month or discount)
Gamelounge coupon

That is all from memory. I Might have missed one or two...

All the coupons have date ranges when they have to be used...


----------



## 477193

Each coupon is dated for a one month redemption period (though many are for multiple month offers). They do not have to be sent in to redeem, you can call.

Jul 08 - 33% off Sunday Ticket Superfan
Aug 08 - BabyFirstTV free 4mos
Sep 08 - Sunday Ticket One Day Pass
Oct 08 - $20 off NBA League Pass
Nov 08 - $20 off NHL Center Ice
Dec 08 - Showtime free 2mos
Jan 09 - Sports Pack free 1mo
Feb 09 - NASCAR HotPass One Day Pass
Mar 09 - $50 off MLB Extra Innings
Apr 09 - Setanta Sports free 2mos
May 09 - Starz free 2mos
Jun 09 - GameLounge free 2mos

When I signed up the rep could no find a code in her system for this when I requested it (nor did I get Showtime free for a year). So receiving this was a surprise.


----------



## jacmyoung

Thank you, I tought there should at least be some PPV movie coupons, oh well.


----------



## tecman

Those of you getting the $10 a month AAA credit... how is it listed on your bill? 

I was told "Customer Referral" listed under Adjustments and Credits on my bill was for the AAA discount but was previously told it was for referring a new customer @ $10 for 5 months.


----------



## jacmyoung

tecman said:


> Those of you getting the $10 a month AAA credit... how is it listed on your bill?
> 
> I was told "Customer Referral" listed under Adjustments and Credits on my bill was for the AAA discount but was previously told it was for referring a new customer @ $10 for 5 months.


It says "AAA credit" or something like that.


----------



## Stewpidity

tecman said:


> Those of you getting the $10 a month AAA credit... how is it listed on your bill?
> 
> I was told "Customer Referral" listed under Adjustments and Credits on my bill was for the AAA discount but was previously told it was for referring a new customer @ $10 for 5 months.


Credits as they appear on my bill:

New Customer offer -$18.00
HBO/Starz/SHow -$35.00
AAA New Customer Discount -$10.00
Customer referral -$10.00


----------



## 10david2

Here is how it shows on my bill.


----------



## tecman

Thank you for the replies. These will be very helpful in pleading my case. So far, my experience with DirecTv has not been pleasant. Hopefully it will improve before my contract runs out or it's back to Dish.


----------



## brimorga

2 bills now, no AA credit. I was also told if I signed up for extra innings, I would get superfan for free. so far, 2 bills and I have been charged for superfan, no credit. I've called a couple of times and the response so far has been wait for the next bill...

I'm gonna freak out on them soon!


----------



## jacmyoung

brimorga said:


> 2 bills now, no AA credit. I was also told if I signed up for extra innings, I would get superfan for free. so far, 2 bills and I have been charged for superfan, no credit. I've called a couple of times and the response so far has been wait for the next bill...
> 
> I'm gonna freak out on them soon!


That is why I have said over and over, don't take what you were told as is, verify for yourself if they are true, I have posted detailed descriptions as to how to verify each discount before installation. If you follow my procedure, there is very good chance you wouldn't end up with all the missed items. And even if some items are still missing, there are ways to get them back effectively, go ahead read carefully what was suggested by the members in this thread, the information is here to help everyone to make the best out of this deal.

But in the end there is alway the risk, nothing is guaranteed unfortunately.


----------



## dedoctor313

I ordered today choice extra with referal acc and AAA # the sales reps guy seem very nice and knowledgeable about the promotions.

I went the website to confirm the order and this is it:
Cash Back_Requires Redemption _$5 for 12 Months Cl B6820/11 Free
PLUS HD DVR P0000063640000000011 Free
HD Access_Tier 1 P0000063760000000011 Free
DIRECTV HD DVR (Expanded HD Prog. Capable)1 Free
DIRECTV HD Rec. (Expanded HD Prog. Capable)1 Free
Standard Professional Install1 Free
Standard IRD1 Free
DVR Service1 Free
HBO1 Free
STARZ!1 Free
SHOWTIME1 Free
B6291/0201 Free
Handling1 $19.95
DIRECTV 5-LNB Multi-Satellite Dish1 Free


the movies channels are only for 3monts and he said he added encore and startz but its not listed 
He also said he made note of the coupon book

Thanks you guys because this deal would not have been possible without your input.


----------



## dc06

Hello,

I'm a noob to posting here at the dbstalk forums, but I have been lurking for quite a while.

I just called in and here are the offers that I got. I was wondering if I missed anything.

I also got the AAA for 24 months and a referral.

Service Protection Plan
1
Free
Cash Back_Requires Redemption _$5 for 12 Months Cl B6820/1
1
Free
PREMIER
1
Free
HD Access_Tier 1 P000006376000000001
1
Free
DIRECTV HD EXTRA PACK Monthly P6688/1
1
Free
DIRECTV HD DVR (Expanded HD Prog. Capable)
1
$199.00
DIRECTV HD DVR (Expanded HD Prog. Capable)
1
$199.00
Standard Professional Install
1
Free
DVR Service
1
Free
$0 Delivery & Handling
1
Free
1 Year Free Showtime
1
Free
Savings Certificate Booklet
1
Free
B6291/020
1
Free
DIRECTV 5-LNB Multi-Satellite Dish
1
Free
DIRECTV HD DVR (Expanded HD Prog. Capable)
1
Free
DIRECTV HD DVR (Expanded HD Prog. Capable)
1
$99.00


They charged my card for $600 plus tax (for two HD DVR's at $99 and two at $199) but I see that one is listed as being free on my installation order. Can I/Should I argue that and get a credit on my card?


----------



## jacmyoung

dc06 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm a noob to posting here at the dbstalk forums, but I have been lurking for quite a while.
> 
> I just called in and here are the offers that I got. I was wondering if I missed anything.
> 
> I also got the AAA for 24 months and a referral.
> 
> Service Protection Plan
> 1
> Free
> Cash Back_Requires Redemption _$5 for 12 Months Cl B6820/1
> 1
> Free
> PREMIER
> 1
> Free
> HD Access_Tier 1 P000006376000000001
> 1
> Free
> DIRECTV HD EXTRA PACK Monthly P6688/1
> 1
> Free
> DIRECTV HD DVR (Expanded HD Prog. Capable)
> 1
> $199.00
> DIRECTV HD DVR (Expanded HD Prog. Capable)
> 1
> $199.00
> Standard Professional Install
> 1
> Free
> DVR Service
> 1
> Free
> $0 Delivery & Handling
> 1
> Free
> 1 Year Free Showtime
> 1
> Free
> Savings Certificate Booklet
> 1
> Free
> B6291/020
> 1
> Free
> DIRECTV 5-LNB Multi-Satellite Dish
> 1
> Free
> DIRECTV HD DVR (Expanded HD Prog. Capable)
> 1
> Free
> DIRECTV HD DVR (Expanded HD Prog. Capable)
> 1
> $99.00
> 
> They charged my card for $600 plus tax (for two HD DVR's at $99 and two at $199) but I see that one is listed as being free on my installation order. Can I/Should I argue that and get a credit on my card?


The charge is correct, the "free" is temporary, no real meaning.


----------



## cooldude919

dc06 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm a noob to posting here at the dbstalk forums, but I have been lurking for quite a while.
> 
> I just called in and here are the offers that I got. I was wondering if I missed anything.
> 
> I also got the AAA for 24 months and a referral.
> 
> Service Protection Plan
> 1
> Free
> Cash Back_Requires Redemption _$5 for 12 Months Cl B6820/1
> 1
> Free
> PREMIER
> 1
> Free
> HD Access_Tier 1 P000006376000000001
> 1
> Free
> DIRECTV HD EXTRA PACK Monthly P6688/1
> 1
> Free
> DIRECTV HD DVR (Expanded HD Prog. Capable)
> 1
> $199.00
> DIRECTV HD DVR (Expanded HD Prog. Capable)
> 1
> $199.00
> Standard Professional Install
> 1
> Free
> DVR Service
> 1
> Free
> $0 Delivery & Handling
> 1
> Free
> 1 Year Free Showtime
> 1
> Free
> Savings Certificate Booklet
> 1
> Free
> B6291/020
> 1
> Free
> DIRECTV 5-LNB Multi-Satellite Dish
> 1
> Free
> DIRECTV HD DVR (Expanded HD Prog. Capable)
> 1
> Free
> DIRECTV HD DVR (Expanded HD Prog. Capable)
> 1
> $99.00
> 
> They charged my card for $600 plus tax (for two HD DVR's at $99 and two at $199) but I see that one is listed as being free on my installation order. Can I/Should I argue that and get a credit on my card?


damn thats a lot of dvrs and a lot of coax!


----------



## dc06

jacmyoung said:


> The charge is correct, the "free" is temporary, no real meaning.


Cool, just wanted to make sure.

Did I miss any offers from what you can tell?

Also, do you know if the free install will cover 2 runs to each receiver (free 4 room installation it says). Maybe I will get one of those new SWM setups. Not sure though because I am from Kansas and I don't think that is the market for those yet...


----------



## harsh

dc06 said:


> Also, do you know if the free install will cover 2 runs to each receiver (free 4 room installation it says).


The installation will cover whatever it takes to connect your receivers to the multiswitch. No more, no less.

If you're house is large, you may have to pay some overage on cable. The rule of thumb is that they provide enough cable to reach 100' cable feet from the dish.

Unfortunately, DIRECTV has removed the document that defines a "standard professional installation" from their website and replaced it with an animated video that features a number if inconsistencies.


----------



## jacmyoung

dc06 said:


> Cool, just wanted to make sure.
> 
> Did I miss any offers from what you can tell?
> 
> Also, do you know if the free install will cover 2 runs to each receiver (free 4 room installation it says). Maybe I will get one of those new SWM setups. Not sure though because I am from Kansas and I don't think that is the market for those yet...


Your deals looked fine to me. I doubt they will give you an SWM setup, it costs a lot of extra for that setup, they'd rather the installer run coax cables and drill more holes, they pay the installer the same with or without SMW I think.


----------



## dc06

jacmyoung said:


> Your deals looked fine to me. I doubt they will give you an SWM setup, it costs a lot of extra for that setup, they'd rather the installer run coax cables and drill more holes, they pay the installer the same with or without SMW I think.


Awesome, Thanks! Your guys' posts have been tremendously helpful.


----------



## msingh

After two months, I am receiving everything that I should have with the exception of the referral discount which should kick in next month according to the rep I spoke to.

However, one thing I had expected to be included was the Service Plan as it was mentioned during the initial call. The rep I just spoke to, who sounded very knowledgeable, told me that they never provide that for free and it must have been mentioned as being offset by one of the credits on my account.

So, the question for the group is - should I be expecting to get the Service Plan for free? Has anyone else got this as part of the AAA promotion??


----------



## jacmyoung

msingh said:


> After two months, I am receiving everything that I should have with the exception of the referral discount which should kick in next month according to the rep I spoke to.
> 
> However, one thing I had expected to be included was the Service Plan as it was mentioned during the initial call. The rep I just spoke to, who sounded very knowledgeable, told me that they never provide that for free and it must have been mentioned as being offset by one of the credits on my account.
> 
> So, the question for the group is - should I be expecting to get the Service Plan for free? Has anyone else got this as part of the AAA promotion??


Not two months ago, but I have read at least one person getting a one year free protection plan with the AAA deal, only most recently, with proof from the order details.


----------



## jacmyoung

BTW there was rumor that after 6/26 DirecTV might have free HDDVR deals, so ask to see if it is true or not. It did mention ordering the NFL ST and get four months Premier package for free, along with a free HDDVR.


----------



## patronius

The current promotion offers 1 free HD DVR. How will the AAA promotion work if I want 2 more HD DVR receivers?


----------



## jacmyoung

jacmyoung said:


> Not two months ago, but I have read at least one person getting a one year free protection plan with the AAA deal, only most recently, with proof from the order details.


I take that back, I don't think the free protection plan is confirmed, so there may not be such deal still.


----------



## jacmyoung

patronius said:


> The current promotion offers 1 free HD DVR. How will the AAA promotion work if I want 2 more HD DVR receivers?


Have you called to find out the one free HDDVR deal? Did you have to buy the NFL ST?


----------



## patronius

I haven't called yet, but it seems if you buy NFLST (for $75/mo for 4 months) you get 4 free months of their premium package, no DVR charge and a free HD DVR receiver upgrade. I'm trying to figure out how I can combine the AAA promotion with this, and what the upfront cost will be.


----------



## jacmyoung

patronius said:


> I haven't called yet, but it seems if you buy NFLST (for $75/mo for 4 months) you get 4 free months of their premium package, no DVR charge and a free HD DVR receiver upgrade. I'm trying to figure out how I can combine the AAA promotion with this, and what the upfront cost will be.


I was hoping folks like you call in and then report back for us. With the AAA deal, a lot of goodies are unknown even to the agents on the phone, only after one actually go through the ordering process to the end, would the agents find out some deals they were not aware of, but the ordering pages on the computers would show some hidden promotions.

I could try to call but without actually completing the order I am not confident I will get the full picture.

You on the other hand can go through the order with the agent, and complete the process, if later you don't like the deal, or notice something missing, simply cancel it. They are very quick to refund you any upfront money. Then order again.


----------



## patronius

I'll probably do that at some point, but I can't switch for a couple of months.


----------



## WhiskeyD0G

How is one to know that they are missing out on a particular "deal" or promotion when they don't know what's available. I am looking to place an order soon, but wouldn't have an idea how to get an agent to provide me a "hidden" deal.


----------



## rjbox

WhiskeyD0G said:


> How is one to know that they are missing out on a particular "deal" or promotion when they don't know what's available. I am looking to place an order soon, but wouldn't have an idea how to get an agent to provide me a "hidden" deal.


I just ordered new service. I ordered the NFL sunday ticket special:

1 Free HD DVR
1 Free DVR
2 additional receivers
Free Installation
Free DVR fees for 1 yr
Free Showtime for 1 yr

$75 for first 4 months, afterwards something like $135 (minus credits for showtime).

Any ways to improve before they install on the 8th?


----------



## jacmyoung

rjbox said:


> I just ordered new service. I ordered the NFL sunday ticket special:
> 
> 1 Free HD DVR
> 1 Free DVR
> 2 additional receivers
> Free Installation
> Free DVR fees for 1 yr
> Free Showtime for 1 yr
> 
> $75 for first 4 months, afterwards something like $135 (minus credits for showtime).
> 
> Any ways to improve before they install on the 8th?


Is it part of the AAA hotline deal? Did you also get free HBO, Starz, friend referral and the coupon book? How about the $23 off for 12 months?

If you don't mind register online, you can get your order details and copy and paste it here for us to figure out what else did you have or not have.


----------



## Kline

Hi guys,
ordered DirecTV yesterday because of this thread.
I am moving soon, so I was thinking about getting DirecTV, but your deal-ideas helped me jumping off the cliff. 

My deal:

Premier Package w/o NFL-ST
HDDVR $99 
HD Receiver $25 after $75 VISA Gift Card

Month 1-3 $68 ($105-$23-$18)
Month 3-12 $103 ($125-$23)
Month 12-24 $125

All fees included!
Makes it like $108 each month.
I save $5 to any other package.  Guess, I will call thyem again.

Is this good, or is this ehh..?

Or are there any better options?
Ah, I know, one posting and now beggin for an account number, but for $50 you can ask, eh? So anyone willing to give me their accoundnumber, so I can get the referral?

Thanks, guys.. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## jacmyoung

Looks like if one does not care for the NFL ST the usual deals still apply. However the 2nd HD receiver should be free unless the policy has changed for the worse.


----------



## Kline

jacmyoung,
so you are saying the 2nd receiver should be free?

Anyways,
my math tells me, this is not a deal.
It is just the regular price for the PREMIER Package without the NFL-Stuff.

The HDDVR is $99, and the HD Receiver is $25.

It is the normal monthly fee, but not slick at all, right?


----------



## jacmyoung

Kline said:


> jacmyoung,
> so you are saying the 2nd receiver should be free?
> 
> Anyways,
> my math tells me, this is not a deal.
> It is just the regular price for the PREMIER Package without the NFL-Stuff.
> 
> The HDDVR is $99, and the HD Receiver is $25.
> 
> It is the normal monthly fee, but not slick at all, right?


Did you call the AAA #? Did you get the AAA deal? Usually up to two HDDVRs for $99 each or HD/SDDVRs for free.

Your deal is hard to figure out, I assume you got the free HBO, Starz for three months, but I don't see free Showtime for one year. If you can register online and copy paste your order details I can tell you more.


----------



## Kline

I don't have an AAA account, so I guess I won't get the rebate.

And this is the Premier Package, so all the crap comes with it. 
The CSR condirmed: every single channel is in the package, and it is a great deal, since all the fees are included: DVR and HD and what else.
So I would save like $20 a month.

I think I might have to call a third time, to get it confirmed again.

Also they told me: only on instant rebate will work: $100 off the HD DVR or a free HD Receiver.

Here is my order. The new website makes it hard to C&P.
Thanks for your time, though.

Please see the attachment.


----------



## jacmyoung

Kline said:


> I don't have an AAA account, so I guess I won't get the rebate.
> 
> And this is the Premier Package, so all the crap comes with it.
> The CSR condirmed: every single channel is in the package, and it is a great deal, since all the fees are included: DVR and HD and what else.
> So I would save like $20 a month.
> 
> I think I might have to call a third time, to get it confirmed again.
> 
> Also they told me: only on instant rebate will work: $100 off the HD DVR or a free HD Receiver.
> 
> Here is my order. The new website makes it hard to C&P.
> Thanks for your time, though.
> 
> Please see the attachment.


Since your deal is not an AAA deal, I am not in the position to help you out much, since I don't know too much of the standard deals, but your order looks very decent to me.

You should have tried to go the AAA route, because the extra $240 off will be on top of all the above promos you get, plus the second $100 instant rebate on your second receiver, one year Showtime free, and the coupon book, and the $50 referral, all under the AAA deal.

The AAA membership is only $55, you can sign on at the AAA site, they will email you your membership code, then call the 800# in the first post to order again.

It is your call though.


----------



## Kline

Gotcha,
I pay $55 upfront for the AAA to get $240 off + all the other stuff?
Sounds good to me.


----------



## MadDogMike

jacmyoung said:


> You should have tried to go the AAA route, because the extra $240 off will be on top of all the above promos you get, plus the second $100 instant rebate on your second receiver, one year Showtime free, and the coupon book, and the $50 referral, all under the AAA deal.


I did the AAA deal and asked for the 1 year of free Showtime. He said he might be able to get that for me with my good credit. After the credit check, and again at the end of the phone call, he went down the list of everything I was getting, including the 1 year of free Showtime.

However, I don't see that noted anywhere on my account. It only shows the HBO/Stars/Showtime free for 3 months. I had to call DirecTV for something else, and while I was on the line with them, asked them about the one-year free Showtime. They said the couldn't find it on my account or in the notes. She said I should call back after the 3 months of free HBO/Stars/Showtime.

So, I'm a little nervous. Is there a way to confirm on my account that I will get the 1 year of Showtime free?

Thanks


----------



## jacmyoung

MadDogMike said:


> I did the AAA deal and asked for the 1 year of free Showtime. He said he might be able to get that for me with my good credit. After the credit check, and again at the end of the phone call, he went down the list of everything I was getting, including the 1 year of free Showtime.
> 
> However, I don't see that noted anywhere on my account. It only shows the HBO/Stars/Showtime free for 3 months. I had to call DirecTV for something else, and while I was on the line with them, asked them about the one-year free Showtime. They said the couldn't find it on my account or in the notes. She said I should call back after the 3 months of free HBO/Stars/Showtime.
> 
> So, I'm a little nervous. Is there a way to confirm on my account that I will get the 1 year of Showtime free?
> 
> Thanks


Yes it should say on your order free Showtime for one year, if it is not there he did not give it to you.


----------



## sullivnq

I want to start my haggling with Directv. Can someone PM there information for a referral bonus?

Thanks


----------



## johnboy27

MadDogMike said:


> I did the AAA deal and asked for the 1 year of free Showtime. He said he might be able to get that for me with my good credit. After the credit check, and again at the end of the phone call, he went down the list of everything I was getting, including the 1 year of free Showtime.
> 
> However, I don't see that noted anywhere on my account. It only shows the HBO/Stars/Showtime free for 3 months. I had to call DirecTV for something else, and while I was on the line with them, asked them about the one-year free Showtime. They said the couldn't find it on my account or in the notes. She said I should call back after the 3 months of free HBO/Stars/Showtime.
> 
> So, I'm a little nervous. Is there a way to confirm on my account that I will get the 1 year of Showtime free?
> 
> Thanks


Same story like myself. Got the install on 6-29-08, when the installer was calling in all the receivers, he said that the 1 yr showtime wasn't there. I showed him comfirmation letter, he then told the directv agent. I was then told it was going to another department, so I should call in a few days. I'm not to worried, because I have my confirmation letter & email they sent with it on there!


----------



## davidcampbell76

I've been lurking for a while, but finally oredered thanks to all of your help! I just want to make sure everything looks okay on my pending install. The rep told me I got:

$23 off for 12 months (National Promo)
$99 HD DVR ($99 off)
$10 off for 24 months AAA discount (Don't see this one on the order?)
Free 2nd DVR (Non-HD)
$10 off for 5 months (Referral discount - also don't see this on order)
Free shipping

I also added the HD pack for 4.99

I should be looking at:

Months 1-5: $39.97
Months 5-12: $49.97
Months 12-24: 72.99

and here's what the pending order shows online:

Cash Back_Requires Redemption _$5 for 12 Months Cl B6820/11 Free
PLUS HD DVR P0000063640000000011 Free
HD Access_Tier 1 P0000063760000000011 Free
DIRECTV HD EXTRA PACK Monthly P6688/11 Free
DIRECTV HD DVR (Expanded HD Prog. Capable)1 Free
Standard Professional Install1 Free
DVR Service1 Free
$0 Delivery & Handling1 Free
HBO1 Free
STARZ!1 Free
SHOWTIME1 Free
B6291/0201 Free
DIRECTV DVR1 Free
DIRECTV 5-LNB Multi-Satellite Dish1 Free

Does this look correct, or do I need to call back for the $10 for 24 months AAA discount and the $10 for 5 months referral discount?

Thanks for all of your help!

Dave


----------



## jacmyoung

The B6291/0201 is you AAA code, the friends referral does not show up on order. Did you ask for one year Showtime free? How about the coupon book? Everything else looked fine.


----------



## msingh

jacmyoung said:


> The B6291/0201 is you AAA code, the friends referral does not show up on order. Did you ask for one year Showtime free? How about the coupon book? Everything else looked fine.


So about this coupon book.... I don't think this is really worth anything for me as most of the offers aren't that great . Is it transferable to others?


----------



## psywzrd

davidcampbell76 said:


> I've been lurking for a while, but finally oredered thanks to all of your help! I just want to make sure everything looks okay on my pending install. The rep told me I got:
> 
> $23 off for 12 months (National Promo)
> $99 HD DVR ($99 off)
> $10 off for 24 months AAA discount (Don't see this one on the order?)
> Free 2nd DVR (Non-HD)
> $10 off for 5 months (Referral discount - also don't see this on order)
> Free shipping
> 
> I also added the HD pack for 4.99
> 
> I should be looking at:
> 
> Months 1-5: $39.97
> Months 5-12: $49.97
> Months 12-24: 72.99
> 
> and here's what the pending order shows online:
> 
> Cash Back_Requires Redemption _$5 for 12 Months Cl B6820/11 Free
> PLUS HD DVR P0000063640000000011 Free
> HD Access_Tier 1 P0000063760000000011 Free
> DIRECTV HD EXTRA PACK Monthly P6688/11 Free
> DIRECTV HD DVR (Expanded HD Prog. Capable)1 Free
> Standard Professional Install1 Free
> DVR Service1 Free
> $0 Delivery & Handling1 Free
> HBO1 Free
> STARZ!1 Free
> SHOWTIME1 Free
> B6291/0201 Free
> DIRECTV DVR1 Free
> DIRECTV 5-LNB Multi-Satellite Dish1 Free
> 
> Does this look correct, or do I need to call back for the $10 for 24 months AAA discount and the $10 for 5 months referral discount?
> 
> Thanks for all of your help!
> 
> Dave


How did you get $23 off per month for 12 months? I just got my service hooked up yesterday and I got the $10 off for 24 months for AAA, $5 off per month for 12 months for some kind of rebate that I had to call an 800 # for, and the $50 referral credit. I got 4 months of premium for free for ordering Sunday Ticket, one free HD DVR and one for $99. I didn't get any $23/month off for anything, no free year of showtime etc. Are these offers documented anywhere?


----------



## curt8403

I see that people seem to have gotten all kinds of good deals, and that is well and good, but my question is :

*Can YOU GET ME A NEW DUCK*


----------



## davidcampbell76

_How did you get $23 off per month for 12 months? I just got my service hooked up yesterday and I got the $10 off for 24 months for AAA, $5 off per month for 12 months for some kind of rebate that I had to call an 800 # for, and the $50 referral credit. I got 4 months of premium for free for ordering Sunday Ticket, one free HD DVR and one for $99. I didn't get any $23/month off for anything, no free year of showtime etc. Are these offers documented anywhere?_

My understandining is that it's the original $18 off for 12 months others have been referring to plus an additional $5 for the current promo (listed on the D* website and goes until 7/16/08. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong. And to answer jacmyoung's post I'm not too interested in showtime for 1 year or the coupon book. Thanks for everyone's input. Now I'm just hoping the HD looks as good or better than Comcast.


----------



## Stewpidity

davidcampbell76 said:


> _How did you get $23 off per month for 12 months? I just got my service hooked up yesterday and I got the $10 off for 24 months for AAA, $5 off per month for 12 months for some kind of rebate that I had to call an 800 # for, and the $50 referral credit. I got 4 months of premium for free for ordering Sunday Ticket, one free HD DVR and one for $99. I didn't get any $23/month off for anything, no free year of showtime etc. Are these offers documented anywhere?_
> 
> My understandining is that it's the original $18 off for 12 months others have been referring to plus an additional $5 for the current promo (listed on the D* website and goes until 7/16/08. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong. And to answer jacmyoung's post I'm not too interested in showtime for 1 year or the coupon book. Thanks for everyone's input. Now I'm just hoping the HD looks as good or better than Comcast.


I do not think the 23.00 rebate is still being offered..it was replaced with the premire/NFL sunday ticket promo...

as for the other offeres it's hit or miss depending on the CSR you get...


----------



## rustynails

davidcampbell76 said:


> _How did you get $23 off per month for 12 months? I just got my service hooked up yesterday and I got the $10 off for 24 months for AAA, $5 off per month for 12 months for some kind of rebate that I had to call an 800 # for, and the $50 referral credit. I got 4 months of premium for free for ordering Sunday Ticket, one free HD DVR and one for $99. I didn't get any $23/month off for anything, no free year of showtime etc. Are these offers documented anywhere?_
> 
> My understandining is that it's the original $18 off for 12 months others have been referring to plus an additional $5 for the current promo (listed on the D* website and goes until 7/16/08. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong. And to answer jacmyoung's post I'm not too interested in showtime for 1 year or the coupon book. Thanks for everyone's input. Now I'm just hoping the HD looks as good or better than Comcast.


I asked for all of the rebates and the only ones I got was $18 off a month for a year and free Starz and Showtime for 3 months which is alright. I coulnd't even get free shipping for the HD DVR. You will love the HD picture and programming. D has the best compared to E. My installer said he used to work for the cable company and he said the pic quality was awfull.


----------



## bobax

Hey jacmyoung, 

I placed my order with directv today and then I came across the forum and your post. Do you mind letting me know whether or not I got a decent deal?

These are after $10 AAA discount and national $23 discount
$24.99 Choice Xtra
$26.99 Jadeworld International Package
$9.99 HD Access
$9.98 additional receiver leases

2 year contract with $23 lasting for 12 months and $10 lasting for 24 months

I'm looking at $71.98 / month for first 12 months and then $94.95 or $104.95 for remaining 12 months

Installation, 2 5LNB dishes, 2 HD-receivers, 1 standard receiver - $0.00

Cash Back_Requires Redemption _$5 for 12 Months Cl B6820/1
Free
1
$0.00
CHOICE XTRA P000006355000000001
Free
1
$0.00
HD Access_Tier 1 P000006376000000001
Free
1
$0.00
DIRECTV HD Rec. (Expanded HD Prog. Capable)
Free
1
$0.00
DIRECTV HD Rec. (Expanded HD Prog. Capable)
Free
1
$0.00
Standard IRD
Free
1
$0.00
HBO
Free
1
$0.00
STARZ!
Free
1
$0.00
SHOWTIME
Free
1
$0.00
B6291/020
Free
1
$0.00
International Programming Jadeworld
Free
1
$0.00
$0 Delivery & Handling
Free
1
$0.00
DIRECTV 5-LNB Multi-Satellite Dish
Free
1
$0.00


Also, what is the $5 redemption offer at the top? Is the AAA discount supposed to show up on this list?

Thanks!


----------



## jacmyoung

Did you have to pay upfront for your two HD boxes? They should be free.

You also did not get the one year free Showtime and the $300 coupon book. You did not mention if you got the $50 referral discount, it does not show up even if you had it.

The B6291/020 is your AAA deal.

The $5 rebate is on top of the standard $18 off (which does not show up on your order) to make it $23 off for 12 months.

This deal of $23 off is apparently still on, only that if you order the NFL ST deal, you get four months free Premier pack and one free HDDVR, instead of the usual $23 off and $99 HDDVR deal.

The free S/H deal appears a regional offer, depending on where your location is.


----------



## bobax

jacmyoung said:


> Did you have to pay upfront for your two HD boxes? They should be free.
> 
> You also did not get the one year free Showtime and the $300 coupon book. You did not mention if you got the $50 referral discount, it does not show up even if you had it.


I didn't pay up front for my HD receivers.

Hmm I didn't know about the Showtime deal or the $300 coupon booklet. Is it too late for me to get these and get the $50 referral discount? They gave me 3 months of HBO, Showtime, and Stars instead.


----------



## jacmyoung

bobax said:


> I didn't pay up front for my HD receivers.
> 
> Hmm I didn't know about the Showtime deal or the $300 coupon booklet. Is it too late for me to get these and get the $50 referral discount? They gave me 3 months of HBO, Showtime, and Stars instead.


Call them to find out, before installation you are not a sub yet, so still "new". If they refuse you can cancel and reorder, but that will be up to you.


----------



## Islandkiwi

Just did this today, and if my rep is accurate it's a good thing I did. He said today was the last day of last quarters deal and the first day of the new quarter, so I could choose which deal.

I chose the older deal. The new deal is an NFL Total Choice package, and you get the HD/DVR at no charge...you also get their top package for 4 months at a rate of around 74.99, including the NFL choice channels...but after the four months your rate goes up to normal, so I didn't think this was as good a deal.

So what I did get was this:

99 dollar HD/DVR
24 months 10 dollars off
Regular National package discount
50 dollar referral discount
20 dollars off for autopay (I need to request this via internet)
3 months free Premium channels
1 year free Showtime (this adds onto the end of the 3 month deal)

No more coupon books, said they were all gone. Nice to get Showtime though. He also said that after installation there was a special phone number to call to confirm that I get the deals for 24 months...not sure what that's about but it might be why people aren't seeing the deal they were originally quoted. Just one more hoop to jump through, I guess.

Anyway, this appears to be a great deal, and well worth the cost of AAA membership. I actually got the upgraded version of AAA because this was such a good offer. Thanks for bringing it to my attention!


----------



## Spork

Islandkiwi said:


> No more coupon books, said they were all gone. Nice to get Showtime though. He also said that after installation there was a special phone number to call to confirm that I get the deals for 24 months...not sure what that's about but it might be why people aren't seeing the deal they were originally quoted. Just one more hoop to jump through, I guess.


I was told the same thing - signed up for service at the beginning of June, and wouldn't you know it? Coupon book came today, however!

So you never know, despite what they say, it might still come if you're lucky.

Spork


----------



## deafcorn

Thanks to everyone in this thread!

I had ordered Direct online a few weeks ago and had installation set up for this weekend, but after coming across this thread, I cancelled my online order, bought a basic AAA membership (current special 19.99), got my friends referral info and then gave Direct a call back. What a difference!! I ended up getting the same deal as IslandKiwi above, minus (by choice) the DVR portion of the HD receiver. By calling them, I even got 5 dollars more off the internet listed normal monthly price (familiar Ultra), which is again discounted $15 a month for the first year. 

Adding it all up, I'm figuring that's close to $500 saved over a 2 year period for something I was buying anyways. So thanks to you all, it makes jumping up to the HD and Sunday Ticket packages not as painful! 

Deafcorn


----------



## MikeTN

Thanks to everyone for posting this info.

I signed up today and got the $23 / month off for a year, $50 off for being referred, $10 / month off for 2 years for AAA, free Showtime for a year, the $20 credit for signing up for autopay (have to hit the website after install), free shipping, 2x HD DVRs for $99 each, hmmm what else.... I think that's it. The only thing I did not get was the coupon book (although I did forget to ask about that one!)

*Here is my contribution....*

If you live in Florida, Georgia, or Tennessee, visit this website and sign up for a *TWO MONTH AAA Membership for $10*. A lot better than the full price!!!!!

www 
drpshop
com
/autoclub/search.aspx?OfferID=795&LompID=18368&SiteID=66772

(sorry- can't post urls yet!)


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

MikeTN said:


> Thanks to everyone for posting this info.
> 
> I signed up today and got the $23 / month off for a year, $50 off for being referred, $10 / month off for 2 years for AAA, free Showtime for a year, the $20 credit for signing up for autopay (have to hit the website after install), free shipping, 2x HD DVRs for $99 each, hmmm what else.... I think that's it. The only thing I did not get was the coupon book (although I did forget to ask about that one!)
> 
> *Here is my contribution....*
> 
> If you live in Florida, Georgia, or Tennessee, visit this website and sign up for a *TWO MONTH AAA Membership for $10*. A lot better than the full price!!!!!
> 
> www
> drpshop
> com
> /autoclub/search.aspx?OfferID=795&LompID=18368&SiteID=66772
> 
> (sorry- can't post urls yet!)


Wow! Sounds like you made out pretty good!!  Congrats! and :welcome_s to DBSTalk!!


----------



## deafcorn

I e-mailed customer service because I wanted an actual confirmation of what was offered to me and looking at my pending order via their website made absolutely no sense to me. I got a response back and they clearly explained each discount I was available for and how/when to activate the ones that need activating. They listed everything that I was offered, so just in case something goes wrong (knock on wood), I at least have an e-mail confirming what was offered.


----------



## samchecker

sullivnq said:


> I want to start my haggling with Directv. Can someone PM there information for a referral bonus?
> 
> Thanks


This is an incredibly useful thread, as after having a half-dozen Dish DVR's go south on me in the 18 months I had them, I'm jumping ship to Direct. I would also appreciate getting the info I need for a referral bonus....thanks!


----------



## jacmyoung

samchecker said:


> This is an incredibly useful thread, as after having a half-dozen Dish DVR's go south on me in the 18 months I had them, I'm jumping ship to Direct. I would also appreciate getting the info I need for a referral bonus....thanks!


Are your cables from outside *properly* grounded before entering the house? What about the quality of your electrical source? Sometimes conditioning is needed. Complex electronic devices like an HDDVR can easily be demaged by static electric charges from outside, or unstable power source. When you had multiple failures those are the first things to look for.

If the above was the reason, your DirecTV HDDVRs will not have much better luck.


----------



## samchecker

jacmyoung said:


> Are your cables from outside *properly* grounded before entering the house? What about the quality of your electrical source? Sometimes conditioning is needed. Complex electronic devices like an HDDVR can easily be demaged by static electric charges from outside, or unstable power source. When you had multiple failures those are the first things to look for.
> 
> If the above was the reason, your DirecTV HDDVRs will not have much better luck.


All good questions, and ones I intend to ask the Direct installer on Saturday when I get the new system. The Dish install may well have been done badly from the start. I know my power (and I do use a good-quality surge protector) hasn't fried my Sony TV or my DVD player...or any computer I've got in my house, for that matter.

But I appreciate the tips!


----------



## Stephens24

PM's have been received thanks


----------



## Kline

Stephens24 said:


> Is anyone willing to "refer" me to D* IM about to sign up in the next couple of days.


Always.
PM sent.


----------



## jacmyoung

indiraider, if you are reading, for some reason I could not send you a PM.


----------



## WhiskeyD0G

*Sunday Ticket and HD Fan, wondering if a better deal awaits...*

DIRECTV DVR Service_R15 (Rolls to offer 005 on month 5)
1
Free
Cash Back_Requires Redemption _$5 for 12 Months Cl B6820/1
1
Free
Programming_DummyName_30064
1
Free
PREMIER Free 4 Months Free P2244/71
1
Free
HD Access_Tier 1 P000006376000000001
1
Free
Standard Professional Install
1
Free
DIRECTV 5-LNB Multi-Satellite Dish
1
Free
DIRECTV HD DVR (Expanded HD Prog. Capable)
1
Free
$0 Delivery & Handling
1
Free
B6291/020

I called D* to confirm I had received the ST promotion w/ 4 free months movie channels and Premier package, the referral bonus, AAA bonus, $5/month off for 12 months, 1 year free showtime, free HDDVR, free shipping. The kind gal on the other line said I had received these, but I'm still not sure.
-Can anyone clarify this jargon for me? 
-And is this ST/Premier package that expired today (7/16/08) really a deal if I am just going to downgrade to the package just below and don't care for the channels in the premier package at all? My primary concern is getting the best deal available when ordering Sunday Ticket. Do you think they will have a better deal available for HD users and fans of football as the season approaches?


----------



## FreeBaGeL

I'm looking to sign up and just want to make sure I get the best deal. I'll need an HD DVR, an HD Receiver (or a 2nd HD DVR, it's not a big deal either way though), and an SD Receiver. So I'm looking at:

-Free Premiere Package for 4 months
-Free HBO, Starz, Showtime, and Cinemax for 4 months
-Free HD DVR
-Free DVR Service for 4 months
-$10 off for 24 months with AAA discount
-Free Showtime for a year (I just ask for this?)
-Free coupon book (again, I just ask?)
-$10 off for 5 months for referral

Am I missing anything? How much should I be paying for the 2nd HD Receiver, can I get it free? Also, what about Superfan? Any wiggle room on that? Or are they doing what they did last year where new subscribers can get the ST games in HD even without superfan?

Lastly, I'm assuming the Sunday Ticket deal replaces the $23 off for 12 months deal, and I'm not eligible for that?


----------



## Islandguy43

FreeBaGeL said:


> I'm looking to sign up and just want to make sure I get the best deal. I'll need an HD DVR, an HD Receiver (or a 2nd HD DVR, it's not a big deal either way though), and an SD Receiver. So I'm looking at:
> 
> -Free Premiere Package for 4 months
> -Free HBO, Starz, Showtime, and Cinemax for 4 months
> -Free HD DVR
> -Free DVR Service for 4 months
> -$10 off for 24 months with AAA discount
> -Free Showtime for a year (I just ask for this?)
> -Free coupon book (again, I just ask?)
> -$10 off for 5 months for referral
> 
> Am I missing anything? How much should I be paying for the 2nd HD Receiver, can I get it free? Also, what about Superfan? Any wiggle room on that? Or are they doing what they did last year where new subscribers can get the ST games in HD even without superfan?
> 
> Lastly, I'm assuming the Sunday Ticket deal replaces the $23 off for 12 months deal, and I'm not eligible for that?


You are looking at basically the same deal I will want. I hope you get it, because if Dish doesn't give me MSG-HD by next month, I will be joining AAA and switching over to Directv myself. The only thing holding me back now, is the hassle of changing and giving up my 722 dual dvr with Dish.


----------



## Morphx2

Can someone help me with what deals I can get out of DirecTV?

I would need 2 boxes, one with HD-capable for my projector

Can someone list of what rebates/coupons/offers I can get from them when I give them a call? I want to make this cheapest as possible for as long as I can. I already have a referral and AAA as well. What would be the plan to pick and then downgrade maybe?


1) Mention AAA discount
2) Mention referral discount

Any others?

So far with those 2 things i mentioned above I could do...
74.99 premeir
-10.00 AA discount
-10.00 referral

So it would be 54.99 for that premeir plan a month, then I can change plans and get a cheaper plan?

Anyway to get HD content for free without the extra 10.00 a month?


----------



## rustynails

Islandguy43 said:


> You are looking at basically the same deal I will want. I hope you get it, because if Dish doesn't give me MSG-HD by next month, I will be joining AAA and switching over to Directv myself. The only thing holding me back now, is the hassle of changing and giving up my 722 dual dvr with Dish.


Don't do it! I miss my 722 so much its not funny. You will love the programming here but you will miss the VIP722!


----------



## cooldude919

rustynails said:


> Don't do it! I miss my 722 so much its not funny. You will love the programming here but you will miss the VIP722!


i agree, the hr21 is junk even compared to the vip 622. My wife gripes every other day about how sluggish it is and how much it locks up. I switched a few weeks before dish added all the hd channels and honestly i probably wouldnt have done it if i would have known they where comming. Major upside is my last bill was only $32 after all the discounts plus the online account management is much better, and the vod is nice also.


----------



## Islandguy43

Has anyone had any luck in getting D* give up a second HD Receiver or a second HD- DVR for free when using the offer? Currently they are giving a hd-dvr free for new subs when you pruchase the NFL Season Ticket. If so, that would be the deal breaker for me once and for all, to make the move.


----------



## SSF

I just signed up the other day:

- Received 4 free months of Premier Package after buying Sunday Ticket
- Free NASCAR Hot Pass (which I tried unsuccessfully multiple times to have switched to Super Fan)
- 1 free year SHO
- $10 off AAA deal
- $50 referral
- 1 free HDDVR 
- $99 HDDVR
- 4 months DVR service free

I asked about a coupon book and got nothing. I also tried to get them to install the SWB LNB without any luck, I'm getting the SWB switch instead.


----------



## Islandguy43

SSF said:


> I just signed up the other day:
> 
> - Received 4 free months of Premier Package after buying Sunday Ticket
> - Free NASCAR Hot Pass (which I tried unsuccessfully multiple times to have switched to Super Fan)
> - 1 free year SHO
> - $10 off AAA deal
> - $50 referral
> - 1 free HDDVR
> - $99 HDDVR
> - 4 months DVR service free
> 
> I asked about a coupon book and got nothing. I also tried to get them to install the SWB LNB without any luck, I'm getting the SWB switch instead.


I wish they would give you the same deal if you buy nhl center ice package, because in reallty with cbs, fox, nbc, espn and the nfl network, how much more pro football do you really need.


----------



## jamesowens1

All,

I am signing up for DirecTV tonight, using the fantastic resources made available on this website. This is my first post, so sorry for not providing more of a contribution. I will let all of you know what kind of deal I get after completing it.

My request: Can someone provide me an account# for a referral?

Here is my email address: [email protected].

Much appreciated all!


----------



## Stewpidity

jamesowens1 said:


> All,
> 
> I am signing up for DirecTV tonight, using the fantastic resources made available on this website. This is my first post, so sorry for not providing more of a contribution. I will let all of you know what kind of deal I get after completing it.
> 
> My request: Can someone provide me an account# for a referral?
> 
> Here is my email address: [email protected].
> 
> Much appreciated all!


just sent you an email..


----------



## kroche22

Anyone know the current deals if you Don't need ST. I would need at least one HD DVR, two if I can get it free ( plan on updating a second TV soon)
AAA bonus
referral bonus
paperless billing thing
Showtime one year??

Anything else???


----------



## Stewpidity

kroche22 said:


> Anyone know the current deals if you Don't need ST. I would need at least one HD DVR, two if I can get it free ( plan on updating a second TV soon)
> AAA bonus
> referral bonus
> paperless billing thing
> Showtime one year??
> 
> Anything else???


Ask about the coupon book(i was told no, but it still came) ask if they will match the Cinemax deal Dish is offering (1 cent for the year) they probably won't match it, but give 3 months free of something, HD extra free for 3 months, referral(10.00 off for 5 months)

Get the receivers you want now to get the best deal on them...


----------



## ewto16

OK, so my first experience in calling into DirecTV wasn't so good. I found the sales guy to be very pushy. He was really trying to get me to commit to getting service and buying a package today. I wasn't really ready, nor was I comfortable with the offer. Here is what I was told I would get with the NFL Sunday Ticket package.

$10 discount for AAA
Free HD DVR
Free DVR
Friends and Family discount

No free Superfan
No $10 for the first 12 months for new subscribers
$20 for shipping and handling

Guy would not budge on any of those things. Can I possibly get a better deal by dealing with a different rep at a different time?


----------



## cooldude919

ewto16 said:


> OK, so my first experience in calling into DirecTV wasn't so good. I found the sales guy to be very pushy. He was really trying to get me to commit to getting service and buying a package today. I wasn't really ready, nor was I comfortable with the offer. Here is what I was told I would get with the NFL Sunday Ticket package.
> 
> $10 discount for AAA
> Free HD DVR
> Free DVR
> Friends and Family discount
> 
> No free Superfan
> No $10 for the first 12 months for new subscribers
> $20 for shipping and handling
> 
> Guy would not budge on any of those things. Can I possibly get a better deal by dealing with a different rep at a different time?


Probably. Keep trying until you get a deal you want.


----------



## kroche22

> $10 discount for AAA
> Free HD DVR
> Free DVR
> Friends and Family discount


What is the Friends and Family discount?


----------



## ewto16

kroche22 said:


> What is the Friends and Family discount?


Sorry, I just meant the friend referral.


----------



## kroche22

Here's what I just ordered, seems to be what everyone else is getting.

HDDVR - Free
SDDVR - Free
AAA - $10 mo / 24 months
Referral - $10 mo / 5 months
Sunday Ticket
Premier
DVR - Free 4 months
HD - Free 4 months
Showtime - 1 year Free
Go Green - $20
Nascar - Free
Gamelounge - 1 month free
shipping/ handling - Free
Slimline Dish - Free
Install - Free

Said coupon book was if ordering through Bestbuy
Did not offer anything to replace the 1 cent Cinemax, I asked.
Waiting for my confirmation e-mail now. 
Thanks for everyone's help on the boards!!


----------



## ewto16

I got this today. It should be the following:
Sunday Ticket with premier package
Superfan - Free
HDDVR - Free
DVR - Free
regular box - Free
DVR free for 4 months
AAA discount
Friend referal
Shipping and handling credit

Can someone verify that my order is right?

DIRECTV DVR Service_R15 (Rolls to offer 005 on month 5)1 Free
PREMIER Free 4 Months Free P2244/711 Free
HD Access_Tier 1 P0000063760000000011 Free
Standard Professional Install1 Free
DIRECTV 5-LNB Multi-Satellite Dish1 Free
DIRECTV HD DVR (Expanded HD Prog. Capable)1 Free
DIRECTV DVR1 Free
Standard IRD1 Free
CashBack_DummyName_306071 Free
Handling1 $19.95
B6291/0201 Free


----------



## ewto16

Anyone? Thoughts on the deal/package I got? Does it look OK?


----------



## kroche22

Here is what my online lrder says. Can someone help decipher it. I can make out most of it but is the AAA discount, referral bonus and Sunday Ticket on there? What I was told I received is posted a couple of posts up.

DIRECTV DVR Service_R15 (Rolls to offer 005 on month 5)1 Free
1 year FREE Showtime B6519/0041 Free
PREMIER Free 4 Months Free P2244/711 Free
HD Access_Tier 1 P0000063760000000011 Free
GAME LOUNGE 1 Month Free Trial R6185/41 Free
NASCAR HOT PASS New Customer Special Offer R6918/241 Free
Standard Professional Install1 Free
DIRECTV 5-LNB Multi-Satellite Dish1 Free
DIRECTV HD DVR (Expanded HD Prog. Capable)1 Free
DIRECTV DVR1 Free
$0 Delivery & Handling1 Free
CashBack_DummyName_306071 Free
B6291/0201 Free


----------



## chisox63

Great thread. Thanks to everyone for the info. I'm about to sign up. Can anyone provide a referral?


----------



## jyafink

Off to a bad start. Called D*. I was real polite. Told the guy I would like the 74.99 current deal with super fan free. I was planning on asking for other goodies people are posting too but never got that far. He said there's no way he could give me super fan free. I asked him what about a free year of showtime or 4 months free dvr and HD. He said nope. He said I checked with my supervisor and all I can give you is a free HD DVR upgrade and free shipping and handling. I said are you sure, a friend of mine got all of that just a couple days ago? He said your friend is giving you false information. I said that's too bad. I'd be willing to switch if you tossed in super fan. He said what's on our website is all anyone here can offer you. Would you like our offer? I said no. He said thank you for calling DirecTV and hung up. What gives?


----------



## ewto16

Did you talk to a guy named Andres or Andras? That was the guy I had the first time and he was a jerk.

I called back the next day at a different time (during the day) and I got everything you see listed above, which was Superfan for free and a free DVR along with the HD DVR.



jyafink said:


> Off to a bad start. Called D*. I was real polite. Told the guy I would like the 74.99 current deal with super fan free. I was planning on asking for other goodies people are posting too but never got that far. He said there's no way he could give me super fan free. I asked him what about a free year of showtime or 4 months free dvr and HD. He said nope. He said I checked with my supervisor and all I can give you is a free HD DVR upgrade and free shipping and handling. I said are you sure, a friend of mine got all of that just a couple days ago? He said your friend is giving you false information. I said that's too bad. I'd be willing to switch if you tossed in super fan. He said what's on our website is all anyone here can offer you. Would you like our offer? I said no. He said thank you for calling DirecTV and hung up. Whole call lasted about a minute. What gives?


----------



## jyafink

Thanks. I just struck out twice and started a new post. Maybe it is the night time people that are cursing me!


----------



## feeth

jyafink said:


> Off to a bad start. Called D*. I was real polite. Told the guy I would like the 74.99 current deal with super fan free. I was planning on asking for other goodies people are posting too but never got that far. He said there's no way he could give me super fan free. I asked him what about a free year of showtime or 4 months free dvr and HD. He said nope. He said I checked with my supervisor and all I can give you is a free HD DVR upgrade and free shipping and handling. I said are you sure, a friend of mine got all of that just a couple days ago? He said your friend is giving you false information. I said that's too bad. I'd be willing to switch if you tossed in super fan. He said what's on our website is all anyone here can offer you. Would you like our offer? I said no. He said thank you for calling DirecTV and hung up. What gives?


Just keep calling, you will get it. I did have one rep tell me that today (31st) is the last day for the free superfan.

Good Luck!


----------



## feeth

ewto16 said:


> I got this today. It should be the following:
> Sunday Ticket with premier package
> Superfan - Free
> HDDVR - Free
> DVR - Free
> regular box - Free
> DVR free for 4 months
> AAA discount
> Friend referal
> Shipping and handling credit
> 
> Can someone verify that my order is right?
> 
> DIRECTV DVR Service_R15 (Rolls to offer 005 on month 5)1 Free
> PREMIER Free 4 Months Free P2244/711 Free
> HD Access_Tier 1 P0000063760000000011 Free
> Standard Professional Install1 Free
> DIRECTV 5-LNB Multi-Satellite Dish1 Free
> DIRECTV HD DVR (Expanded HD Prog. Capable)1 Free
> DIRECTV DVR1 Free
> Standard IRD1 Free
> CashBack_DummyName_306071 Free
> Handling1 $19.95
> B6291/0201 Free


Most everything looks right. Just not sure how they list your AAA discount.


----------



## ewto16

feeth said:


> Just keep calling, you will get it. I did have one rep tell me that today (31st) is the last day for the free superfan.
> 
> Good Luck!


That is correct. Today is the last day for Superfan for free.


----------



## FreeBaGeL

Well, I'm going to give it a shot today. Anyone want to PM me with a referral code?


----------



## ewto16

FreeBaGeL said:


> Well, I'm going to give it a shot today. Anyone want to PM me with a referral code?


PM sent


----------



## Myrc

Hi, I'm also thinking about signing up today. Anyone mind sending me a PM with a referral code?

Thanks!


----------



## ewto16

Myrc said:


> Hi, I'm also thinking about signing up today. Anyone mind sending me a PM with a referral code?
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent


----------



## Myrc

I'm sorry ewto16 your referral number is not valid until your order is activated.

Can someone by chance PM me a working number? Thank you.


----------



## ewto16

Myrc said:


> I'm sorry ewto16 your referral number is not valid until your order is activated.
> 
> Can someone by chance PM me a working number? Thank you.


My account is being activated today. The installer is coming between Noon and 5.


----------



## Stewpidity

Myrc said:


> I'm sorry ewto16 your referral number is not valid until your order is activated.
> 
> Can someone by chance PM me a working number? Thank you.


PM sent if you still need it...


----------



## Myrc

Thanks everyone for this great thread!

Initially I was going to go for the Sunday Ticket package but they wouldn't stack the current offer ($18/month) or give up Superfan for free... so I said screw it and just went with the PlusHDDvr package (what I really wanted anyway)

My deal on 31July08 for anyone who wants to know what they can get:
AAA deal ($10 for 24 months)
Referral ($10 for 5 months)
Current offer ($18 for 12 months)
Showtime free 6 months (wouldn't give me a year so I called up order support and...)
Additional credit ($15 for 4 months -- to make up for 6 months of Showtime lol)
2 HD DVR receivers for $99 ea (best to get them now vs later)

Unfortunately they wouldn't budge on free shipping

Hopefully this will help anyone out there trying to get a deal today. If anyone has anymore tips please let me know -- I'm all for knowing what else Order Support will give out free while you're not activated yet (it's like a retentions dept.)

Thanks again!


----------



## Stewpidity

Myrc said:


> Thanks everyone for this great thread!
> 
> Initially I was going to go for the Sunday Ticket package but they wouldn't stack the current offer ($18/month) or give up Superfan for free... so I said screw it and just went with the PlusHDDvr package (what I really wanted anyway)
> 
> My deal on 31July08 for anyone who wants to know what they can get:
> AAA deal ($10 for 24 months)
> Referral ($10 for 5 months)
> Current offer ($18 for 12 months)
> Showtime free 6 months (wouldn't give me a year so I called up order support and...)
> Additional credit ($15 for 4 months -- to make up for 6 months of Showtime lol)
> 2 HD DVR receivers for $99 ea (best to get them now vs later)
> 
> Unfortunately they wouldn't budge on free shipping
> 
> Hopefully this will help anyone out there trying to get a deal today. If anyone has anymore tips please let me know -- I'm all for knowing what else Order Support will give out free while you're not activated yet (it's like a retentions dept.)
> 
> Thanks again!


Looks like pretty much the same deal I got, Good Call on getting the 2 HD/DVR's at initial sign up, I wish I had...


----------



## ewto16

I had to call and complain 4 times to get the shipping charge taken off my account. I think the shipping charge actually goes to the commission for the agent you talked to for completing the sale. That is why the shipping is free over the web, but not if you call in.

Only reason I kept complaining was because I was told they would give me a credit when I ordered it originally. I pointed out that I could get free shipping online and that they weren't actually shipping me anything, since the tech is bringing it all with him.

Finally spoke to a supervisor who was able to give me a $20 credit, though he didn't seem happy to do so.


----------



## hdwannabee

Here is what I was able to get (7/31/08):

CSR - Alfonso

AAA deal - $10 off for 2 years
Sunday Ticket - $75 per month for 4 months with premier package for free
Superfan - $100 - Could not get it for free  
Referral - $50 discount
Autopay discount - $20 (I think)
Free 1 month game lounge (do I need to cancel this or does it just stop after 1 month?)
HDDVR - Free
HDDVR - $99
HD Receiver - $99
DVR - $99
2 regular receivers - free
I got HD and DVR service free for 4 months.
I signed up for the service plan for $6 per month
free installation
free shipping and handling
Installation - 8/4/08

Forgot about the showtime for free for 12 months at first. CSR gave my my account number and order number. Then I reminded him about the showtime - he sounded frustrated, and said that he would have to delete the account and start over. I think he was hoping I would tell him nevermind. But I wanted the free showtime, so he had to re-do it.

Also, I wanted to sign up for service on 7 TVs. The CSR would not do it and said that I could only sign up for service on 6 TVs. He said that after my account is activated, I could call up and order another receiver and activate the 7th TV. Is this correct? Or should I call back and speak to someone else about getting the 7th TV hooked up when everything is installed?


----------



## jyafink

Much better experience today. I got the following:

1 Free HD-DVR
3 free standard receivers
$50 for using American Express
$50 for a referral
$64.99 for 4 months for the current Sunday Ticket/Premier deal (instead of the stated $74.99)
1 year free showtime
Go Green discount
4 months for remaining Nascar season
1 month free game lounge. 
Free shipping & handling, install, slimline dish, etc…
4 months free HD-DVR fee

The one thing she insisted was that absolutely no new customer will get superfan for free under the current offer. She said new customers were getting it free during the last offer if they signed up for the 81.99 Premier deal for four months along with the regular $299 Sunday Ticket fee (or whatever it was), because even with them throwing in superfan the customer was still not getting nearly as good of a deal as the current offer. As far as websites offering superfan free through 7/31, she said that is not from DirecTV themselves and she can guarantee that the customer would be paying that $100 fee to whoever offered it in some other way and would not be getting nearly what I got. Since I no longer care about wheeling and dealing, I'll trust her on that one. 

Anyway, the unscientific secrets from my experience are 1.) avoid the night CSRs – either it was a coincidence or they are really nasty to deal with (thanks ewto16 for that), and 2.) ask every little stupid question you can think of to keep them on the line. My entire call was 1 hr. 15 min. and it took a while before she started adding things such as the reduced $64.99 and some of the other stuff. Maybe they figure after spending so much time with you they better do something to get you to sign up! It's also true what other posters say about persistence. If they knock you down don't give up and keep calling for more until you get someone nice to deal with.


----------



## ewto16

jyafink said:


> Much better experience today. I got the following:
> 
> 1 Free HD-DVR
> 3 free standard receivers
> $50 for using American Express
> $50 for a referral
> $64.99 for 4 months for the current Sunday Ticket/Premier deal (instead of the stated $74.99)
> 1 year free showtime
> Go Green discount
> 4 months for remaining Nascar season
> 1 month free game lounge.
> Free shipping & handling, install, slimline dish, etc&#8230;
> 4 months free HD-DVR fee
> 
> The one thing she insisted was that absolutely no new customer will get superfan for free under the current offer. She said new customers were getting it free during the last offer if they signed up for the 81.99 Premier deal for four months along with the regular $299 Sunday Ticket fee (or whatever it was), because even with them throwing in superfan the customer was still not getting nearly as good of a deal as the current offer. As far as websites offering superfan free through 7/31, she said that is not from DirecTV themselves and she can guarantee that the customer would be paying that $100 fee to whoever offered it in some other way and would not be getting nearly what I got. Since I no longer care about wheeling and dealing, I'll trust her on that one.
> 
> Anyway, the unscientific secrets from my experience are 1.) avoid the night CSRs - either it was a coincidence or they are really nasty to deal with (thanks ewto16 for that), and 2.) ask every little stupid question you can think of to keep them on the line. My entire call was 1 hr. 15 min. and it took a while before she started adding things such as the reduced $64.99 and some of the other stuff. Maybe they figure after spending so much time with you they better do something to get you to sign up! It's also true what other posters say about persistence. If they knock you down don't give up and keep calling for more until you get someone nice to deal with.


I got someone who was sort of a pain in the butt when I called back yesterday morning to get my S&H refunded. She refused to add the showtime for a year and refused to refund the S&H. I finally asked to speak to her supervisior and complained to him enough to get it refunded. Couldn't get the free Showtime no matter what I tried. Still, the day people are infinitly nicer than the night people.

That CSR can say what she wants about SuperFan, but the link I had went right to the DirecTV website. It listed it as being free until 7/31/08, so it is a moot point now. The CSRs I talked to didn't want to do it at first but after giving them the link and getting it referred to a manager, I got it added

My theory (and it is just a total guess) is that the CSRs get a commision when they get people signed up and it is a % of the total order. So that is why some CSRs refuse to give you anything. Others give you what you want to make a sale and get something versus getting nothing. The first time I called, I had a CSR tell me I could only get this deal right now and if I didn't take it, I wouldn't be able to get it again. I immediately laughed and told him I would call back some other time or not get DirecTV.


----------



## blu3flam3

can someone PM a referral number please


----------



## feeth

blu3flam3 said:


> can someone PM a referral number please


PM sent.


----------



## blu3flam3

My Deal : 

HD DVR 
HD Receiver
1 Year Showtime Free
10$ Off (dont remember the reason  ) 4 months 
10$ Off (AAA) for 24 Months
10$ Off (Refferal) 5 Months
18$ Off (Current Promo) 12 Months
HD Access (Included) 24 Months
DVR Service (Included) 24 Months

Extras i have to pay

$5.99 P.P
$4.99 Additional Receiver

Good deal or Bad ?

installation date is Aug 30th lol 
since its when i move to my new apt


----------



## cdvorak

pleae send referral number
thanks


----------



## Stewpidity

cdvorak said:


> pleae send referral number
> thanks


PM sent....


----------



## Mainea

Stewpidity said:


> PM sent....


Anyone have a referal code?


----------



## Watt

Another rookie looking for a referral... Thanks in advance.


----------



## Spork

Watt said:


> Another rookie looking for a referral... Thanks in advance.


PM sent.

Welcome to DirecTV; you should be a happy camper! I took the plunge because of this thread and am very happy with how everything worked out.


----------



## Mainea

This is what I got today signing up for the Sunday Ticket/Premier promotion. Not as good as I have seen others get, but I am happy with it. One thing of interest is I had asked for a free HD Rec. and he said no they would have to charge me 99. So I ordered a regular rec. and HDDVR. But, it looks below if that put me in for the HD rec anyways.



Service Protection Plan 1 Free 
DIRECTV DVR Service_R15 (Rolls to offer 005 on month 5) 1 Free 
PREMIER Free 4 Months Free P2244/71 1 Free 
HD Access_Tier 1 P000006376000000001 1 Free 
Standard Professional Install 1 Free 
DIRECTV 5-LNB Multi-Satellite Dish 1 Free 
DIRECTV HD DVR (Expanded HD Prog. Capable) 1 Free 
DIRECTV HD Rec. (Expanded HD Prog. Capable) 1 Free 
CashBack_DummyName_30607 1 Free


----------



## JosieFB

Thanks for this thread. It helped me maximize my savings. If you are considering signing up with AAA, get a friend to refer you, and they'll get $25 off on their next bill. Here's the link for TN, GA, FL and PR: 
aaasouth.com/ReferAFriend.asp. Sorry - I can't post URLs yet.

Here's the deal DirecTV gave me today - the same as everyone else seems to be getting. 

Plus HDDVR Package
HDDVR $99
HD Receiver Free (supposedly because it was through AAA) 
AAA discount - $10 for 24 months
Referral discount - $10 for 5 months
Offer discount - $18 for 12 months
Free Showtime for 6 months
Sign up online for paperless bill - $20 credit

I really wanted STARZ, but they would only offer Showtime for 6 months free, so I'll try it out before I add on STARZ. The final deal actually came out cheaper than I had priced online because online added an extra $9.99 a month when I added the extra HD receiver, but over the phone both HD & DVD access were included in the price. 

My CSR, Curtis told me the Sports Pack was $12 even though Online said $11. He couldn't give me a reason why the prices were different--even after he put me on hold to try to find out. He wouldn't budge on the price, but looking at the final price he quoted me, it looks like I'm getting it for $11.

We didn't even discuss locals. Locals are available in my area. Did I need to do anything special to be set up for them? I also realized after I hung up that I neglected to include the HD Extra Package. It looks like I can do that online and get 3 months free, so I'll wait and do that after my install.

I figure I'm not going to have a standard install. My house is on a slab and the rooms with the TVs are on opposites sides of the house. I definitely don't want wires running around the outside of the house! 

Here's the confirmation:

PLUS HD DVR P000006364000000001
Standard Professional Install
DIRECTV 5-LNB Multi-Satellite Dish
DIRECTV HD DVR (Expanded HD Prog. Capable)
DIRECTV HD Rec. (Expanded HD Prog. Capable)
DVR Service
$0 Delivery & Handling
SPORTS Pack
B6291/020
6 Months Free Showtime


----------



## cooldude919

JosieFB said:


> Thanks for this thread. It helped me maximize my savings. If you are considering signing up with AAA, get a friend to refer you, and they'll get $25 off on their next bill. Here's the link for TN, GA, FL and PR:
> aaasouth.com/ReferAFriend.asp. Sorry - I can't post URLs yet.
> 
> Here's the deal DirecTV gave me today - the same as everyone else seems to be getting.
> 
> Plus HDDVR Package
> HDDVR $99
> HD Receiver Free (supposedly because it was through AAA)
> AAA discount - $10 for 24 months
> Referral discount - $10 for 5 months
> Offer discount - $18 for 12 months
> Free Showtime for 6 months
> Sign up online for paperless bill - $20 credit
> 
> I really wanted STARZ, but they would only offer Showtime for 6 months free, so I'll try it out before I add on STARZ. The final deal actually came out cheaper than I had priced online because online added an extra $9.99 a month when I added the extra HD receiver, but over the phone both HD & DVD access were included in the price.
> 
> My CSR, Curtis told me the Sports Pack was $12 even though Online said $11. He couldn't give me a reason why the prices were different--even after he put me on hold to try to find out. He wouldn't budge on the price, but looking at the final price he quoted me, it looks like I'm getting it for $11.
> 
> We didn't even discuss locals. Locals are available in my area. Did I need to do anything special to be set up for them? I also realized after I hung up that I neglected to include the HD Extra Package. It looks like I can do that online and get 3 months free, so I'll wait and do that after my install.
> 
> I figure I'm not going to have a standard install. My house is on a slab and the rooms with the TVs are on opposites sides of the house. I definitely don't want wires running around the outside of the house!
> 
> Here's the confirmation:
> 
> PLUS HD DVR P000006364000000001
> Standard Professional Install
> DIRECTV 5-LNB Multi-Satellite Dish
> DIRECTV HD DVR (Expanded HD Prog. Capable)
> DIRECTV HD Rec. (Expanded HD Prog. Capable)
> DVR Service
> $0 Delivery & Handling
> SPORTS Pack
> B6291/020
> 6 Months Free Showtime


If they have to fish cable in a wall then it is extra. I have a split foyer type home and the cable was ran outside along the siding from the start. I had thought of fishing through the walls but it was going to be a pain because i would have to go through the main floor "floor" and then the ceiling to get up into the attic. I just made it look neat and it looks ok outside. If i where you i would do as you are suggesting and stay inside. If its all on one level then you would just have to go through the ceiling and not 2 floors. Depending on your skills or who you know this could be done before hand to make sure it is done to your specifications.


----------



## georgebeckley

Anyone care to send a referral code to a newbie? Thanks.


----------



## bigwad

georgebeckley said:


> Anyone care to send a referral code to a newbie? Thanks.


PM sent


----------



## matt4876

Can someone help a newbie out with a referral code? Going to make the jump today, goodbye charter cable!


----------



## cooldude919

matt4876 said:


> Can someone help a newbie out with a referral code? Going to make the jump today, goodbye charter cable!


PM Sent


----------



## hoopsrgreat

Whats the referral code used for that everyone keeps asking for?? 

i am going to be getting my father signed up this week, so if the code saves him some money, I could use it as well.

Just need to know how to use it and for what?

Thanks


----------



## Kline

The referral code is the Account Number of another DirecTV-Customer, who "refers" you. You have to mention this number, when you call them.

For precaution, I have sent you mine.

That gives us $50 off: $50 for you, and for the guy who referred you. 

Read here:
https://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/wiza...15_A&_DAV=5&_dynSessConf=-3611466665073709080


----------



## driggity

Hey everyone I just moved to a new house and will finally be able to get DirecTV (Hello Sunday Ticket!). Can some one hook me up with a referral code?

Thanks.

Edit: Well that was quick. I've already received a referral. Thanks again.


----------



## matt4876

I just signed up over the phone. The phone rep told me I was going to get:

HD Dvr - 99
Regular Dvr - free
Regular Reciever - Free
Free Install, no shipping
AAA - 24 months at $10
Referral - 5 Months at $10
Free Showtime for 6 Months
And paperless bill $20 credit.

BUT

My online account just lists all the equipment I got and the free showtime, but nothing about the discounts. Am I looking in the wrong place to confirm they got my order right? Also, my confirmation email didn't give me a breakdown on anything. I know a local installer that is going to get me setup by tomorrow and I want to make sure it is right before I'm activated.


----------



## cooldude919

matt4876 said:


> I just signed up over the phone. The phone rep told me I was going to get:
> 
> HD Dvr - 99
> Regular Dvr - free
> Regular Reciever - Free
> Free Install, no shipping
> AAA - 24 months at $10
> Referral - 5 Months at $10
> Free Showtime for 6 Months
> And paperless bill $20 credit.
> 
> BUT
> 
> My online account just lists all the equipment I got and the free showtime, but nothing about the discounts. Am I looking in the wrong place to confirm they got my order right? Also, my confirmation email didn't give me a breakdown on anything. I know a local installer that is going to get me setup by tomorrow and I want to make sure it is right before I'm activated.


Your discounts may not show up yet. Normally my discounts show up a few days before they charge me for the months services, so i actually have a credit on my account for a few days until the billing comes through.

you should also get the $18/mo off for a year national discount also

Your referral discount will probably show up on the second months bill.


----------



## matt4876

cooldude919 said:


> Your discounts may not show up yet. Normally my discounts show up a few days before they charge me for the months services, so i actually have a credit on my account for a few days until the billing comes through.
> 
> you should also get the $18/mo off for a year national discount also
> 
> Your referral discount will probably show up on the second months bill.


Yeah, I'm getting the national discount as well. I just want to make sure they got it right since my installer will be out tomorrow, and it is my understanding that once it is activated if the discounts weren't on there it will be a nightmare to get it straightened out. On the older posts some people noted that the discounts weren't actually getting put on after talking to a phone rep.


----------



## AndyWSea

Hey all-

Signed up for DirecTV last night and and going to go back today to call and ask for some discounts. Does anyone have a referral number that they can share? Thanks!!


----------



## cooldude919

matt4876 said:


> Yeah, I'm getting the national discount as well. I just want to make sure they got it right since my installer will be out tomorrow, and it is my understanding that once it is activated if the discounts weren't on there it will be a nightmare to get it straightened out. On the older posts some people noted that the discounts weren't actually getting put on after talking to a phone rep.


You could always call back to confirm if you wanted to be sure.


----------



## sean10780

AndyWSea said:


> Hey all-
> 
> Signed up for DirecTV last night and and going to go back today to call and ask for some discounts. Does anyone have a referral number that they can share? Thanks!!


PM sent!


----------



## Kline

matt4876 said:


> My online account just lists all the equipment I got and the free showtime, but nothing about the discounts. Am I looking in the wrong place to confirm they got my order right? Also, my confirmation email didn't give me a breakdown on anything. I know a local installer that is going to get me setup by tomorrow and I want to make sure it is right before I'm activated.


Depending on your rebates, you can also trackthem here:
http://dstvgift.com/


----------



## AndyWSea

Interesting thing happened to me when I called in to get a credit on my account for the referral. I told the guy that I placed an order last night for new service online and I was talking to someone today and they gave me a referral number. He said, ok, he could help and then was kinda mumbling through the screens to get the credit in action and told me I was all set. After asking for other free stuff (which I didnt get) I hung up, realizing that he didnt ask for a referral number! Is that normal?


----------



## cooldude919

AndyWSea said:


> Interesting thing happened to me when I called in to get a credit on my account for the referral. I told the guy that I placed an order last night for new service online and I was talking to someone today and they gave me a referral number. He said, ok, he could help and then was kinda mumbling through the screens to get the credit in action and told me I was all set. After asking for other free stuff (which I didnt get) I hung up, realizing that he didnt ask for a referral number! Is that normal?


Not normally, unless he used his own account number to refer you :lol:


----------



## brendap60

Any new subscribers I would be willing to give you a referral.I hope this is ok new here.


----------



## peteeworld

Thanks to everyone for posting all this great info....glad i decided to do some research before I signed up.Heres the deal I got today

$64.99 for 4 months for the current Sunday Ticket/Premier deal (64.99 istead of 74.99 ) CSR said because I was AAA member
HDDVR - Free
Free HD Reciever
AAA - $10 mo / 24 months
Friend Referral - $10 mo / 5 months
DVR - Free 4 months
HD - Free 4 months
Showtime - 1 year Free
shipping/ handling - Free
Install - Free

1st 4 months will be $49.99 after that I will get the Choice package DVR and HD.

Confirmed my oder online and this is how it looks.

DIRECTV DVR Service_R15 (Rolls to offer 005 on month 5) 1 Free 

1 year FREE Showtime B6519/004 1 Free 

HD Access_Tier 1 P000006376000000001 1 Free 

Standard Professional Install 1 Free 

DIRECTV 5-LNB Multi-Satellite Dish 1 Free 

DIRECTV HD DVR (Expanded HD Prog. Capable) 1 Free 

DIRECTV HD Rec. (Expanded HD Prog. Capable) 1 Free 

$0 Delivery & Handling 1 Free 

CashBack_DummyName_30607 1 Free 

B6291/020 1 Free 

I Also asked for the go green discount CSR said that I should see the $20 credit on either the 1st or 2nd months bill.


----------



## dtrell

peteeworld said:


> Thanks to everyone for posting all this great info....glad i decided to do some research before I signed up.Heres the deal I got today
> 
> $64.99 for 4 months for the current Sunday Ticket/Premier deal (64.99 istead of 74.99 ) CSR said because I was AAA member


the csr didnt know what they were talking about. youre not going to get the package for 64.99 AND the 10 bucks off a month. the package will be 74.99 and the csr was taking into account the 10 bucks youre already getting for 24 months. so dont get too excited.. :uglyhamme


----------



## dtrell

peteeworld said:


> I Also asked for the go green discount CSR said that I should see the $20 credit on either the 1st or 2nd months bill.


the go green discount is 5 bucks one time, which is a joke. where did they tell you it was 20?


----------



## bigwad

brendap60 said:


> Any new subscribers I would be willing to give you a referral.I hope this is ok new here.


As would a whole lot of us!


----------



## compnurd

dtrell said:


> the go green discount is 5 bucks one time, which is a joke. where did they tell you it was 20?


For new sub's it is 20


----------



## dtrell

compnurd said:


> For new sub's it is 20


great..another instance where existing subs get screwed...when they make it 20 ill sign up. as long as its 5, they can keep printing paper...


----------



## jpradil

Has anyone requested the new SL3 SWM-ODU dish along with the Entropic channel stacking switch that uses a single cable from the dish to the house? 

Thanks


----------



## ewto16

jpradil said:


> Has anyone requested the new SL3 SWM-ODU dish along with the Entropic channel stacking switch that uses a single cable from the dish to the house?
> 
> Thanks


I have no idea what you are talking about but mine got installed with a SWM. The tech said that they were rolling it out and every 5th house was getting them.

I have one line from the dish to my house and one line to each sat box.


----------



## Paladin3

Another shameless request for a referral here, please. Thanks a ton! Wonderfully educational site and forums.


----------



## bigwad

Paladin3 said:


> Another shameless request for a referral here, please. Thanks a ton! Wonderfully educational site and forums.


pm sent


----------



## brendap60

I am willing to give anyone a referral i've been with them 10 years.


----------



## RACJ2

My thanks to the OP and everyone else for providing the info about the AA special. I signed up for AA for $46.50, but it was worth it. I was able to get the extra $10 off for 24 mo and $200 off 2 HD DVR's. The CSR said I could get Showtime free for a year and the coupon book, but could not waive $20 handling fee. Then checked with a supervisor and said he was wrong, Showtime 6 mo free and coupon book not available any longer. Asked what he would do to offset his mistake. Gave me $40 off, 4 mo @ $10 and free install. So here is my deal:

Plus HD DVR Package 
HD DVR $99
HD DVR $99
6 Mo Showtime Free
$10 Off - 4 months for mistake
$10 Off - AAA for 24 Months
$10 Off - Referral 5 Months
$18 Off - Current Promo of 12 Months in second mo after submitting rebate
$20 Off - Go Green (Sign up for on line billing within first 60 days)

The confirmation looks like the listing below. It is hard to read, so I hope I am getting everything I was promissed.

PLUS HD DVR P000006364000000001	-----------1 Free
Standard Professional Install	-------------------1 Free
DIRECTV 5-LNB Multi-Satellite Dish	-------------1 Free
DIRECTV HD DVR (Expanded HD Prog. Capable)---1 Free
DIRECTV HD DVR (Expanded HD Prog. Capable)---1 $99.00
DVR Service	-----------------------------------1 Free
$0 Delivery & Handling	-------------------------1 Free
6 Months Free Showtime	-----------------------1 Free
CashBack_DummyName_30607-----------------	1 Free
B6291/020	------------------------------------1 Free


----------



## Flak

So.... anyone want to share their AAA information for WI??? Been jumping between directv and dish, the extra $10/month for the AAA would seal the deal for directv.


Thanks,
-Flak


----------



## RACJ2

Flak said:


> So.... anyone want to share their AAA information for WI??? Been jumping between directv and dish, the extra $10/month for the AAA would seal the deal for directv


They ask for the first six digits of the AAA card # and it identifies what state and region you are in. So you probably will have to find someone that lives near you in Wisconsin. Unfortunately, I am in Texas. You might just consider signing up. If you can pay $50 to join and save $340 more then the standard deal, its worth it.

If you are in Texas, below is a link to the promo I used to get a membership for $46.50. I give you a free second household member, waives the $20 new member fee and you are supposed to get a stainless steel thermos worth $25 for free.

http://www.aaa-texas.com/members/join_now.aspx


----------



## JosieFB

cooldude919 said:


> If they have to fish cable in a wall then it is extra. I have a split foyer type home and the cable was ran outside along the siding from the start. I had thought of fishing through the walls but it was going to be a pain because i would have to go through the main floor "floor" and then the ceiling to get up into the attic. I just made it look neat and it looks ok outside. If i where you i would do as you are suggesting and stay inside. If its all on one level then you would just have to go through the ceiling and not 2 floors. Depending on your skills or who you know this could be done before hand to make sure it is done to your specifications.


No skills and I don't know anybody who could do it for me. I'll see what the installer says about cost. I told the DirecTV CSR that I would explain the situation to the installer when he calls me 24 hours in advance. I have noticed some houses in the neighborhood with satellite cable running round the house near the bottom the siding, and it doesn't look too bad. However, the satellite cable would have to cross in front of sliding glass door at my house. That's not gonna work.


----------



## georgebeckley

Hey guys -- thanks for all of the help. Here's what I got today (8/7):

NFL Ticket 
Free HD DVR
Free HD Receiver
1 SD Receiver
AAA -- $10 off /24mos
Referral $10/5 mos
$10 off for 4 mos to cover HD fee
DVR -- free 4 mos
Showtime 1 yr free
Go green (within 60 days of startup)
Slimline dish
1 mo free gamelounge
Free remaining nascar hotpass
Free S/h
Free Install

Looks good to me -- again, thanks!


----------



## dtrell

georgebeckley said:


> Hey guys -- thanks for all of the help. Here's what I got today (8/7):
> 
> NFL Ticket
> Free HD DVR
> Free HD Receiver
> 1 SD Receiver
> AAA -- $10 off /24mos
> Referral $10/5 mos
> $10 off for 4 mos to cover HD fee
> DVR -- free 4 mos
> Showtime 1 yr free
> Go green (within 60 days of startup)
> Slimline dish
> 1 mo free gamelounge
> Free remaining nascar hotpass
> Free S/h
> Free Install
> 
> Looks good to me -- again, thanks!


hmm..dont see superfan there....you better cancel and restart again...otherwise no HD games for you.


----------



## jacmyoung

dtrell said:


> hmm..dont see superfan there....you better cancel and restart again...otherwise no HD games for you.


Don't be alarmed folks, dtrell is just jealous


----------



## georgebeckley

dtrell said:


> hmm..dont see superfan there....you better cancel and restart again...otherwise no HD games for you.


Yeah, saw that 7/31 was the last day. Install isn't until mid-Sep, so plenty time to cancel if there's a new promotion. Anyone else getting Superfan free these days?


----------



## dtrell

georgebeckley said:


> Yeah, saw that 7/31 was the last day. Install isn't until mid-Sep, so plenty time to cancel if there's a new promotion. Anyone else getting Superfan free these days?


youre kidding right? just do a little searching, you may find a post or two about it in the programming section....................:beatdeadhorse:


----------



## georgebeckley

dtrell said:


> youre kidding right? just do a little searching, you may find a post or two about it in the programming section....................:beatdeadhorse:


No, obviously wasn't kidding. But thanks anyway for the "help."


----------



## england718

Hello

I'm probably going to sign up but live in a very large MDU with the apt not facing the correct way for a personal dish. This obviously means i have to go through the company who is contracted to the complex. Has anybody else had experience of getting any of these additional discounts applied in an MDU. All im being told is that i get the choice extra for $18 less per month ie the $39.90 for 12 months. When i mention AAA he was in denial of there being any additional discounts.

Can i add these discounts to this plan afterward through the general number by just telling them that's what i had ordered and i will cancel if not....i assume there is a 30 day get out?

Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## ewto16

england718 said:


> Hello
> 
> I'm probably going to sign up but live in a very large MDU with the apt not facing the correct way for a personal dish. This obviously means i have to go through the company who is contracted to the complex. Has anybody else had experience of getting any of these additional discounts applied in an MDU. All im being told is that i get the choice extra for $18 less per month ie the $39.90 for 12 months. When i mention AAA he was in denial of there being any additional discounts.
> 
> Can i add these discounts to this plan afterward through the general number by just telling them that's what i had ordered and i will cancel if not....i assume there is a 30 day get out?
> 
> Thanks for letting me know.


Get everyting that you want up front. They are horrible about you adjusting after the fact. AAA discount is on top of any other promotion. The CSR is lying to you.


----------



## Stewpidity

ewto16 said:


> Get everyting that you want up front. They are horrible about you adjusting after the fact. AAA discount is on top of any other promotion. The CSR is lying to you.



he may need to call the AAA number to get the AAA discount..the regular number will not work for that...


----------



## ewto16

Stewpidity said:


> he may need to call the AAA number to get the AAA discount..the regular number will not work for that...


Right, I forgot that part.


----------



## england718

Stewpidity said:



> he may need to call the AAA number to get the AAA discount..the regular number will not work for that...


My order has to be through the MDU provider so i guess i wouldnt get that one.


----------



## patronius

OK, I'm going to call D* on Monday. Anyone who wants to be my referral please PM me. Here's what I'd like and what I think I could get. If I'm mistaken please let me know.
1. NFLST and the Premium pack for 4 months for $75 a month.
2. 1 free HDDVR.
3. I need 2 more receivers and it seems that it's generally best to get what you might need in a few months now, rather than upgrading then. So I'm thinking I should get 2 HDDVRs. Since the AAA promotion is in addition to any national promotion, I'm thinking (hoping) I can get at least 1 for $99, maybe both.
4. I'm going to ask for SuperFan for free, but probably won't get it.
5. Referral - $10 a month for 5 months. Thanks in advance.
6. AutoPay - $5 a month for 4 months.
7. AAA discount - $10 a month for 24 months.
Any comments or suggestions are eagerly awaited. TIA.


----------



## Stewpidity

patronius said:


> OK, I'm going to call D* on Monday. Anyone who wants to be my referral please PM me. Here's what I'd like and what I think I could get. If I'm mistaken please let me know.
> 1. NFLST and the Premium pack for 4 months for $75 a month.
> 2. 1 free HDDVR.
> 3. I need 2 more receivers and it seems that it's generally best to get what you might need in a few months now, rather than upgrading then. So I'm thinking I should get 2 HDDVRs. Since the AAA promotion is in addition to any national promotion, I'm thinking (hoping) I can get at least 1 for $99, maybe both.
> 4. I'm going to ask for SuperFan for free, but probably won't get it.
> 5. Referral - $10 a month for 5 months. Thanks in advance.
> 6. AutoPay - $5 a month for 4 months.
> 7. AAA discount - $10 a month for 24 months.
> Any comments or suggestions are eagerly awaited. TIA.


PM sent if you still need it...thanks


----------



## Motley

I signed up at the beginning of May. I gave DTV 2 months to give me the AAA discount. It did not show up on the July bill so I called and was told they would look into it. 

I called back a week later because they said it would take that long escalate and was told it was fine now. The August bill shows up and no discount still.  

I called again last week and they said they had it fixed as of July 27th but it supposedly did not get implemented in time for the bill which I got on Aug 5th. :nono2: 

I am now told FOR SURE it will be in September's bill.  

Everything else went through fine but what a complete disappointment on the AAA thing. The funny part is I am getting the $12.00 credit for Showtime like I was supposed to through AAA. 

I am really disappointed that it took me fighting so hard to get a credit which should have been taken care of from the very beginning. Not that I see myself leaving but in order for me to get my full 24 x $10 discount I will now have to stay 28 months.


----------



## opie168

Motley said:


> I signed up at the beginning of May. I gave DTV 2 months to give me the AAA discount. It did not show up on the July bill so I called and was told they would look into it.
> 
> I called back a week later because they said it would take that long escalate and was told it was fine now. The August bill shows up and no discount still.
> 
> I called again last week and they said they had it fixed as of July 27th but it supposedly did not get implemented in time for the bill which I got on Aug 5th. :nono2:
> 
> I am now told FOR SURE it will be in September's bill.
> 
> Everything else went through fine but what a complete disappointment on the AAA thing. The funny part is I am getting the $12.00 credit for Showtime like I was supposed to through AAA.
> 
> I am really disappointed that it took me fighting so hard to get a credit which should have been taken care of from the very beginning. Not that I see myself leaving but in order for me to get my full 24 x $10 discount I will now have to stay 28 months.


Call and talk to a supervisor and dont accept anything less of that. I had an issue with my starz/hbo credit and they tried to escalate it and rambled on about the 14 day period to get back to me and nothing happend either time. last time i called and finally got a manager/supervisor on and they manually credited it all on my bill right there at once and was able to see it myself looking online at my account when he was doing the credits. dont take the whole "we cant adjust bills" speach b/c thats BS as the supervisor did right then for me in a matter of min's. fixed a whole 2-3week problem in less than 5min.


----------



## eshasteen

I have seen several posts Stating that the $74.99/mo for 4 months NFL Sunday ticket with the premier package for free being combined with the $18 off per month for a year. The CSR I spoke with insisted that there was no way anyone is able to combine these offers. I spent an hour on the phone insisting on this deal before I finally caved in and went with the following:

- $74.99/mo for 4 months Sunday ticket w/ free Premier package
- Free HD DVR
- Free DVR service for 4 months
- Free SD DVR (AAA promotion)
- $10/mo discount for 24 months (AAA)
- $10/mo discount for 5 months (referral)

I am not completly satisifed with the deal but am fed up enough with Time Warner that I went for it. Installation is scheduled for next Saturday the 16th. If anyone has actually been able to get the NFL Sunday ticket/Premier package combined with the $18/mo for 12 month discount please let me know - I will definetly cancel my current order and insist on the deal. If you have received the discount, are you willing to back up the statement by passing along your account number via PM? The CSR I spoke with stated that this simply could not be done and if I was so certain that it could be done to pass along an account # as proof.

Don't get me wrong - the CSR was very friendly and helpful. I just went in with the impression that I was going to get a particular deal and she (after an an hour of going back and forth) insisted that the combination of deals absolutly could not be done. Oh well, I'm still kind of excited to be getting rid of Time Warner.


----------



## jacmyoung

eshasteen said:


> I have seen several posts Stating that the $74.99/mo for 4 months NFL Sunday ticket with the premier package for free being combined with the $18 off per month for a year. The CSR I spoke with insisted that there was no way anyone is able to combine these offers. I spent an hour on the phone insisting on this deal before I finally caved in and went with the following:
> 
> - $74.99/mo for 4 months Sunday ticket w/ free Premier package
> - Free HD DVR
> - Free DVR service for 4 months
> - Free SD DVR (AAA promotion)
> - $10/mo discount for 24 months (AAA)
> - $10/mo discount for 5 months (referral)
> 
> I am not completly satisifed with the deal but am fed up enough with Time Warner that I went for it. Installation is scheduled for next Saturday the 16th. If anyone has actually been able to get the NFL Sunday ticket/Premier package combined with the $18/mo for 12 month discount please let me know - I will definetly cancel my current order and insist on the deal. If you have received the discount, are you willing to back up the statement by passing along your account number via PM? The CSR I spoke with stated that this simply could not be done and if I was so certain that it could be done to pass along an account # as proof.
> 
> Don't get me wrong - the CSR was very friendly and helpful. I just went in with the impression that I was going to get a particular deal and she (after an an hour of going back and forth) insisted that the combination of deals absolutly could not be done. Oh well, I'm still kind of excited to be getting rid of Time Warner.


Register online and print out your order details, if you see this line:

CashBack_DummyName_30607----------------- 1 Free

It is your $18 for 12 months rebate. You need to go online after installation to claim this rebate, it will likely show up on your 3rd bill if not the 2nd bill.


----------



## jacmyoung

peteeworld said:


> ...1st 4 months will be $49.99 after that I will get the Choice package DVR and HD...


Not $49.99 but $59.99, you added the AAA discount twice.

The good news is like I said above you should also get the $18 for 12 mos rebate.

Any NFL ST subs who already installed please confirm this $18 rebate offer here, thank you.


----------



## england718

Even though im a potential new subscriber going through an MDU supplier I want to say to him I would like this deal. Would it be fair in your eyes?

Choice packages with HD DVR 54.99 a month($18 off regular)
Free HD DVR Box.
AAA $10 a month for 24 months
referral rebate $50
green auto pay $20
HD DVR service free for 4 months(or more if could-would this be a rebate off the 54.99?)

I suppose i could also ask for Showtime for 6 months but i dont care for it that much.

What do you think?

Thanks.


----------



## jacmyoung

england718 said:


> Even though im a potential new subscriber going through an MDU supplier I want to say to him I would like this deal. Would it be fair in your eyes?
> 
> Choice packages with HD DVR 54.99 a month($18 off regular)
> Free HD DVR Box.
> AAA $10 a month for 24 months
> referral rebate $50
> green auto pay $20
> HD DVR service free for 4 months(or more if could-would this be a rebate off the 54.99?)
> 
> I suppose i could also ask for Showtime for 6 months but i dont care for it that much.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Thanks.


I don't know how your MDU works, but you can always try.


----------



## england718

jacmyoung said:


> I don't know how your MDU works, but you can always try.


I will thanks. I just wanted to confirm that these are things people are able to get from signing up directly...no pun.


----------



## brimorga

Motley said:


> I signed up at the beginning of May. I gave DTV 2 months to give me the AAA discount. It did not show up on the July bill so I called and was told they would look into it.
> 
> I called back a week later because they said it would take that long escalate and was told it was fine now. The August bill shows up and no discount still.
> 
> I called again last week and they said they had it fixed as of July 27th but it supposedly did not get implemented in time for the bill which I got on Aug 5th. :nono2:
> 
> I am now told FOR SURE it will be in September's bill.
> 
> Everything else went through fine but what a complete disappointment on the AAA thing. The funny part is I am getting the $12.00 credit for Showtime like I was supposed to through AAA.
> 
> I am really disappointed that it took me fighting so hard to get a credit which should have been taken care of from the very beginning. Not that I see myself leaving but in order for me to get my full 24 x $10 discount I will now have to stay 28 months.


We are in the same exact boat. I've called multiple times, they tell me the discount is on my account, but I've yet to see it show up yet. I'm pretty fed up, but hoping it will show up next month. If not, I'm going to go ballistic cause I'm sick of calling.


----------



## jacmyoung

england718 said:


> I will thanks. I just wanted to confirm that these are things people are able to get from signing up directly...no pun.


To get the first HDDVR free, you need to order and pay NFL ST, and also get the Premier package free for the first 4 months. Otherwise it is $99/ea. for up to two HDDVRs.

For those of you who have trouble getting the AAA credit, did you go online and see the AAA code "B6291/020" in your order detials?


----------



## ewto16

The best advice that I have found so far on this forum is to write down the name and employee number of every single person that you talk to at DirecTV. I'm not sure why, but some of the CSR people just straight up lie to you about stuff on your account. Just because they say it is in the notes, doesn't mean it is in your account either.

I've had to call back multiple times just to get credits for stuff that was supposedly already on my account.


----------



## Motley

brimorga said:


> We are in the same exact boat. I've called multiple times, they tell me the discount is on my account, but I've yet to see it show up yet. I'm pretty fed up, but hoping it will show up next month. If not, I'm going to go ballistic cause I'm sick of calling.


That is exactly my position. I was assured that it was absolutly going to be on the next bill because I told the CSR that I was not going to be happy if I had to call again.

If it does not show up on the next bill I am going to launch into them hardcore. 

This was on my order&Install page B6291/020 Free1 $0.00


----------



## england718

jacmyoung said:


> To get the first HDDVR free, you need to order and pay NFL ST, and also get the Premier package free for the first 4 months. Otherwise it is $99/ea. for up to two HDDVRs.
> 
> For those of you who have trouble getting the AAA credit, did you go online and see the AAA code "B6291/020" in your order detials?


Ah that's a shame I only like real football. You know the one where you kick the round ball with ones foot!


----------



## joshjr

eshasteen said:


> I have seen several posts Stating that the $74.99/mo for 4 months NFL Sunday ticket with the premier package for free being combined with the $18 off per month for a year. The CSR I spoke with insisted that there was no way anyone is able to combine these offers. I spent an hour on the phone insisting on this deal before I finally caved in and went with the following:
> 
> - $74.99/mo for 4 months Sunday ticket w/ free Premier package
> - Free HD DVR
> - Free DVR service for 4 months
> - Free SD DVR (AAA promotion)
> - $10/mo discount for 24 months (AAA)
> - $10/mo discount for 5 months (referral)


I am waiting on my install and got the following.
- $64.99/mo for 4 months Sunday ticket W free Premier package
- Free HD DVR
- Free DVR service for 4 months
- Free 2 additional regular plain jane recievers
- Free Showtime for a year
- Free Nascar Hotpass for the rest of the season
- Rep put a request on my account so that I could have a HR20 installed so that I dont have to purchase a AM21 after the install to get locals they dont provide in my area.
- $10/mo discount for 5 months (referral)

All in all I am pretty happy with what I am getting. I did get them to tell me that if for some reason the tech shows up with a HR21 that I can call and have a AM21 comp'ed and sent to me free of charge.


----------



## patronius

Well, I called yesterday, got a friendly CSR and placed my order. To my surprise they scheduled the install for today. The installers come out this morning and, in fractured English, tell me they are cancelling because of no LOS. Funny, I've had Dish for more than 10 years and no LOS issues. These guys offered no alternatives or suggestions, and rejected evry suggestion I made. Their only interest was in cancelling and leaving. So, now I'm stuck with Dish. Thanks to everyone for their help. This community is a great resource.


----------



## ewto16

patronius said:


> Well, I called yesterday, got a friendly CSR and placed my order. To my surprise they scheduled the install for today. The installers come out this morning and, in fractured English, tell me they are cancelling because of no LOS. Funny, I've had Dish for more than 10 years and no LOS issues. These guys offered no alternatives or suggestions, and rejected evry suggestion I made. Their only interest was in cancelling and leaving. So, now I'm stuck with Dish. Thanks to everyone for their help. This community is a great resource.


I would call back and talk to someone else. They will likely send out a different installer especially, if you complain about the last one.

The first guy I had for my installation was terrible and very lazy. He did the bare minimum. When I called to get some adjustments made because of issues I was having, I got a MUCH better installation guy.

When they couldn't figure out the problem, they called the local Quality Service person who came and did everything precise and to the letter. It was fantastic. I know I got lucky with that, but I was very pleased.


----------



## kroche22

patronius said:


> Well, I called yesterday, got a friendly CSR and placed my order. To my surprise they scheduled the install for today. The installers come out this morning and, in fractured English, tell me they are cancelling because of no LOS. Funny, I've had Dish for more than 10 years and no LOS issues. These guys offered no alternatives or suggestions, and rejected evry suggestion I made. Their only interest was in cancelling and leaving. So, now I'm stuck with Dish. Thanks to everyone for their help. This community is a great resource.


I would also call and complain. If you had a previous dish you should be able to get some signal. Did he just eyeball the direction. Years ago on my first install I installed the dish prior to my installer coming to the house. I wanted him to come and fine tune the signal. When he got to my house lucky for me I had it installed already. It was getting dark, he only had an 8 foot step ladder and I have a two story house, and he had to use my ladder. No doubt if it was not installed already he would have made some excuss to cancel.


----------



## patronius

I have called back and asked that they send out a different installer in order to get a second opinion. They are supposed to do so tomorrow. They said it would be a supervisor. We shall see.


----------



## patronius

Update: D* set up the 2nd opinion, but it was with the same company. The person who came out was a supervisor and he said they could install it without a problem. They'll put it maybe 2 feet from where the E* dish is. So now the actual install is scheduled for tomorrow. Rain may interfere, however.



patronius said:


> I have called back and asked that they send out a different installer in order to get a second opinion. They are supposed to do so tomorrow. They said it would be a supervisor. We shall see.


----------



## deafcorn

Checked the mail the other day and received a coupon book. Wasn't expecting one, but nice they sent it out anyways.


----------



## Spork

deafcorn said:


> Checked the mail the other day and received a coupon book. Wasn't expecting one, but nice they sent it out anyways.


I specifically asked my rep for one when I was signing up and they told me that they had run out of them months ago...

...imagine my surprise when I too received one!

It took about 5 or 6 weeks after my initial hookup, I would say.

Is there anyone that *didn't* get one after they signed up (whether they asked for one or not)?


----------



## deafcorn

It was nice to receive, but it doesn't look like it'll really come in too handy. Lots of strange offers it seemed.


----------



## joshjr

deafcorn said:


> It was nice to receive, but it doesn't look like it'll really come in too handy. Lots of strange offers it seemed.


Like what?


----------



## deafcorn

12 coupons total:

1) 33% off the NFL Superfan
2) 4 free months of the channel "Baby First"
3) Free 1 day pass for Sunday Ticket (IMO, the best coupon)
4) $20 off NBA League pass subscription price
5) $20 off NHL Center Ice subscription price
6) 2 free months of Showtime
7) 1 free month of the Sports Pack
8) Free 1 day NASCAR Hot Pass
9) $50 off MLB Extra Innings subscription price
10) 2 free months of Setana Sports (soccer and rugby)
11) 2 free months of Starz
12) 2 free months of Game Lounge

Now that I really looked at the book completely, I guess they aren't THAT strange, just not too handy for myself. I already have many of the things they offer and some of the others NASCAR and MLB, just don't interest me. But hey, if I use one coupon out of the book, it's still better than nothing.

FYI, each coupon has certain dates that you can use them, so you can't save one for the next season.


----------



## Tom Robertson

As a reminder to everyone, sharing of account IDs to strangers on the internet is not a good idea. From time to time the moderators might ask if you'd like to participate in helping DIRECTV; but we'll only do so via PM.

So please, beyond our requests for help, do not share account information in posts or via PM. Posts will be deleted; repeated posts or PMs will lead to other consequences.

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## mipo777

Ok, 
I just bit the bullet & got set up for directtv. Thanks to this thread I got some great deals including $50 referal $$$, AAA discount, and go green $$$. Here's where I need some advice because the other great thing this board has given me is knowledge & I know that some of the things the CSR told me are flat out wrong. 

1) Sunday tix is in HD, Superfan isn't needed. Obviously wrong but I wasn't gonna argue with him. I plan on calling later all irate that the CSR lied to me & demand it (or something else) free. I asked him 3 different times & he swore my free Sun tix would be in HD>

2) I get locals in HD. They're coming in Nov (Des Moines) but I dont get them currently. This is important because I will need local HD feeds till then & I have a antenna but I need to make sure the box will recieve the feed so I either need the HR20 or the 21 with specail box.

3. He said there wasn't a charge for the locals in HD, it was part of the premier package. I don't know for sure this is wrong but I think it is.

What I did get was free year showtime, $65 month premier (I will switch to HD DVD Plus after that), free HD DVD, free standad DVD. Here's my order:

DIRECTV DVR Service_R15 (Rolls to offer 005 on month 5)1 Free
1 year FREE Showtime B6519/0041 Free
PREMIER Free 4 Months Free P2244/711 Free
HD Access_Tier 1 P0000063760000000011 Free
Standard Professional Install1 Free
DIRECTV 5-LNB Multi-Satellite Dish1 Free
DIRECTV HD DVR (Expanded HD Prog. Capable)1 Free
DIRECTV DVR1 Free
$0 Delivery & Handling1 Free
CashBack_DummyName_306071 Free
B6291/0201 Free

My question is this: What do I need to call back & get "fixed" besides the Sun tix in HD and what should I ask for in return for my hardship and confusion due to an incompetant CSR?

Also he told me that there was no DVR fee, just the stand $4.95 fee I would pay for any reciever. Is this correct? The last thing I want is hidden cost & he told me my total during the 1st four months would be $69 and when I dropped it to the HD DVR plus level is would be $54 (I'm assuming these prices inclued the AAA discount). 

Thoughts & opinions?


----------



## mephisto

mipo777 said:


> Also he told me that there was no DVR fee, just the stand $4.95 fee I would pay for any reciever. Is this correct? The last thing I want is hidden cost & he told me my total during the 1st four months would be $69 and when I dropped it to the HD DVR plus level is would be $54 (I'm assuming these prices inclued the AAA discount).
> Thoughts & opinions?


Doesn't sound quite right.

$75 (premier) + $10 (HD) + $5 (2nd DVR) - $10 (AAA) - $10 (referral) - $5 (go green) = $65

Locals are free with Premier package and DVR fee would be $7 for a total of $72.


----------



## joshjr

Also they are offering the rest of the Nascar Hotpass for free that you did not get.


----------



## RACJ2

mipo777 said:


> Ok,
> Also he told me that there was no DVR fee, just the stand $4.95 fee I would pay for any reciever. Is this correct? The last thing I want is hidden cost & he told me my total during the 1st four months would be $69 and when I dropped it to the HD DVR plus level is would be $54 (I'm assuming these prices inclued the AAA discount).
> Thoughts & opinions?


The 4.95 fee is for a second and for each additional receiver. The DVR fee is $5.99for as many DVR's as you have and is usually only free for 4 months. Also, you usually have to pay $9.99/mo for HD service, so you got a deal. The info below is in the features section of the offer on the D* website.

_FREE DVR service for 4 months (reg. $5.99/mo.) with activation of a DVR-capable receiver _

If you drop to the HD DVR plus after 4 months, the HD and DVR fee are built in. The monthly should only drop to $63, which is $73 - $10 AAA discount. You don't get the $18/mo discoun if you start with the Premier package special.


----------



## RACJ2

deafcorn said:


> 12 coupons total:
> 
> 1) 33% off the NFL Superfan
> 2) 4 free months of the channel "Baby First"
> 3) Free 1 day pass for Sunday Ticket (IMO, the best coupon)
> 4) $20 off NBA League pass subscription pric
> 5) $20 off NHL Center Ice subscription price


I am going to PM you with a question.


----------



## thhrash

Another thanks to the people in this thread.

Signed up last Thursday.

$240 off AAA deal
$18/month off first year 
$50 referral
$199 for Two HD DVR's
Free Showtime for 6 months.
Free Shipping

Tried for the HD extra or to get 1 year Showtime and they said their department couldn't do that anymore. Not wanting to push I settled happily for what I ended up with. Only issue I had is that they scheduled the install, but when I checked the website (which I knew to do from posts here) the install did not show. A quick call back and they fixed that issue.


----------



## JosieFB

mipo777 said:


> Also he told me that there was no DVR fee, just the stand $4.95 fee I would pay for any reciever. Thoughts & opinions?


The DVR fee and the HD fee are included in the price for the HD DVR Plus package and above, so there is not an additional 5.99 tacked on for DVR or 9.99 tacked on for HD. At least that's what they told me when I ordered two weeks ago.


----------



## Stewpidity

thhrash said:


> Another thanks to the people in this thread.
> 
> Signed up last Thursday.
> 
> $240 off AAA deal
> $18/month off first year
> $50 referral
> $199 for Two HD DVR's
> Free Showtime for 6 months.
> Free Shipping
> 
> Tried for the HD extra or to get 1 year Showtime and they said their department couldn't do that anymore. Not wanting to push I settled happily for what I ended up with. Only issue I had is that they scheduled the install, but when I checked the website (which I knew to do from posts here) the install did not show. A quick call back and they fixed that issue.


They would not give the HD Extra to me either, but keep an eye on your acct online(under my premium channels/add premium channel). Just the other day I happened to looked and it said "$0.00 for 3 months"


----------



## compnurd

The 18 dollar off is the current promo aside from the Sunday Ticket one. The showtime you just have to ask for


----------



## astrohip

thhrash said:


> Another thanks to the people in this thread.
> 
> Signed up last Thursday.
> 
> $240 off AAA deal
> $18/month off first year
> $50 referral
> $199 for Two HD DVR's
> Free Showtime for 6 months.
> Free Shipping
> 
> Tried for the HD extra or to get 1 year Showtime and they said their department couldn't do that anymore. Not wanting to push I settled happily for what I ended up with. Only issue I had is that they scheduled the install, but when I checked the website (which I knew to do from posts here) the install did not show. A quick call back and they fixed that issue.


I have two quick questions: I signed up this weekend at a local storefront (in Brenham TX). It won't be installed 'till this next weekend, so I have time to cancel and re-order if necessary. I ordered what sounds very similar to you: Plus HD DVR package, with two HD DVRs.

1) My wife is a AAA member; can I tell the store to get my discount, or do I *have *to go thru AAA (which I guess is a phone call? or online?).

2) He told me each HD DVR costs $199, total $398. Then there is a $100 rebate, total $298. He was clear the DVR service was free (normally $5/month, but comes with this package), but the DVR itself was $200. So how did you only pay $199 for 2 DVRs?

Thanks!!


----------



## compnurd

astrohip said:


> I have two quick questions: I signed up this weekend at a local storefront (in Brenham TX). It won't be installed 'till this next weekend, so I have time to cancel and re-order if necessary. I ordered what sounds very similar to you: Plus HD DVR package, with two HD DVRs.
> 
> 1) My wife is a AAA member; can I tell the store to get my discount, or do I *have *to go thru AAA (which I guess is a phone call? or online?).
> 
> 2) He told me each HD DVR costs $199, total $398. Then there is a $100 rebate, total $298. He was clear the DVR service was free (normally $5/month, but comes with this package), but the DVR itself was $200. So how did you only pay $199 for 2 DVRs?
> 
> Thanks!!


I would sign up through D* on the phone. I am 99% you need to order via the special number


----------



## Spork

astrohip said:


> I have two quick questions: I signed up this weekend at a local storefront (in Brenham TX). It won't be installed 'till this next weekend, so I have time to cancel and re-order if necessary. I ordered what sounds very similar to you: Plus HD DVR package, with two HD DVRs.
> 
> 1) My wife is a AAA member; can I tell the store to get my discount, or do I *have *to go thru AAA (which I guess is a phone call? or online?).
> 
> 2) He told me each HD DVR costs $199, total $398. Then there is a $100 rebate, total $298. He was clear the DVR service was free (normally $5/month, but comes with this package), but the DVR itself was $200. So how did you only pay $199 for 2 DVRs?
> 
> Thanks!!


Yes, I'm sorry to say that you *NEED* to cancel the order that you made with the storefront.

You then need to call the special AAA member number in this thread to get the deal.

Although inconvenient, it's the only way to make sure you capture that $240 off over two years. So while you might hurt the retailers' feelings/bottom line you need to do it to get the discount.

And it's a mighty good discount so it's worth it.

Hope that helps!


----------



## thhrash

The only way to get the AAA deal is by calling their number and signing up that way. This gives you the discount and also the special deals on equipment. After you sign up there are several companies (such as qwest who is my internet and phone provider) that will let you bundle with them.

Cancel your current deal and go through AAA for the best offer at the moment.

The HD access and DVR fee are part of my package, but there is an additional fee for each receiver.


----------



## kroche22

Cancel the store front order. Call the special AAA number. You will get the $240, 10 per month for 24 months. Plus you will get lower prices on the receivers or no cost at all depending on the receiver you want. Ask for free showtime for a year and ask for free shipping. Don't forget the $50 referral bonus 10 for 5 months. You'll need an account number of someone to get the referral, I'll PM you an account number. Some people have had better luck calling during the day time instead of at night. Good Luck, post how you make out.


----------



## astrohip

Done. Canceled the storefront order (still had a Hughes Satellite Internet order with them, so they're not completely bummed).

Called the 800#. Placed a AAA order, for HD-DVR Plus (72.99-18). Got the HD-DVR for $99, got the HD receiver for free (but there is a $5/mt chrg for it). Got the AAA$10/month off, $50 referral credit, the $18 rebate, etc. She mentioned S&H, I said I thought that was free, she said it's not, but she would waive it as a courtesy.

All in all, a GREAT deal. Many thanks to all of you.

Stuart
Houston
(although the DirecTV is going in Brenham)


----------



## afitch99

New customer of DirectTv after not having the service for over 2 years.

I went through usdirect.com which is an authorized dealer. I received the following deal.


- $74.99/month promo for first 4 months.
- $ Free HD DVR upgrade
- Free 2008 Nascar package
- Free $50 Visa Gift card
- Free $30 Visa Gift card
- $99 SD DVR
- Free MLB Extra innings Super Fan


They gave me the $80 in gift cards towards the $99 I had to pay for the SD DVR. I wasn't going to get the DVR but since they gave me the gift cards I went ahead. Also, I signed up for MLB extra innings half season and got the Super Fan for free after saying I didn't want it.

So, did I do good or is this just a typical promo even with the add on's? Should I go the AAA route? Does the AAA route give you the free HD DVR?


----------



## compnurd

afitch99 said:


> New customer of DirectTv after not having the service for over 2 years.
> 
> I went through usdirect.com which is an authorized dealer. I received the following deal.
> 
> - $74.99/month promo for first 4 months.
> - $ Free HD DVR upgrade
> - Free 2008 Nascar package
> - Free $50 Visa Gift card
> - Free $30 Visa Gift card
> - $99 SD DVR
> - Free MLB Extra innings Super Fan
> 
> They gave me the $80 in gift cards towards the $99 I had to pay for the SD DVR. I wasn't going to get the DVR but since they gave me the gift cards I went ahead. Also, I signed up for MLB extra innings half season and got the Super Fan for free after saying I didn't want it.
> 
> So, did I do good or is this just a typical promo even with the add on's? Should I go the AAA route? Does the AAA route give you the free HD DVR?


Yes it does. The AAA deal is on top of existing offers


----------



## kroche22

I went through the AAA number. AAA was on top of everything else. The HD DVR was free with the ST offer and the SD DVR was free through AAA. No visa gift cards to worry about.


----------



## cooldude919

blrobl said:


> I'm ready to order. I live in Colorado if anyone can help me out. Also, need a referral?
> 
> Through all the deals in the first post, can you still get a great deal on Sunday Ticket? Also, about how long do you think it will take to get installed? Week? More?


Not sure on the sunday ticket deal, hopefully some others can respond on that.

As for the install, i was offered a date only ~3-4 days later if i remember correctly, but i had to work so i made it a few more days later on a saturday. It all depends on how busy the installers are in your area. I wouldnt think any more than a week hopefully less though


----------



## Tom Robertson

Please do not ask for or send referral or AAA codes thru DBStalk.com. 

This thread will be closed if referral requests continue.

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## astrohip

cooldude919 said:


> As for the install, i was offered a date only ~3-4 days later if i remember correctly, but i had to work so i made it a few more days later on a saturday. It all depends on how busy the installers are in your area. I wouldnt think any more than a week hopefully less though


They were ready to send an installer the next day for me (ordered Monday, install Tues). I asked for a Friday install, so they will come out this Friday. Only day I could take off to do it.


----------



## Stewpidity

Tom Robertson said:


> Please do not ask for or send referral or AAA codes thru DBStalk.com.
> 
> This thread will be closed if referral requests continue.
> 
> Thanks,
> Tom



I would suggest you add that to the title of the thread...if not people may never even see it...


----------



## Islandguy43

Just curious. Has anyone actually had to show their AAA membership card when the install took place, and are you required to maintain your membership during the 24 month period of the contract?


----------



## cooldude919

Islandguy43 said:


> Just curious. Has anyone actually had to show their AAA membership card when the install took place, and are you required to maintain your membership during the 24 month period of the contract?


No and dont think so.

Installer could care less about billing, hes just there to get his job done. Unless they start telling them to check or something, but when i had mine installed they didnt say anything about it.


----------



## gitarzan

Is the NFL Sunday ticket deal the best deal for HD and all of the non premium channels even if you don't watch NFL Sunday ticket?


----------



## RACJ2

gitarzan said:


> Is the NFL Sunday ticket deal the best deal for HD and all of the non premium channels even if you don't watch NFL Sunday ticket?


No, if you want an HD DVR and HD, you should probably choose the Plus HD DVR package at $54.99 for the first 12 months ($18/mo discount). You will have to pay $99 for the HD DVR, instead of getting it free, but you will save more over the first year with this package.

If you go with the NFL special with HD, it will cost you $74.99 + 9.99 for HD for the first 4 months. In the 5th month, it goes up to $104.99 + 9.99 for HD service + $5.99 for DVR service. If you go with the HD DVR Plus special, it will remain $54.99 for 12 months. So it definitely cost a lot more over the the first year, about $500 more.

If you chose the NFL special and then downgrade to the HD DVR Plus package after 4 months, its a bit closer. In month 5 you would start paying $72.99 vs $54.99 with the other special. So it would still cost you over $150 more the first year.


----------



## gitarzan

RACJ2 said:


> No, if you want an HD DVR and HD, you should probably choose the Plus HD DVR package at $54.99 for the first 12 months ($18/mo discount). You will have to pay $99 for the HD DVR, instead of getting it free, but you will save more over the first year with this package.
> 
> If you go with the NFL special with HD, it will cost you $74.99 + 9.99 for HD for the first 4 months. In the 5th month, it goes up to $104.99 + 9.99 for HD service + $5.99 for DVR service. If you go with the HD DVR Plus special, it will remain $54.99 for 12 months. So it definitely cost a lot more over the the first year, about $500 more.
> 
> If you chose the NFL special and then downgrade to the HD DVR Plus package after 4 months, its a bit closer. In month 5 you would start paying $72.99 vs $54.99 with the other special. So it would still cost you over $150 more the first year.


Thanks, that was more clear than DirecTV's website. The comparison of downgrading after 4 months was what I was looking for. I actually have DirecTV and was asking for a friend.


----------



## RACJ2

gitarzan said:


> Thanks, that was more clear than DirecTV's website. The comparison of downgrading after 4 months was what I was looking for. I actually have DirecTV and was asking for a friend.


No problem, I recently signed up, did the comparison and picked the HD DVR Plus package. Make sure your friend is aware of the AAA discount. It will save them an additional $240 above and beyond the standard discount ($10/mo for 24 mo). Also, gives you $100 off a second receiver.


----------



## Nodes of Ranvier

Great thread! I will be using my AAA membership in the next few days to take advantage of this great deal. To be sure, the AAA savings are IN ADDITION to the -$18 credit offer for 12 months DTV is running as well?? Also I will be getting a HD receiver(NON DVR), which one of these currently will accept OTA so I can be sure to ask. Thanks
Also I noticed on AAA's website that it states a programming package of Choice xtra or above is required. So if you downgrade programming you will lose the $10 credit ??


----------



## RACJ2

Nodes of Ranvier said:


> Great thread! I will be using my AAA membership in the next few days to take advantage of this great deal. To be sure, the AAA savings are IN ADDITION to the -$18 credit offer for 12 months DTV is running as well?? Also I will be getting a HD receiver(NON DVR), which one of these currently will accept OTA so I can be sure to ask. Thanks
> Also I noticed on AAA's website that it states a programming package of Choice xtra or above is required. So if you downgrade programming you will lose the $10 credit ??


Yes, the $10/mo is in addition to the $18. Be sure you call the AAA special #800-242-9114, preferably betwee 8 AM and 5 PM. It is the best time of day, so you don't end up in the overflow, which is the regular D*CSR's. They tend not to know asmuch about this deal. You should get $100 off the second HD reveiver as well, which means it would be free.

Can't answer your other questions with 100% certainty. As far as I know, the only way to get OTA is an AM21 with an HR20 or HR21 DVR. Also, if you downgrade the package, you probably would lose the discount.


----------



## joshjr

RACJ2 said:


> Can't answer your other questions with 100% certainty. As far as I know, the only way to get OTA is an AM21 with an HR20 or HR21 DVR. Also, if you downgrade the package, you probably would lose the discount.


The HR20 does not need a AM21 it already has the tuners built in. Thats why I requested that specific DVR for my install a few weeks ago.


----------



## orion7144

I just signed up after dumping dish. I did not see the AAA thing till now but still feel I got an outstanding deal. I am getting the HD DVR and an HD receiver for free, the $74 nfl ticket package, free showtime for a year, 4 months premium, and 4 months of Nascar hotpass. He gave me all of that - the HD box but I did not have my CC with me to "verify" so he said he would call back. When he called back is when he said "it poped" on his screen abut the 2nd HD box for free.


----------



## RACJ2

joshjr said:


> The HR20 does not need a AM21 it already has the tuners built in. Thats why I requested that specific DVR for my install a few weeks ago.


Thanks, I forgot about that. What I still am not sure of is his other question. If you can connect an AM21 to the H21.


----------



## evan_s

RACJ2 said:


> Thanks, I forgot about that. What I still am not sure of is his other question. If you can connect an AM21 to the H21.


An am21 doesn't currently work with the H21. There has been some interest in the Cutting Edge forum for beta testers for that but I don't know if it has gone anywhere yet. It may work at some point in the future but that isn't certain.


----------



## waxking1

I am sick of Comcast and I'm ready to sign back up with Direct. I've been reading this thread for about an hour and have some questions.

I had DTV 2 or 3 years ago so I'm not totally new. I also have some old equipment including a couple of HD Tivos and another HD box and a couple of SD boxes. Can I reuse any of these?

Anyway I need two new HD DVRs, one standard HD box, and 2 SD boxes for a total of five sets.

I plan to use the AAA discount and I would like to get the $18 off for a year. I'm not clear on how to get the $18, is this a rebate and how do you get it? I have a friend I will use to get the $50 referral. Don't care about the NFL package so plan on the HD DVR plus package.

I got a flyer that says free installation up to 4 rooms. I have 5 and I want to change one location which would require new cable to be run. How do I find out what this would cost? Do I just have to ask the installer and its up to them what they want to charge?

I know to call the AAA number and to ask for free shipping. Is there still a free programming offer of the first 3 or 4 months? Thanks for any help.


----------



## joshjr

Good questions. Sounds like you need to make the call. I can tell you that you will be charged for part of the install with that many recievers. The 4 room set up does not mean 4 recievers. That could be 2 DVR's. You have much more. You actually have 8 but I am guess that means you would qualify for the new dish everyone is talking about. Give them a call and see what you can get.


----------



## Nodes of Ranvier

RACJ2 said:


> Yes, the $10/mo is in addition to the $18. Be sure you call the AAA special #800-242-9114, preferably betwee 8 AM and 5 PM. It is the best time of day, so you don't end up in the overflow, which is the regular D*CSR's. They tend not to know asmuch about this deal. You should get $100 off the second HD reveiver as well, which means it would be free.
> 
> Can't answer your other questions with 100% certainty. As far as I know, the only way to get OTA is an AM21 with an HR20 or HR21 DVR. Also, if you downgrade the package, you probably would lose the discount.


Are you saying I can get 2 HD receivers free? One from national DTV deal and one from AAA deal? If so, how do I go about getting the second one. Also I am in the process of repairing one of my HD sets so I would not need the receiver just yet. Can I request it(for free) at a later time? Or will I have to pay for it?


----------



## RACJ2

Nodes of Ranvier said:


> Are you saying I can get 2 HD receivers free? One from national DTV deal and one from AAA deal? If so, how do I go about getting the second one. Also I am in the process of repairing one of my HD sets so I would not need the receiver just yet. Can I request it(for free) at a later time? Or will I have to pay for it?


Yes, you can get 2 HD Reveivers for free, but you will have to order them with the original install. You simply order the second receiver and they should tell you its free. If not, you need to ask them about it. The overflow from calls go back to the regular D* CSR's that don't know as much about the AAA offer.


----------



## RACJ2

waxking1 said:


> I am sick of Comcast and I'm ready to sign back up with Direct. I've been reading this thread for about an hour and have some questions.
> 
> I know to call the AAA number and to ask for free shipping. Is there still a free programming offer of the first 3 or 4 months? Thanks for any help.


When you call the AAA number, you get all the same program offers that you can get when you call the normal DTV#, plus the AAA offers. So if you choose the NFL Ticket offer, you get the first 4 months free, when you pay the 4 monthly NFL Ticket payments of $74.99.

The $18/mo is not good on the NFL Ticket offer, but is valid on most of the other packages. You have to send in a rebate and then you get $18 off your bill for 12 months. If you send the rebate in right away, you still won't get discount the first month. You would probably get it in months 2 thru 13.


----------



## Islandguy43

orion7144 said:


> I just signed up after dumping dish. I did not see the AAA thing till now but still feel I got an outstanding deal. I am getting the HD DVR and an HD receiver for free, the $74 nfl ticket package, free showtime for a year, 4 months premium, and 4 months of Nascar hotpass. He gave me all of that - the HD box but I did not have my CC with me to "verify" so he said he would call back. When he called back is when he said "it poped" on his screen abut the 2nd HD box for free.


Are those hd-dvrs or just a hd receiver?


----------



## thestaton

Thanks for this thread. 

I got pretty much what everyone else is getting..

NFL Sunday Ticket. 4 Months.

Show time for a year.
Hotpass free.
AM-21 free.

HD-DVR free.
HD Rec free.

AAA Discount, Referral discount, go green discount.

Now the real test will be the installer on Thursday.


----------



## gitarzan

thestaton said:


> Thanks for this thread.
> 
> I got pretty much what everyone else is getting..
> 
> NFL Sunday Ticket. 4 Months.
> 
> Show time for a year.
> Hotpass free.
> AM-21 free.
> 
> HD-DVR free.
> HD Rec free.
> 
> AAA Discount, Referral discount, go green discount.
> 
> Now the real test will be the installer on Thursday.


Did they offer the AM21 for free or did you have to ask?


----------



## Nodes of Ranvier

thestaton said:


> Thanks for this thread.
> 
> I got pretty much what everyone else is getting..
> 
> NFL Sunday Ticket. 4 Months.
> 
> Show time for a year.
> Hotpass free.
> AM-21 free.
> 
> HD-DVR free.
> HD Rec free.
> 
> AAA Discount, Referral discount, go green discount.
> 
> Now the real test will be the installer on Thursday.


How did you get HD DVR free? I thought they were $99. I know you can get 3 HD receivers free, but HD DVR too??


----------



## Stewpidity

Nodes of Ranvier said:


> How did you get HD DVR free? I thought they were $99. I know you can get 3 HD receivers free, but HD DVR too??


I think if you take the Sunday Ticket Offer (NOT the monthly rebate offer) the HD-DVR is free..


----------



## thestaton

Stewpidity said:


> I think if you take the Sunday Ticket Offer (NOT the monthly rebate offer) the HD-DVR is free..


Correct.


----------



## thestaton

gitarzan said:


> Did they offer the AM21 for free or did you have to ask?


You have to ask, and she made a note on my account that it would be free. But they where not going to ship it until after the install was completed (incase I got a HR-20), and everything was working. So after the install today I have to call in.


----------



## joshjr

thestaton said:


> Correct.


I was told that it depened on yor credit. I passed and got my HD DVR for free to excpet for $20 shipping.


----------



## joshjr

thestaton said:


> You have to ask, and she made a note on my account that it would be free. But they where not going to ship it until after the install was completed (incase I got a HR-20), and everything was working. So after the install today I have to call in.


I got lucky for my install. I requested a HR20 and the tech waited an extra hour and a half just to get it. No AM21 needed for me.


----------



## thestaton

*sigh... I called in yesterday to get my am-21 rolling and guess what there is no note that it would be free. So I'm going to try again today to see if I can't get them to give it to me. 

How are you like the HR-20? I'm thinking about picking one up and sending back this HR-23 so I can get local OTA on it as well.


----------



## bjlc

hey so do you actually have to buy the AAA card to get that local number or can you find it somewhere...


----------



## lynnpayne

bjlc said:


> hey so do you actually have to buy the AAA card to get that local number or can you find it somewhere...


You can often get it an AAA number on the internet. You need the first 6 numbers (region code) + 10 random numbers.

Or you can buy a membership, which is what I did, as this discount is well worth the cost. See this thread regarding some ways to get AAA membership discounts and to see the deal I got:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=136596

Lynn


----------



## gitarzan

To be fair to DirecTV, AAA and others who got this deal you really should be an actual AAA member.


----------



## Nodes of Ranvier

Has anyone been able to get HBO free for 6-12 months instead of Showtime? I am considering asking for this, and if they say NO, then I'll say C-ya. See if they bite. Also Has anyone been able to haggle a free HD DVR without getting the NFL package? I tried didn't work 
I called this morning and with very little haggling was offered: AAA deal, DTV deal, $50 referral discount, HD receiver upgrade free, Showtime free for 6 months. I did not pull the trigger as I had some other logistical questions to have answered as well. Also I think I can do better than this.


----------



## joshjr

Nodes of Ranvier said:


> Has anyone been able to get HBO free for 6-12 months instead of Showtime? I am considering asking for this, and if they say NO, then I'll say C-ya. See if they bite. Also Has anyone been able to haggle a free HD DVR without getting the NFL package? I tried didn't work
> I called this morning and with very little haggling was offered: AAA deal, DTV deal, $50 referral discount, HD receiver upgrade free, Showtime free for 6 months. I did not pull the trigger as I had some other logistical questions to have answered as well. Also I think I can do better than this.


Thats a pretty good offer. I was also able to get the Nascar Hotpass free for the rest of the season, the HD Extra Pack free for 3 months, and a free month pass for Game Lounge, as well as a year of free Showtime and a free HD DVR but I do have the NFL package.


----------



## Stewpidity

Nodes of Ranvier said:


> Has anyone been able to get HBO free for 6-12 months instead of Showtime? I am considering asking for this, and if they say NO, then I'll say C-ya. See if they bite. Also Has anyone been able to haggle a free HD DVR without getting the NFL package? I tried didn't work
> I called this morning and with very little haggling was offered: AAA deal, DTV deal, $50 referral discount, HD receiver upgrade free, Showtime free for 6 months. I did not pull the trigger as I had some other logistical questions to have answered as well. Also I think I can do better than this.


When I signed up 4 months ago, I tried to get HBO free for any amount of time and was denied(twice)...got showtime free for a year though.


----------



## joshjr

Stewpidity said:


> When I signed up 4 months ago, I tried to get HBO free for any amount of time and was denied(twice)...got showtime free for a year though.


I was just informed that Showtime is bought as a package deal for a year and that HBO has a fee per subscriber. That would explain why they are so willing to give out free Showtime. I got them free for a year.


----------



## jramire2

Just signed up and got a great deal.

2 free HD receivers.
1 HD DVR for an upfront lease fee of $99.

Signed up for AAA here in Texas so I could get the $10 off for 24 months.
Was referred by someone so I got the $50 referral credit.
CSR offered me an additional $10 credit for 4 months.
Got the premier package for free for 4 months w/NFL Sunday ticket purchase.
Got showtime for free for a year.
Even though they installed a DVR, the neglected to actually activate the DVR service. When I called to get it corrected, they gave me free DVR service for a year ($5.99/month).
My sister signed up after me and I got another $50 referral credit.

Not all of these credits have kicked in yet (I've only gotten the CSR offered credit, and just received an email about one of my referral credits).

Anyway, this is the best deal in town for those that live in Texas. It beats any offer I could find from DishNetwork (I left them, their retention offer wasn't even close) and TimeWarner has the worst customer service here and the least HD channels.

Overall, I'm very happy. Hopefully I can convince my mom to switch too, so I can get at least one more credit.


----------



## joshjr

jramire2 said:


> Just signed up and got a great deal.
> 
> 2 free HD receivers.
> 1 HD DVR for an upfront lease fee of $99.
> 
> Signed up for AAA here in Texas so I could get the $10 off for 24 months.
> Was referred by someone so I got the $50 referral credit.
> CSR offered me an additional $10 credit for 4 months.
> Got the premier package for free for 4 months w/NFL Sunday ticket purchase.
> Got showtime for free for a year.
> Even though they installed a DVR, the neglected to actually activate the DVR service. When I called to get it corrected, they gave me free DVR service for a year ($5.99/month).
> My sister signed up after me and I got another $50 referral credit.
> 
> Not all of these credits have kicked in yet (I've only gotten the CSR offered credit, and just received an email about one of my referral credits).
> 
> Anyway, this is the best deal in town for those that live in Texas. It beats any offer I could find from DishNetwork (I left them, their retention offer wasn't even close) and TimeWarner has the worst customer service here and the least HD channels.
> 
> Overall, I'm very happy. Hopefully I can convince my mom to switch too, so I can get at least one more credit.


I got close to the same deal except I also got the HD Extra pack free for 3 months and the game lounge free for one month.


----------



## Nodes of Ranvier

I singed up today. Thanks to everyone who has contributed in these forums, much appreciated. I ended up with this deal:

AAA offer (-10) for 24 months
DTV national offer (-18) 12 months
Referral discount (-10) 5 months
Free HD receiver upgrade
Free Showtime for 6 months
CSR offered me $10 off for 4 months(I tried everything I could to get HBO free for any length of time, so they gave me this instead, still not bad).


----------



## joshjr

QUOTE=Nodes of Ranvier;1807820]I singed up today. Thanks to everyone who has contributed in these forums, much appreciated. I ended up with this deal:

AAA offer (-10) for 24 months
DTV national offer (-18) 12 months
Referral discount (-10) 5 months
Free HD receiver upgrade
Free Showtime for 6 months
CSR offered me $10 off for 4 months(I tried everything I could to get HBO free for any length of time, so they gave me this instead, still not bad).[/QUOTE]

The $10 off for 4 months is available to everyone. I took a screen shot of it when I was looking at getting Directv a little over a month ago. In the pic it says that its available till 9/30/08. See attachment.


----------



## joshjr

thestaton said:


> *sigh... I called in yesterday to get my am-21 rolling and guess what there is no note that it would be free. So I'm going to try again today to see if I can't get them to give it to me.
> 
> How are you like the HR-20? I'm thinking about picking one up and sending back this HR-23 so I can get local OTA on it as well.


I really like the HR20 but I have not used the OTA part yet. I am trying to see if the wiavers is going to pan out. If it dont then I am going to put up and antenna and wanted to have the right DVR for it. So I am ready just waiting to see if I have to go that route or not.


----------



## R0am3r

Nodes of Ranvier said:


> I singed up today. Thanks to everyone who has contributed in these forums, much appreciated. I ended up with this deal:


My thanks to Ranvier also! I picked up the same deal and saved a bundle.
AAA offer (-10) for 24 months
DTV national offer (-18) 12 months
Referral discount (-10) 5 months
Free HD receiver upgrade for a second LCD
Free Showtime for 6 months
HD Extra Pack free for 3 months (everybody gets this?)

The CSR also guaranteed a HR22 instead of a refurbished HR21. I told the CSR that I will turn away the installer if they bring the wrong equipment. She noted it on the contract.

Now I get to wait two weeks due to the installation backlog in Upstate NY. The Syracuse HD local channels were recently added to D* and now everybody wants to leave Time Warner Cable for the promised land.


----------



## joshjr

R0am3r said:


> Now I get to wait two weeks due to the installation backlog in Upstate NY. The Syracuse HD local channels were recently added to D* and now everybody wants to leave Time Warner Cable for the promised land.


Dont forget to log into your account and click on change install date. If you check every day your chances of getting the instal date moved up are alot better.


----------



## RACJ2

R0am3r said:


> The CSR also guaranteed a HR22 instead of a refurbished HR21. I told the CSR that I will turn away the installer if they bring the wrong equipment. She noted it on the contract.


Just a word of warning, the morning of the install be prepared for a call from the installer that may go like this. After he confirms time, you ask "what model DVR do you have"? I have an HR 21 and you tell him the notes stated I would get an HR22. 
Then you insist on HR22, he says I am leaving from home and only have HR21's on my truck. Then you have to reschedule and try again. That's how my install went and they were able to reschedule a few days later. I will tell you, with the 500GB hard drive that will store 50 hrs of HD programming, it's worth the wait.


----------



## Nodes of Ranvier

joshjr said:


> Dont forget to log into your account and click on change install date. If you check every day your chances of getting the instal date moved up are alot better.


I have tried this for a few days now, and some days are more successful than others. I was able to get my install date moved up from 10/20 to 10/15. Still a longer wait than I'd hoped, but better. Also I don't think you can reschedule on the Weekends. For me, it just says calender is unavailable.


----------



## joshjr

Nodes of Ranvier said:


> I have tried this for a few days now, and some days are more successful than others. I was able to get my install date moved up from 10/20 to 10/15. Still a longer wait than I'd hoped, but better. Also I don't think you can reschedule on the Weekends. For me, it just says calender is unavailable.


Keep trying! I know you can get it installed sooner.


----------



## jclewter79

jramire2 said:


> Just signed up and got a great deal.
> 
> 2 free HD receivers.
> 1 HD DVR for an upfront lease fee of $99.
> 
> Signed up for AAA here in Texas so I could get the $10 off for 24 months.
> Was referred by someone so I got the $50 referral credit.
> CSR offered me an additional $10 credit for 4 months.
> Got the premier package for free for 4 months w/NFL Sunday ticket purchase.
> Got showtime for free for a year.
> Even though they installed a DVR, the neglected to actually activate the DVR service. When I called to get it corrected, they gave me free DVR service for a year ($5.99/month).
> My sister signed up after me and I got another $50 referral credit.
> 
> Not all of these credits have kicked in yet (I've only gotten the CSR offered credit, and just received an email about one of my referral credits).
> 
> Anyway, this is the best deal in town for those that live in Texas. It beats any offer I could find from DishNetwork (I left them, their retention offer wasn't even close) and TimeWarner has the worst customer service here and the least HD channels.
> 
> Overall, I'm very happy. Hopefully I can convince my mom to switch too, so I can get at least one more credit.


That is great for you guys in the DFW DMA but, us guys up here in the Sherman/Ada DMA can't get any locals from D*. I bet that most installs up here to the north will continue to be E* install until D* gets those locals if ever.


----------



## kumar02

is directv bringing any of the new hindi channels because i call ndimagine in india 2days ago and they said by the end of oct.they are lounching there channel by directv


----------



## kumar02

can some boddy please tell me is that true


----------



## kumar02

he guys do you know the 9x channel is launchd in uk all ready


----------



## R0am3r

joshjr said:


> Dont forget to log into your account and click on change install date. If you check every day your chances of getting the instal date moved up are alot better.


Great idea! Thanks, I'll log in now and give it a try. I would love to disconnect the TWC SA8300 beast from my Sharp LCD.


----------



## R0am3r

RACJ2 said:


> Just a word of warning, the morning of the install be prepared for a call from the installer that may go like this. After he confirms time, you ask "what model DVR do you have"? I have an HR 21 and you tell him the notes stated I would get an HR22.
> Then you insist on HR22, he says I am leaving from home and only have HR21's on my truck. Then you have to reschedule and try again. That's how my install went and they were able to reschedule a few days later. I will tell you, with the 500GB hard drive that will store 50 hrs of HD programming, it's worth the wait.


Thanks for the advice. I have been wondering if the D* CSRs really have any influence on the model of the DVR that lands on the truck before installation. I will definitely be prepared for a reschedule. Too bad the weekends are out. I hate wasting a half of day of work to find out the installer has the wrong box.


----------



## Tom Robertson

kumar02 said:


> is directv bringing any of the new hindi channels because i call ndimagine in india 2days ago and they said by the end of oct.they are lounching there channel by directv





kumar02 said:


> can some boddy please tell me is that true


The people who likely know likely can't say until the official press announcement. Alas, I don't know anything at this point.

If and when we get any word, it will likely be in our programming discussions.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## joshjr

R0am3r said:


> Thanks for the advice. I have been wondering if the D* CSRs really have any influence on the model of the DVR that lands on the truck before installation. I will definitely be prepared for a reschedule. Too bad the weekends are out. I hate wasting a half of day of work to find out the installer has the wrong box.


My installer said they been working 6 days and are now being asked to work on Sundays to. You might not be able to change it on the web site on the weekend but if you call D* and get the local installers number you could call tomorrow and just ask if they have a earlier install time available. Dont forget to ask what they show they are bringing for the reciver.


----------



## Islandguy43

I went and made the call this morning, to switch from E*. Here is my order details, can someone confirm that I am getting the AAA discount and my $50 referral deal too?

DIRECTV DVR Service_R15 (Rolls to offer 005 on month 5) 1 Free
CashBack_DummyName_30607 1 Free
1 year FREE Showtime B6519/004 1 Free
PREMIER Free 4 Months Free P2244/71 1 Free
HD Access_Tier 1 P000006376000000001 1 Free
Standard Professional Install 1 Free
DIRECTV 5-LNB Multi-Satellite Dish 1 Free
DIRECTV HD DVR (Expanded HD Prog. Capable) 1 Free
DIRECTV HD Rec. (Expanded HD Prog. Capable) 1 Free
Standard IRD 1 Free
$0 Delivery & Handling 1 Free
B6291/020 1 Free

Only wish I could get an earlier install date, whereas I will have to wait until the middle of the month. Anyone have any luck changing that too?


----------



## Stewpidity

Islandguy43 said:


> I went and made the call this morning, to switch from E*. Here is my order details, can someone confirm that I am getting the AAA discount and my $50 referral deal too?
> 
> DIRECTV DVR Service_R15 (Rolls to offer 005 on month 5) 1 Free
> CashBack_DummyName_30607 1 Free
> 1 year FREE Showtime B6519/004 1 Free
> PREMIER Free 4 Months Free P2244/71 1 Free
> HD Access_Tier 1 P000006376000000001 1 Free
> Standard Professional Install 1 Free
> DIRECTV 5-LNB Multi-Satellite Dish 1 Free
> DIRECTV HD DVR (Expanded HD Prog. Capable) 1 Free
> DIRECTV HD Rec. (Expanded HD Prog. Capable) 1 Free
> Standard IRD 1 Free
> $0 Delivery & Handling 1 Free
> *B6291/020 1 Free*
> 
> Only wish I could get an earlier install date, whereas I will have to wait until the middle of the month. Anyone have any luck changing that too?


Pretty sure this is it: B6291/020 1 Free


----------



## RACJ2

Islandguy43 said:


> I went and made the call this morning, to switch from E*. Here is my order details, can someone confirm that I am getting the AAA discount and my $50 referral deal too?
> 
> CashBack_DummyName_30607 1 Free
> B6291/020 1 Free


Yes, one of these codes is the AAA $10/mo discount and the other is probably the $10 off for 4 months promo. Those are the discounts I received and those codes match my initial order. Your refferal does not show up on the initial order. Once you are installed, you and the person you used for a referral will get an email. Then the first $10 of the discount will be applied in the next month. 
On the install date, you can set up your D* account now. Once you set it up, you can try to find an earlier date on line. You should have PM'd the person that referred you to get this info. They owe you some help for the $50 they made.


----------



## mephisto

RACJ2 said:


> Yes, one of these codes is the AAA $10/mo discount and the other is probably the $10 off for 4 months promo. Those are the discounts I received and those codes match my initial order. Your refferal does not show up on the initial order. Once you are installed, you and the person you used for a referral will get an email. Then the first $10 of the discount will be applied in the next month.
> On the install date, you can set up your D* account now. Once you set it up, you can try to find an earlier date on line. You should have PM'd the person that referred you to get this info. They owe you some help for the $50 they made.


I referred a friend a few weeks ago and DirecTV didn't email me about it but I did see the discount about 10-14 days after his activation.


----------



## joshjr

I have not recieved an email about my referral either. I am still waiting for it. I called after it was not on the 2nd bill. The lady said she could see the notes on there but that it had not been put into the system. Supposedly it has now and I should see it on next months bill.


----------



## RACJ2

mephisto said:


> I referred a friend a few weeks ago and DirecTV didn't email me about it but I did see the discount about 10-14 days after his activation.


Not sure why you did not get an email. Maybe your spam filter moved it to your spam folder? I have been involved with 2 referrals and received an email for each one, confirming them. The person that referred me is already getting there discount and mine is supposed to start next month.


----------



## RACJ2

R0am3r said:


> Thanks for the advice. I have been wondering if the D* CSRs really have any influence on the model of the DVR that lands on the truck before installation. I will definitely be prepared for a reschedule. Too bad the weekends are out. I hate wasting a half of day of work to find out the installer has the wrong box.


When my install was rescheduled, they wanted to schedule it on Saturday. I already had plans on Sat, so it was scheduled for the following Monday. For me, I work from home when I am not traveling, so weekdays work fine for me.


----------



## Bill Broderick

A friend of mine just signed up for the Sunday Ticket/4 month free Premier deal. Does that package come with Superfan?


----------



## joshjr

Bill Broderick said:


> A friend of mine just signed up for the Sunday Ticket/4 month free Premier deal. Does that package come with Superfan?


No but if he calles back or emails them I am sure that he can get it added for free. Most people here got it for free this year. I know I did as well.


----------



## RACJ2

Bill Broderick said:


> A friend of mine just signed up for the Sunday Ticket/4 month free Premier deal. Does that package come with Superfan?


I saw a D* commercial last night and it said if you order NFLST, you get Superfan free now. Not sure if it applies to the 4 months of Premier free though.


----------



## jacmyoung

Now the new promo is a free HDDVR if you order Choice Extra and above, and a $23/mo. off for the first year.

All else should be similar for the AAA deal.


----------



## Rocko62580

I cancelled my order as I was paying $100 for the HD DVR. Now I can call back and reorder and get it for FREE! Plus I will get an additional $5 off the regular $18 for the first year!



jacmyoung said:


> Now the new promo is a free HDDVR if you order Choice Extra and above, and a $23/mo. off for the first year.
> 
> All else should be similar for the AAA deal.


----------



## Rebollos

Welcome to DIRECTV 2008 Q4 Offer B5712/084 1Free
3 Months Free HD Access 1 Free
FAMILIAR LTRA Monthly P5815/1 1 Free
HD Access_Tier 1 P000006376000000001 1 Free 
B6291/020 1 Free
Handling1 $19.95
Standard Professional Install 1 Free
DIRECTV HD DVR (Expanded HD Prog. Capable) 1 Free
DIRECTV 5-LNB Multi-Satellite Dish 1 Free
DIRECTV HD Rec. (Expanded HD Prog. Capable) 1 Free
Standard IRD1 Free
HBO1 Free
STARZ!1 Free
SHOWTIME 1 Free
SPORTS Pack 1 Free

This is my AAA deal I hope everything is OK since there are some codes that I don't know what they are, like the 1st and 5th, and I don't see the AAA discount or the referral etc. I believe the CSR told me that I will receive an email with all this information but I have not receive anything yet


----------



## beagan

I'm posting this on behalf of my mom, as she lives in Washington and I'm in California. She just signed up for DirecTV and I'm with Dish. Anyway, I want to make sure she gets the best deal and she's not too saavy on the offers out there. I don't know anyone that has DirecTV for a referral. They won't come out for another two weeks for install, so I imagine there's still time to change her package deal. Only bonus I know that she got is Showtime for year. Thanks!


----------



## IDRick

The AAA deal should still be available. I called our state office in Dec and they said it would be available for 08 and 09.


----------



## RACJ2

beagan said:


> I'm posting this on behalf of my mom, as she lives in Washington and I'm in California. She just signed up for DirecTV and I'm with Dish. Anyway, I want to make sure she gets the best deal and she's not too saavy on the offers out there. I don't know anyone that has DirecTV for a referral. They won't come out for another two weeks for install, so I imagine there's still time to change her package deal. Only bonus I know that she got is Showtime for year. Thanks!


Yes, it is still available, here is the link with the AAA phone# and info: AAA DirecTV Offer


----------



## mark420

hello everyone, allow me to introduce my sitution. ive been a cable guy my entire life and am making the switch to directv. i am looking for the best deal possible and this thread looks like its it. the thread has too much information so i cant go thru all of it but i do have some questions.


1)so in order to get this discount, i need AAA. the promotion ends on 3-9-09. i should be able to get in on this deal should i order the roadside assistance tomorrow right?

2)is everyone getting the same deal on this, or are other getting more than others? is this something i can just tell the rep 'give me the aaa deal' and be done with it? or will i have to explain every little detail to them for it?

3)is this something where I am going to have to go thru 10 CSRs to get it working for me


i guess im just looking for an easy step by step guide to get in on this. all i really want is the included basic cable channels, and maybe an hbo package. i want everything to be HD on this and im looking to get 2 recievers, one HD dvr for the living room and one HD reciever for the bedroom. thanks


hope you all can help thanks


----------



## ewto16

If you really just want the AAA deal, then it is very simple. You sign up for AAA and get the 800 number that you need to call. You will call the 800 number and sign up with DirecTV. That 800 number is a special number for AAA members so they already know you get the AAA discount.

If you want any other deals or special offers, that is where it gets tricky. Some CSRs will insist that you can only get the AAA deal and aren't eligible for anything else. This is a lie. If a CSR tells you this, either continue to barter with them, or call back and get a different CSR.

Also, I would recommend getting the HD-DVR on both TVs. The HD-DVR is the only one that you can do the OnDemand programming on and that you can hook up to the Internet. I didn't know this when I got mine and am terribly disappointed.


----------



## jacmyoung

It will be interesting if those that used this AAA deal most recently can post the results just like we uesd to do last year.

My guess is a minimum first HD DVR free, the second HD DVR for $99, plus all the nationally available promotions, plus the $10/mo. off for 24 months AAA deal.


----------



## mark420

here is the original post:

Call 1-800-242-9114, select “1” for new account,
Tell the rep you want to place a new order and get the AAA deal, $10/mo. off for 24 months, you will give two pieces of information, the first 6 digits of your AAA membership #, which depict the region the AAA office is located, and second the county of residence, no personal AAA information is given to D*.
Confirm that you will still get the standard $10/mo. off for 12 months new sub deal,
Tell the rep you have a referral for an additional $50 off, and the other person gets a $50 off also,
Tell the rep you want the free Showtime for one year promo too,
And if you like to you can add autopay, and you MAY get a $50 visa card if you do so,
Confirm that you will still get all the regular freebies such as 3 months free all movie packages if you get Choice Extra package or above, a $100 instant rebate if you order advanced hardware such as a DVR, an HD receiver or an HDDVR, for example your first HDDVR will cost you $99 ($199-$100) plus tax, only one such instant rebate per account,
Confirm that they will waive shipping and handling fee.


im going to break this down into what i think i should be doing, let me know if anything is incorrect here:


1)call triple aaa and order roadside assistance

2)once i get membership into from them, call 800 number from aaa for directv deal

3)let csr know i want to get the aaa plan, and confirm ill get $10 off each month for 24 months

4)let the person know i have a referral from my brother. i will get $50 off and he will also get $50 off.(is this still active promo?)

5)tell rep i want free showtime for a year promo(is this still an actice promo?)

6)inquire about getting a $50 visa card if i get autopay(is this still an active promo?)

7)order choice xtra package over phone. make sure i get 3 free months of premium channels.


i had a question regarding the reciever. the original post states i wil get $100 off the 199 unit as i will want the hd-dvdr unit. the AAA deal state i will get a 'free upgrade to hd-dvdr'. what does this mean exactly? i am going to want one hd-dvdr unit(for now). i might get another one in a few months.

8)confirm that they will waive shipping and handling.


is there anything else im missing? thanks


----------



## jacmyoung

The original post was from a year ago, things had changed several times since.

I do not think the Showtime free for one year is still available but you can ask.

It used to be $23/mo. off for the first year rebate but I do not know what is the current deal, could be $20/mo. off for the first year, this is the standard DirecTV offer and can be combined with the AAA offer.

The first HD DVR should be free now (with correct programming packages), and the second HD DVR for $99 or HD box for free.

Friends referral too can be combined with the AAA deal.

Free premiums for three months, and maybe some other odd deals too.


----------



## RACJ2

mark420 said:


> Is there anything else im missing? thanks


You can sign up for AAA on line and have the temporary card number right away. Then, if you call the AAA DirecTV number during normal business hours, you will typically get someone that knows the program. If all lines are busy, it will roll to the normal call center and then it's hit or miss. You basically get the current DirecTV offers, plus the items mentioned in the link I provide in my prior post.

For example, right now they are offering 3 months free of HBO/Showtime/Starz instead of Showtime free for 6 months or 1 year. I believe you should be able to get both receivers free, one through the DirecTV offer and the other through the AAA offer. You can ask for any of the other items, but they might say it's no longer available.


----------



## mark420

"Friends referral too can be combined with the AAA deal."


what does this mean exactly? so if i had not 1 but 2 friends, i can both use them as referrals and instead get $100 off?


"The first HD DVR should be free now (with correct programming packages), and the second HD DVR for $99 or HD box for free."

"I believe you should be able to get both receivers free, one through the DirecTV offer and the other through the AAA offer."


so how many should i be getting for free, one or two?


thanks to both of you for your help!


----------



## JLucPicard

mark420 said:


> "Friends referral too can be combined with the AAA deal."
> 
> what does this mean exactly? so if i had not 1 but 2 friends, i can both use them as referrals and instead get $100 off?


I think what is meant by that is that normally you have to call a special phone number and go through that specific process to do the "referral" program to get the $50 off. The exception to that seems to have been calling the special AAA deal number and being able to take advantage of the referral program that way - but it is still just one $50 for one referral. If I'm reading your question correctly, YOU could only be referred by ONE of those friends. Multiple people cannot get the referral discount on the same new customer account.


----------



## Eric Bede

I recently signed up for Direct TV and got the $50 off friend referral deal. If anyone wants the same discount please feel free to use me as a "friend". The discount will appear as a $10 credit for 5 months. They'll ask for my account number which *[Moderator note, referrals are not permitted at DBSTalk.com]*.

Regards, 
Eric Bede
Mililani, Hawaii


----------



## Justin23

That was a no no Eric...

J


----------



## Tom Robertson

Justin23 said:


> That was a no no Eric...
> 
> J


And says so, right in the thread title.


----------



## twiecek

I've had D* for many, many years, as well as member of AAA. Can I still get the AAA discount, or is it only for new subscribers?


----------



## jacmyoung

twiecek said:


> I've had D* for many, many years, as well as member of AAA. Can I still get the AAA discount, or is it only for new subscribers?


You can call to find out. There used to be some $100 credit for existing subs, in exchange for a two year contract, $50 paid at the beginning of the contract, another $50 at the beginning of the second year.


----------



## j_t

I just received the AAA discount deal $10 off for 24 months and the $23 off for 12 months.

DVR Service (offer - 101) 1 Free 
Welcome to DIRECTV 2008 Q4 Offer B5712/081 1 Free 
PLUS DVR P000006357000000001 1 Free 
PLUS HD DVR P000006364000000001 1 Free 
DIRECTV 5-LNB Multi-Satellite Dish 1 Free 
HBO 1 Free 
STARZ! 1 Free 
SHOWTIME 1 Free 
DIRECTV Satellite Dish 1 Free 
Standard Professional Install 1 Free 
DIRECTV DVR 1 Free 
Standard IRD 1 Free 
DIRECTV DVR 1 Free 
B6291/020 1 Free 
Handling 1 $19.95 
Standard Professional Install 1 Free 
DIRECTV HD DVR (Expanded HD Prog. Capable) 1 Free

- [ $49.99 for the first 12 months / $72.99 for the second 12 months. ]

I tried to do the Friend referral($50), but the CSR had already placed the order. She says that I will still be able to use the Friend Referral when I activate my account. I told her how I was used to dealing with Charter, where you must negotiate an offer then hit them with the discount coupons or offers. She mentioned that she would have done the Friends Referral discounts if I have stated it before she placed the order.

Has anyone ever received a discount during their activation?


----------



## gitarzan

I think the referral discount must be done when the order is placed. You have to call the special 800 number ot get the aaa discount. If you called the right number they should have automatically asked for your membership number. You have zero chance of getting this after the order is placed. $50 plus $10 month 24 months. Thats a lot of money to let go.


----------



## joshjr

j_t said:


> I tried to do the Friend referral($50), but the CSR had already placed the order. She says that I will still be able to use the Friend Referral when I activate my account. I told her how I was used to dealing with Charter, where you must negotiate an offer then hit them with the discount coupons or offers. She mentioned that she would have done the Friends Referral discounts if I have stated it before she placed the order.
> 
> Has anyone ever received a discount during their activation?


If I was you I would call the VP of CS and talk to them before the install. I had it done after the fact cause they did not add it in on my origial order but I told them to. If you need the number hit me up via PM and I will give it to you.


----------



## RACJ2

j_t said:


> I just received the AAA discount deal $10 off for 24 months and the $23 off for 12 months.
> 
> Has anyone ever received a discount during their activation?


You got a great deal! I submitted my referral when I placed my order and I received it. Actually, I thought that if you don't submit it with the order, they won't let you do it later. Also, there is a $3 price increase in March, so you may be paying $52.99 for 12 mo's and $75.99 for the next 12. I'm still in my first 12 mo's and mine is going up.


----------



## Shades228

Referral credits are no longer allowed with this order. The only way to get a referral credit now is to use the referral phone number or the website.


----------



## ewto16

No way will you get that later. If you can't get them to add it before your service is installed, you won't get it.

Also, I wasn't able to get the friend referral on my account with the AAA deal, even though the CSR told me I would.


----------



## Ed_wil

I live in the 25% of the country that still doesn't have the locals in HD. That's the biggest reason I haven't switched back to DTV as moved to an area without locals. My 1st year promo rate from cable is about to run out, so if they won't give me a good deal to stay, will likely go to DTV with or without locals.

I have AAA so am going to get their discount and want to get two HD DVR's. My question is I thought I read someplace that with a certain model DVR I can hook up another antenna in feed so I can still record locals in HD through receiver. Are they any downsides to this particualr HD DVR compared to other models they have? Is this correct? and if so how does it get hooked up? I assume I'd need to do that at the dish so it goes to both recievers? Any chance I'd be able to get both HD DVR's for free or is the best I can expect is one free and $100 for second one?

I tried Googling this particualr topic to see if I could find any specifics, but didn't have any luck. Anyone have any links to articles on this subject?

Also wondering if there's any info regarding when other cities will be getting locals in HD other than what is listed on the DTV website. I live in Wilmington NC 

Thanks!


----------



## jacmyoung

j_t said:


> ...Has anyone ever received a discount during their activation?


The only way to do it is to do it all over, cancel the current order and try again.


----------



## jacmyoung

Ed_wil said:


> I live in the 25% of the country that still doesn't have the locals in HD. That's the biggest reason I haven't switched back to DTV as moved to an area without locals. My 1st year promo rate from cable is about to run out, so if they won't give me a good deal to stay, will likely go to DTV with or without locals.
> 
> I have AAA so am going to get their discount and want to get two HD DVR's. My question is I thought I read someplace that with a certain model DVR I can hook up another antenna in feed so I can still record locals in HD through receiver. Are they any downsides to this particualr HD DVR compared to other models they have? Is this correct? and if so how does it get hooked up? I assume I'd need to do that at the dish so it goes to both recievers? Any chance I'd be able to get both HD DVR's for free or is the best I can expect is one free and $100 for second one?
> 
> I tried Googling this particualr topic to see if I could find any specifics, but didn't have any luck. Anyone have any links to articles on this subject?
> 
> Also wondering if there's any info regarding when other cities will be getting locals in HD other than what is listed on the DTV website. I live in Wilmington NC
> 
> Thanks!


The newer HD DVRs do not have that OTA built in, you will need an AM21 add on that retails for $59, but during the order, you may insist that you have to have the OTA capability and each HD DVR must have a free AM21 included. It might take some effort but it can be done.

Since you do not have HD LIL in your area, it should be easier to convince them to give you the AM21s for free. As far as hooking up the AM21, just like using a rabbit ear antenna, if you have good OTA signal, a small antenna right on your box will do, otherwise an outdoor one may be needed, and you can simply split the feed to multiple boxes.


----------



## ewto16

Ed_wil said:


> I live in the 25% of the country that still doesn't have the locals in HD. That's the biggest reason I haven't switched back to DTV as moved to an area without locals. My 1st year promo rate from cable is about to run out, so if they won't give me a good deal to stay, will likely go to DTV with or without locals.
> 
> I have AAA so am going to get their discount and want to get two HD DVR's. My question is I thought I read someplace that with a certain model DVR I can hook up another antenna in feed so I can still record locals in HD through receiver. Are they any downsides to this particualr HD DVR compared to other models they have? Is this correct? and if so how does it get hooked up? I assume I'd need to do that at the dish so it goes to both recievers? Any chance I'd be able to get both HD DVR's for free or is the best I can expect is one free and $100 for second one?
> 
> I tried Googling this particualr topic to see if I could find any specifics, but didn't have any luck. Anyone have any links to articles on this subject?
> 
> Also wondering if there's any info regarding when other cities will be getting locals in HD other than what is listed on the DTV website. I live in Wilmington NC
> 
> Thanks!


The receiver you are asking about is the HR20 model. It has an OTA tuner built into it. You would attach the antenna at the receiver, not at the dish. I suppose you could run two seperate wires from an antenna to two seperate receivers if you wanted to, but I don't know that it would work. Seems like it would.

When you order DTV you have NO CONTROL over what model of receiver you will get when it is installed. None, zip, zero. No matter what the CSR tells you, no matter if they note it on your account, you have no control.

If you really want an HR20, you will have to buy one somewhere and your best bet is probably Ebay. That opens up a whole different set of issues in regards to an owned or leased receiver.

I beleive there is an OTA tuner attachtment that you can buy for the HR21 and HR22 models, but I have not seen it anywhere but on Ebay and I really don't know anything about it. It is supposed to enable you to hook up an antenna just like you could on the HR20.

Hope that helps.


----------



## skizer

Hi....hope you can tell me if this sounds like a good deal or if I should push for something else....

I currently have Dish, but due to price increases, no MLB network, and STILL no Indianaplis locals in HD I am exploring my options...

Called the # and was told that this is what I would get

- Free HD DVR
- 2nd HD DVR for $99 (a discount of $100)
- 3 months of HBO and other movie channels free (standard promo I think)
- Cost for year 1 would be $49.99 
- Cost in year 2 would be $70.99

This seems like the same offer I got on my own building thru the direct website except for the $10/mo off and the additional $100 off of the 2nd HD receiver (was $199 on the website).

I have a friend with Direct, can I still combine a referral credit on top of the $49.99 price???

Thanks for any input


----------



## Stewpidity

skizer said:


> Hi....hope you can tell me if this sounds like a good deal or if I should push for something else....
> 
> I currently have Dish, but due to price increases, no MLB network, and STILL no Indianaplis locals in HD I am exploring my options...
> 
> Called the # and was told that this is what I would get
> 
> - Free HD DVR
> - 2nd HD DVR for $99 (a discount of $100)
> - 3 months of HBO and other movie channels free (standard promo I think)
> - Cost for year 1 would be $49.99
> - Cost in year 2 would be $70.99
> 
> This seems like the same offer I got on my own building thru the direct website except for the $10/mo off and the additional $100 off of the 2nd HD receiver (was $199 on the website).
> 
> I have a friend with Direct, can I still combine a referral credit on top of the $49.99 price???
> 
> Thanks for any input


yes, make sure you tell them at sign up, you were referred


----------



## j_t

I got the AAA discount($10 off for 24 months) and the 2008 price locked in for two years. The install is on Friday March 06, 2009. I will try the Friend Referral during the install/activation.


----------



## mike68

Who do i call first. "Directv referral program number" then "AAA DirecTV number" to order the service.


----------



## ewto16

mike68 said:


> Who do i call first. "Directv referral program number" then "AAA DirecTV number" to order the service.


No, you just call the AAA number and insist to the CSR that you get the friend referral as well as the AAA discout. If they say you don't, then hang up and call back later.

Keep doing this until you get a CSR that allows both.


----------



## su_A_ve

careful to those existing subs that try to add the AAA discount.

Last year, when I did it, they tacked an extra year to my existing commitment. At the time, I was in commitment for anther 18 months. It ended up adding the other 12 months!


----------



## gitarzan

Does the new customer referral program $100/$100 combine with the AAA discount?


----------



## Shades228

No these discounts do not stack. You take one or the other. The AAA one is $20 more so if you're eligible for that it's the better route. Unless you want to help a friend or relative then do the referral.


----------



## RACJ2

gitarzan said:


> Does the new customer referral program $100/$100 combine with the AAA discount?


Unless it changed recently when they raised the referral to $100 for both parties, yes you can. I did get multiple discounts last year. I was able to get the promo of $18, the AAA $20 and the referral discount of $10/mo when I signed up.


----------



## astrohip

gitarzan said:


> Does the new customer referral program $100/$100 combine with the AAA discount?





RACJ2 said:


> Unless it changed recently when they raised the referral to $100 for both parties, yes you can. I did get multiple discounts last year. I was able to get the promo of $18, the AAA $20 and the referral discount of $10/mo when I signed up.


I also dbl stacked. I had three referrals going at one time, all of which have expired , and still have a few more months on the AAA discount.


----------



## ColoradoSkier

astrohip said:


> I also dbl stacked.


I signed up a couple weeks ago and used a referral code with the AAA discount at the same time.


----------



## lynnpayne

Everything should stack, at least it did when I signed up! You should be able to get as much as $580 off (YMMV) as follows:

$240 off with AAA membership number (2 yrs)
$240 off bundling with Qwest (check with your local phone company, unlimited - YMMV)
$100 off with my Referral (one time)
Total: $580 saved in first two years. 

The nice thing is bundling DirecTV with Quest gives you $10 off without any time limit, so the savings go on, but you should only bundle after using the AAA discount. If you need any help from me send me a PM.


----------

